#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Sinal de 3G e 4G usando antena Celular Rural, muito ruido eu acho.

## gamaj

Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida sobre o sinal que estas antenas de Celular Rural capita da torres de celular.

Por exemplo estou instalando algumas antenas em lugares que o sinal da operadora fica fraco mesmo na cidade, neste caso estou usando uma antena Celular Rural da Aquários CF2117 17 Dbi 2100mhz
**Os roteadores Celular 3g/4G são Huawei B310, ZTE MF253L e D-Link DWR 922b
Roteador Celular 3G Huawei B681

Tem localidade que funciona bem o sinal usando só os Roteadores sem o uso da antena Celular externo, porém nestas mesmas localidades se eu instalo a Antena Celular externa no telhado para tentar melhor o sinal o resultado fica pior mesmo que o sinal melhore nas configurações dos roteadores.



Por exemplo tem roteador que mostra mais ou menos o sinal abaixo e consegue navegar bem só com antena do próprio Roteador.
RSRP -71 dBm
RSSI -62 dBm

Quando Instala a antena Celular Externa da Aquários Aquários CF2117 17 Dbi 2100mhz o sinal no roteador melhora, porém não navega.

RSRP -41 dBm
RSSI -34.5 dBm

Isso acontece com qualquer chip das Operadoras Tim, Vivo e Claro foram a que fiz o testes.

OBS: quando faço os teste com Antena Externa Aquários por exemplo, procuro direcionar para torre de celular do qual o chip estou usando e as torres ficam na média 2 KM de distancia e com Visada.

Pergunto porque o sinal piora quando usa Antena Externa se era para melhorar o Sinal?

Abraço

----------


## sphreak

Nesse teu caso o sinal não piora, ele melhora pra *****. Afinal -41dBm é muito melhor que --71dBm.

Você ai de repente está melhorando o sinal GSM/CDMA (2G/3G) do equipamento e ele está tentando conectar em LTE (4G)

É o que aparece no anexo do roteador... Tecnologia 4G e sinal -119dBm... Aí não vai mesmo

Pode ser por 2 motivos. Erro de instalação ou equipamento errado. Equipamento errado é o mais provável. Quando você usa uma antena cortada por exemplo para 2100mhz em um sistema em 1800mhz ou 850mhz o sistema fica descasado, pois os dipolos são dimensionados para 1/4 de onda no centro da faixa.

Se você está instalando esses roteadores em 3G é só testar o canal utilizado pela operadora. Em um smartphone Samsung digite *#0011# (não funciona em celulares de teclado) e veja o campo RX CH qual o valor. 
Exemplo:


O RX CH (downlink da ERB) é no canal 10738. Tendo esse dado em mãos, entre nesse site: http://niviuk.free.fr/umts_band.php

No campo Uarfcn digite o canal encontrado no celular, nesse exemplo 10738 e clique em Frequency... O resultado para esse canal é:Band
Name
Uarfcn DL
Downlink (MHz)
Uarfcn UL
Uplink (MHz)

1
2100
10738
2147.6
9788
1957.6




Digamos que o canal fosse 4358, o resultado seria:
Band
Name
Uarfcn DL
Downlink (MHz)
Uarfcn UL
Uplink (MHz)

5
850
4358
871.6
4133
826.6



Para o primeiro caso a faixa seria de 2100mhz, para o segundo a faixa seria de 850mhz.

Lembrando que esses dados só são encontrados nos celulares Samsung caso ele esteja registrado em redes CDMA (3G) não é válido para redes GPRS (2G) e nem LTE (4G).

Você teria então com base neses dados de um celular na sua área adquirir uma antena conforme a frequência identificada. No caso de 3G 2100mhz em grandes centros/ área urbana e 850mhz em áreas mais rurais ( pelo menos a Tim no sul faz assim) e 2G em 900/1800mhz (GSM).

Se você está tentando conectar em LTE (4G) você deverá usar uma antena que atenda a frequência LTE, que no Brasil pode operar em 700mhz (pouco comum) ou 2600mhz ( mais comum)

A aquário lançou a antena CF2620 para 4G em grandes distâncias e as CF2610 e CF2614 para curtas distâncias 4G em 2600mhz

Teu problema com certeza está aí...

Se for usar voz GSM/CDMA nesses equipamentos além do 4G... Vai ter que bolar uma agregação/união de 2 antenas.

Abraco

----------


## sphreak

> Os roteadores Celular 3g/4G são Huawei B310, ZTE MF253L e D-Link DWR 922b
> Roteador Celular 3G Huawei B681
> 
> Tem localidade que funciona bem o sinal usando só os Roteadores sem o uso da antena Celular externo, porém nestas mesmas localidades se eu instalo a Antena Celular externa no telhado para tentar melhor o sinal o resultado fica pior mesmo que o sinal melhore nas configurações dos roteadores.


Após reler lembrei de fazer uma correção: O sinal medido pelo equipamento é de -110dBm ( o que para telefonia celular serve somente para chamadas de emergência) para haver navegação/comunicação operável o sinal tem de estar no mínimo acima de -100dBm... o ideal é acima de -85dBm ... 

Pode parecer uma doideira. Mas faça uns testes assim:

Desconecte a antena e na ponta do conector (a amarela de dentro)


Vá "grudando" pedaços de fio de cobre 2mm espessura descascado e verificando como fica o sinal nessa tela de visita técnica do roteador.

frequência a ser testada X comprimento do fio

2600mhz = fio de 28mm comprimento
2100mhz = fio de 32mm comprimento
1800mhz = fio de 40mm comprimento
900mhz = fio de 80mm comprimento
850mhz = fio de 84mm comprimento
700mhz = fio de 102mm comprimento



Sou ruim de paint... :Pcguru: 

Parece projeto de criança... Mas como o fio trabalha como uma antena "plano terra" cortada em 1/4 de onda...poderá ser feita alguma análise básica

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui a Claro mesmo em 2G(afff) usam dual band, ou seja a torre transmite em uma banda e recebe em outra; Li em uma reportagem que a Tim iria fazer o mesmo e parece que a Oi se manifestou o mesmo. Isso está acontecendo por que a Vivo obteve a maioria dos espectros de frequencia ( Claro fez o mesmo em 700 Mhz, acho) restando a outras sobras de frequencia. Eu só resolvi usa uma antena multi band ou log-periódica conhecida entre os radioamadores( no caso 700 a 2600) porém o seu ganho é um pouco menor mas funciona.
Quando se usa a antena do modem ou smartphone este possuem antena de larga faixa do espectro e uma dessas fabricante é proeletronics.
www.proeletronic.com.br

----------


## gamaj

obrigado pela explicação.

acabei de fazer um teste em uma área da cidade onde tem duas Torres menos de 150 metros 


Neste caso a própria antena de 2100Mhz seria a correta certo?
esta frequência de 2100 creio que seria da Operadora Clara pois fiz um teste com chip da Claro e outro teste com Tim, no caso do Tim ficou em 850Mhz.

Como 90% estou usando chip da Claro nos locais de instalação então a Antena CF2117 de 2100Mhz seria a correta certo?

Agora tenho duvida, os roteadores que estou usando trabalha em 3G e 4G, se no caso o sinal apresentar 4G terei que trocar Antena para usar o a frequência 2600Mhz seria isto?


Abraço

----------


## sphreak

> obrigado pela explicação.
> 
> acabei de fazer um teste em uma área da cidade onde tem duas Torres menos de 150 metros 
> 
> 
> Neste caso a própria antena de 2100Mhz seria a correta certo?
> esta frequência de 2100 creio que seria da Operadora Clara pois fiz um teste com chip da Claro e outro teste com Tim, no caso do Tim ficou em 850Mhz.
> 
> Como 90% estou usando chip da Claro nos locais de instalação então a Antena CF2117 de 2100Mhz seria a correta certo?
> ...


É mais ou menos isso aí amigo! Nesses testes que você efetuou, a Claro está operando o 3G em 2100mhz e a Tim em 850mhz. Caso você queira melhorar o sinal do 4G teria que utilizar uma antena 2600mhz... é uma bagunça mesmo.

Para você fazer a instalação em 3G a antena CF2117 é a correta.

O que você pode fazer é instalar duas antenas na entrada com um divisor assim:

Você instalaria as duas antenas que entrariam nesse divisor e a partir dele sairia um único cabo para o roteador.

----------


## gamaj

Desculpa a pergunta qual é a utilidade de uso desde divisor?

----------


## sphreak

Para fazer a junção de antenas de diferentes frequências em um único aparelho:



PS:. Apesar de estar escrito na foto CF 2617 modelo correto é CF 2614 (2617 não existe)

Daí com isso poderá otimizar tanto o sinal em 2100MHZ quanto em 2600MHZ. O cabos de descida entre as antenas e o divisor devem ser curtos. 1mt +ou-... Isole tudo com fita de auto fusão para não infiltrar.

Se a distância for pouca entre o roteador e a torre, você poderá substituir a CF-2117 pelo modelo CF2114

----------


## gamaj

muito legal este esquema.

Como vc mencionou o cabo de descida de 1mt + ou menos entre o Antena e Divisor até ai não tem problema já que o tamanho padrão na Antenas da Aquarius creio que não passa de 40 cm ou menos.

Agora a outra parte do cabo de descida que vai até o Roteador chega a 15 metros. há algum problema?


Abraço

----------


## rubem

Sobre perda de sinal em cabos longos, se usar um RGC213 (Grosso, mais de 1cm de grossura) vai perder, em 850MHz, algo na casa dos 2dBm de sinal. A 2100MHz seriam algo na casa dos 3dBm de perda.

Com o cabo RGC58 (Evite o RG-58, com meio flexível), fino de menos de 0,5cm de grossura, a perda é maior, 20 a 30% maior!

Mas putz, a antena externa terá sinal 30dBm maior, perder 3dBm em 15m de cabo não faz diferença nesse caso.

Problema maior é em frequência mais alta tipo 5GHz, tem cabo que vai perder 20dBm em 15m a 5,8GHz, aí sim faz muita diferença.

Cabo mais longo perde mais sinal, mas a 850 e 2100MHz, se usar RGC58 ou RGC213 a perda é meio insignificante pro ganho das antenas e do posicionamento externo dela. Atendo fazenda com 40m de cabo RGC213 (Em torre de 30m de altura, abaixo disso não pega) onde o ganho da antena (Intrínseco dela, e o ganho pela posição elevada) ultrapassa em muito as perdas no cabo (Alias, aqui a maioria das fazendas tem muito mais de 15m de cabos, geralmente só as torres e mastros tem 15m, pra chegar até dentro de casa é normal ter mais 10m!).

----------


## gamaj

Legal.

fico muito grato pela explicações.

Estava procurando as frequências corretas das operadoras e eu achava que cada uma usava uma frequência unica, mas neste site informa frequência que cada operadora usa nos estados brasileiros. http://www.showmetech.com.br/novo-mapa-do-3g-lista-de-frequencias-das-operadoras-brasileiras/ 

não sei se estas informações estão atualizadas.

Estou na Cidade de Sumaré no Estado de São Paulo e a frequência da Claro conforme mostrado nos Bairros que fiz o teste para 3G fica em 2100MHz e no site acima informa para SP 850Mhz agora não sei se esta frequência seria para Capital. 

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos amigos pelas informações.

Abraço

----------


## sphreak

> Legal.
> 
> fico muito grato pela explicações.
> 
> Estava procurando as frequências corretas das operadoras e eu achava que cada uma usava uma frequência unica, mas neste site informa frequência que cada operadora usa nos estados brasileiros. http://www.showmetech.com.br/novo-mapa-do-3g-lista-de-frequencias-das-operadoras-brasileiras/ 
> 
> não sei se estas informações estão atualizadas.
> 
> Estou na Cidade de Sumaré no Estado de São Paulo e a frequência da Claro conforme mostrado nos Bairros que fiz o teste para 3G fica em 2100MHz e no site acima informa para SP 850Mhz agora não sei se esta frequência seria para Capital. 
> ...


Amigo.. isso aí tem 70% de confiabilidade. Para 3G, confie em seu teste de campo. Dou o exemplo da TIM (que é uma salada). Em municípios com área rural, na zona urbana eles costumam usar 2100mhz e na área rural 850mhz, misturando com 900mhz/1800mhz do GPRS (2G)... então em uma mesma área você pode encontrar 5 frequências diferentes em uma mesma operadora 900/1800mhz para o 2G 850/2100mhz para o 3G e 2600mhz para o 4G... uma verdadeira zona pra dizer bem a verdade...

Então repetindo. Para o 3G faça o teste de campo para o 2G, verifique a frequencia licenciada da operadora para cada município em: http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/C...QSmodulo=18373
Selecione somente estado e município e confirme

Aí para o maravilhoso site da Anatel funcionar direito você vai ter que trazer o Internet Explorer de volta dos mortos... pois algumas guias como a seleção da cidade não funciona nem no Chrome nem no Firefox.

Para Sumaré/SP a Claro opera assim

Razão Social/Nome:
 CLARO S.A.

CNPJ/CPF:
 40432544000147
Número FISTEL:
 50409105090

Serviço:
 010 - SERVIÇO MOVEL PESSOAL


 Frequências atendidas


SubFaixa
Frequência
Entrada em Operação


1870.000 MHz a 1872.500 MHz / 1775.000 MHz a 1777.500 MHz
29/06/2003


1872.500 MHz a 1875.000 MHz / 1777.500 MHz a 1780.000 MHz
29/06/2003


1875.000 MHz a 1877.500 MHz / 1780.000 MHz a 1782.500 MHz
29/06/2003


1877.500 MHz a 1880.000 MHz / 1782.500 MHz a 1785.000 MHz
29/06/2003

B
880.000 MHz a 890.000 MHz / 835.000 MHz a 845.000 MHz
17/11/2008

F
2110.000 MHz a 2125.000 MHz / 1920.000 MHz a 1935.000 MHz
27/08/2014

W
2630.000 MHz a 2650.000 MHz / 2510.000 MHz a 2530.000 MHz
04/08/2015




2G em 1800MHZ
3G em 850MHZ e 2100MHZ (850MHZ deve ser em área rural)
4G em 2600MHZ

OPERADORA OI:

Razão Social/Nome:
 OI MÓVEL S.A.

CNPJ/CPF:
 05423963000111
Número FISTEL:
 50010612378

Serviço:
 010 - SERVIÇO MOVEL PESSOAL


 Frequências atendidas


SubFaixa
Frequência
Entrada em Operação

E
1835.000 MHz a 1850.000 MHz / 1740.000 MHz a 1755.000 MHz
19/08/2009

I
2145.000 MHz a 2155.000 MHz / 1955.000 MHz a 1965.000 MHz
17/04/2012

V
2660.000 MHz a 2670.000 MHz / 2540.000 MHz a 2550.000 MHz
31/12/2015




2G - 1800MHZ
3G - 2100MHZ
4G - 2600MHZ

OPERADORA TIM:

Razão Social/Nome:
 TIM CELULAR S.A.

CNPJ/CPF:
 04206050000180
Número FISTEL:
 50010613854

Serviço:
 010 - SERVIÇO MOVEL PESSOAL


 Frequências atendidas


SubFaixa
Frequência
Entrada em Operação


1820.000 MHz a 1822.500 MHz / 1725.000 MHz a 1727.500 MHz
11/01/2008


1822.500 MHz a 1825.000 MHz / 1727.500 MHz a 1730.000 MHz
11/01/2008

D
1805.000 MHz a 1820.000 MHz / 1710.000 MHz a 1725.000 MHz
29/03/2003

D
955.000 MHz a 957.500 MHz / 910.000 MHz a 912.500 MHz
30/08/2009

G
2125.000 MHz a 2135.000 MHz / 1935.000 MHz a 1945.000 MHz
30/04/2010



2G - 900/1800MHZ
3G - 2100MHZ
4G - NÃO OPERA

Apesar de no site da ANATEL não informar operação em 4G para a TIM, o mapa de cobertura para Sumaré parece bem abrangente e com previsão de expansão para ainda este ano, conforme figura abaixo. 
É típico da TIM não atualizar esses dados no site da ANATEL, por isso quando se fala dessa operadorinha fajuta (mas que por pior que seja tem uma ótima cobertura), só testes de campo para confirmar.

Anexo cobertura ERB_TIM:

----------


## gamaj

Fantástico amigo.

Muito obrigado

----------


## gamaj

Olá tudo bem?
Uma dúvida usando o celular para fazer o teste de frequência tem que usar com chip certo e no caso com um único chip no aparelho? 

Por exemplo no meu celular tem dois chips um da Claro e outro da Tim ou Vivo.

Abraço

----------


## sphreak

> Olá tudo bem?
> Uma dúvida usando o celular para fazer o teste de frequência tem que usar com chip certo e no caso com um único chip no aparelho? 
> 
> Por exemplo no meu celular tem dois chips um da Claro e outro da Tim ou Vivo.
> 
> Abraço


Isso amigo. So um chip no aparelho. O que acontece nesses aparelhos é que o chip 1 funciona na melhor tecnologiabe o chip 2 so em GSM... por exemplo.. você quer testar a Claro, mas o chip da operadora está no slot 2 e no slot 1 está um chip Vivo por exemplo... quando digitar *#0011# no aparelho e aparecer o modo de servico, será do chip 1... 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em média as operadoras usam 3G ou 4G somente para dados, no momento em que o usuário for efetuar uma ligação via voz ou torpedo cai para 2G por necessitar de pouca banda, é aí que morre o problema( 900 ou 1800); enquanto nos 3G ou 4G é 700, 850, 900(algumas localidades), 1900, 2100, 2600 ou seja não consegue ligar. Frequencias em 2100 e 2600 podem sofrer interferências de roteadores mais antigos ou com antenas caseiras que pode estar em qualquer gama de frequências( múltiplos ou submúltiplos; :2, :3 ou X2, X3, X4, X5) mas o preocupante é fator ímpar. Quem é radio-amador ou foi sabe muito bem do que estou falando.

----------


## sphreak

> Em média as operadoras usam 3G ou 4G somente para dados, no momento em que o usuário for efetuar uma ligação via voz ou torpedo cai para 2G por necessitar de pouca banda, é aí que morre o problema( 900 ou 1800); enquanto nos 3G ou 4G é 700, 850, 900(algumas localidades), 1900, 2100, 2600 ou seja não consegue ligar. Frequencias em 2100 e 2600 podem sofrer interferências de roteadores mais antigos ou com antenas caseiras que pode estar em qualquer gama de frequências( múltiplos ou submúltiplos; :2, :3 ou X2, X3, X4, X5) mas o preocupante é fator ímpar. Quem é radio-amador ou foi sabe muito bem do que estou falando.


Isso é verdade! Mas eu por exemplo travo meu celular em 3G ou 4G... só baixo pra GSM quando o sinal some (geralmente a cobertura GSM é maior). 

Quanto a frequência de 700mhz ainda não entrei em nenhuma área que estivesse operando essa frequência o 4G (seria uma boa porque a penetrabilidade em 700mhz é melhor) Tanto que as empresas de equipamentos de telefonia estão investindo na faixa dos 2600mhz (Aquário por exemplo). E os celulares também são poucos que vi com 700mhz disponível... Tomara que mude!

Abraço!

----------


## rubem

Ih, 700MHz ainda demorará, só a uns 80 dias foi aprovada a prestação de contas do leilão dessa faixa, e a Anatel ainda NEM começou a notificação dos usuários dessa faixa (Pra limpar ela e as operadoras usarem), isso vai ser feito ano que vem (Então só lá por 2018 vai ter operadora fazendo testes, pra ter cobertura significativa depois de 2019, e no interior mesmo não sei nem se em 2029 (Já que nem 3G cobre mais que 1% do território do país).

Ninguém tem pressa nessa faixa porque exige antenas grandes demais, a alta penetrabilidade é linda mas o tamanho da antena assusta, as CPE's 2,6GHz tem antena patch minúscula e essas CPE's já passam dos R$ 600 (Comprando aos milhares pelas operadoras), a solução 700MHz vai custar bem mais caro, e lá por 2019 ou 2020 acho que vai ter muito mais torres de provedores 5GHz do que torres de operadoras de telefonia, os planos pra 700MHz bem abaixo de 1Mbps vão concorrer com provedores via rádio com planos muito maiores, EU ACHO que essa faixa vai micar, vai ter só CPE cara e lerda oferecida pelas operadoras, só meia duzia de moradores rurais que desconhecem os provedores via rádio que vai pagar pra experimentar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

spreak, a ANATEL melhor ministério das Telecomunicações liberou a faixa 4G rural para ser usado em propriedades rurais na faixa de 450 MHz que é instalado na modalidade fixo ou seja só funciona numa determinada torre ou ERB e possuem as tarifas em minutos bem vantajoso praticado no mercado. Infelizmente ainda não conheci nenhum equipamento nesta faixa, e não sei por que motivo não aproveita as frequencias já existentes e aparelhos já existem(planos).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Estou achando que em pouco tempo, Brasil no meio teremos um sistema conectado que a julgar pelos smartphones até mesmo dessas de 300 a 500 Reais nos seguem onde quer que estejamos e a propria torre(celular) trocará informações com roteadores instalados pelas casas, comércios ou de outro celular que esteja do outro lado da rua; É imaginar nós como um glóbulo vermelho percorrendo... parece coisa de louco, mas não é.
Fiz um teste por brincadeira, ou curiosidade; numa propriedade, lá não pega sinal de celular na sede mas tem internet e telefone fixo. Conectei no wi-fi, meu gps é sempre ativo, abri no mapa e pareceu a minha localização, movimentei mudou o curso com um erro de uns 30 metros e determinados momentos foi menos de 5 metros.
Acho que comentei uma vez, o entrave hoje é comunicação via voz apesar de ocupar pouquíssima banda que vem sendo substituída pelos aplicativos das redes sociais( whattsapp, skype, etc), pondo em risco a nextel dominado praticamente pela motorola ou era( falava via rádio gratuitamente em qualquer país). 
Pessoalmente acho que 700 MHz deveria ser somente para voz para qualquer operadora, tem uma grande penetrabilidade e pouca banda ou seja no pior das hipóteses dá para pedir um socorro em localizaçoes onde outras faixas jamais penetraria, mas não demorará a ter celulares em 5, 10 GHz.

----------


## gamaj

Só tem fera no assunto kkkkk.

Eu tenho que me contentar em pedi ajuda já que não tenho este no how.

Se o Celular Samsung só consegue verificar as faixas para 3G então para faixa de LTE (4G) posso considerar a informação do roteador, quando mostra o sinal LTE (4G) para uma determinada operadora?

Neste caso terei que adquirir uma antena pra 4G?

Abraço

----------


## gamaj

Olá Pessoal voltei com mais dúvidas.

Semana passada fui até um outra localidade aqui na Cidade, onde desta vez usei um Roteador 3G Huawei B681.
Porém o teste de sinal via celular mostra que a Frequência correta é 2100Mhz, usando o roteador com antena externa "Aquarius CF2117" mesmo subindo o sinal para -46 dBm não consegue navegar apresenta erro de DNS, não lembro bem a mensagem do erro, mas mostra algo de DNS.

Porque mesmo usando um Roteador 3G apropriado para usar com a Antena Aquarius CF21000 não tem acesso as Paginas, com exceção este link aqui:

http:\\siga.congregacao.org.br

Os demais apresenta erro de DNS.

Abraço

----------


## sphreak

> Olá Pessoal voltei com mais dúvidas.
> 
> Semana passada fui até um outra localidade aqui na Cidade, onde desta vez usei um Roteador 3G Huawei B681.
> Porém o teste de sinal via celular mostra que a Frequência correta é 2100Mhz, usando o roteador com antena externa "Aquarius CF2117" mesmo subindo o sinal para -46 dBm não consegue navegar apresenta erro de DNS, não lembro bem a mensagem do erro, mas mostra algo de DNS.
> 
> Porque mesmo usando um Roteador 3G apropriado para usar com a Antena Aquarius CF21000 não tem acesso as Paginas, com exceção este link aqui:
> 
> http:\\siga.congregacao.org.br
> 
> ...


Amigo... Testou esse kit modem/chip em outro lugar e funcionou? Testou a instalação feita (antena + cabos) com um kit conhecidamente funcional (seu kit de teste?)... A qualidade de sinal me parece mais que suficiente para navegacao... Agora, apontamento de antena para ERB celular tem seus truques e mistérios... Nem sempre apontar diretamente para a torre de celular se obtém o melhor resultado... principalmente em frequencias baixas (3G em 850mhz) e com relevo muito acidentado/muitos predios. AS vezes é necessário deslocar a antena para fora da direção da ERB. Outra coisa é que cada operadora tem uma configuração especifica quebpor muitas vezes não é feita de modo automatico no equipamento .. deixo imagens da configuração da Tim como exemplo.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tenho um Huawei, e conforme a operadora precisa configurar manualmente o que às vezes é um saco. São os melhores que conheço neste tipo de equipamento, mas peca na bateria.

----------


## chicao48

Olá amigos! A 20km de distância da torre da Tim na frequência de 1800mhz, consigo falar com celular lg a275 sem conexão com antena externa; porém a Claro colocou sinal há poucos meses atrás na mesma torre da Tim, e não consigo sinal da Claro mesmo na frequência de 1800mhz, e ligado numa antena triband de 1800, 1900 e 2100mhz; não dá nenhuma barrinha de sinal e só dá emergência. Qual seria o problema?

----------


## sphreak

@*chicao48*
O problema é que as operadoras utilizam diversas tecnologias e frequencias de operação. 2G (GSM) em 900mhz e 1800mhz. 3G (CDMA/UMTS) em 850mhz e 2100mhz e 4G (LTE) em 2500mhz. 
Este seu aparelho é 2G(GSM)... O problema está aí... Teste novamente com um smartphone que tenha suporte a 3G... e não é garantia de ter sinal, pois se for 3G(CDMA/UMTS) em 2100mhz o alcance é diminuído. É provável que nessa distância com frequência alta, só com Yagi de 20dbi na banda exata da operadora (nada dessas porcarias quadriband que tem por ai)

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos! A 20km de distância da torre da Tim na frequência de 1800mhz, consigo falar com celular lg a275 sem conexão com antena externa; porém a Claro colocou sinal há poucos meses atrás na mesma torre da Tim, e não consigo sinal da Claro mesmo na frequência de 1800mhz, e ligado numa antena triband de 1800, 1900 e 2100mhz; não dá nenhuma barrinha de sinal e só dá emergência. Qual seria o problema?


Qual cidade é amigo, que já digo exato qual a freqüência da Claro

----------


## chicao48

> Qual cidade é amigo, que já digo exato qual a freqüência da Claro



Coribe-BA!

----------


## sphreak

ados da Entidade


Razão Social/Nome:
 CLARO S.A.

CNPJ/CPF:
 40432544000147
Número FISTEL:
 50409105090

Serviço:
 010 - SERVIÇO MOVEL PESSOAL


 Frequências atendidas


SubFaixa
Frequência
Entrada em Operação

E
1835.000 MHz a 1850.000 MHz / 1740.000 MHz a 1755.000 MHz
06/07/2016

I
2145.000 MHz a 2155.000 MHz / 1955.000 MHz a 1965.000 MHz
06/07/2016


 Lista de Estação(ões)


 Total de Estações: 1


 Estação nº1001998046 / Último Licenciamento


Nome
Tipo Estação
UF
Município
Bairro
Logradouro
Latitude
Longitude
Alt.
 Dt Inclusão
 Dt 1ºLic.
 Dt Últ. Lic.
 Dt Imp. Lic.

BACYB02
ERB com 1 ou mais Equip/Ant. no Setor
BA
Coribe
Centro
Rua Juscelino Kubitschek - nº 811





Atende 2G (GSM) EM 1800mhz e 3G (CDMA) em 2100mhz. 

É provável que o sinal nem esteja chegando em uma frequência alta assim. A Tim opera em 900mhz aí, por isso o sinal se propaga melhor. Talvez com uma Yagi de 17dBi da Aquário capte alguma coisa... Mas é talvez mesmo.

----------


## chicao48

> ados da Entidade
> 
> 
> Razão Social/Nome:
>  CLARO S.A.
> 
> CNPJ/CPF:
>  40432544000147
> Número FISTEL:
> ...


A Tim transmitia em 900/1800mhz; de um ano para cá ela passou a transmitir apenas em 1800mhz; isso já constatado através de celular rural de mesa da aquário que indica o dbm e a frequência de operação da operadora. Todos usavam antena de 900mhz porque era mais fácil de captar o sinal; depois que mudou para a frequência de 1800mhz, mesmo com antenas nesta frequência, existe lugares que não se consegue pegar mais o sinal; foi dinheiro jogado fora com antena de 1800mhz.

----------


## rubem

Sobre antenas de 1800/1900MHz, algumas a venda são 100% iguais as 850/900MHz, muda só a descrição na caixa. 

A Aquario 12dBi 900MHz é 200% igual a 12dBi 1800MHz, ou seja, na verdade não tem 2 modelos, é só 1 modelo mas é vendido em caixas silkado 850, ou 900, ou 1800MHz. Atender um range tão grande até é possível, mas com VSWR e ganho muito diferente em cada banda, um das bandas vai ficar com sinal deficiente ou ter tanto VSWR que dos 1,2W saindo do aparelho só 0,9W vão pro ar.

Quanto a níveis se sinais diferentes de operadoras diferentes, até entre 2 torres da MESMA operadora tem equipamentos diferentes, que dirá trocando de operadora. Tem setoriais de 12 a 20dBi pras operadoras, a potência do equipamento também pode ser ajustada em qualquer valor.

Fora que mudando a frequência em uns 40MHz (Cada operadora tem sua faixa dentro da banda, digamos centro de canal a 1845MHz na Claro e centro de canal a 1805MHz pra TIM (Na verdade são canais mais estreitos, é só pra facilitar o exemplo), essa diferença de 40MHz pode dar uma diferença razoável no VSWR da antena (Seja a omni do aparelho, ou uma externa).

Fora que: A operadora tem setoriais cobrindo toda a volta da torre? Aqui onde moro a Tim tem 2 setoriais de 90°, de costas pra mim então eu a 1km da torre tenho sinal pior que quem está 3km pro outro lado dela. Mas a Claro aqui tem 3 setoriais de 90° (Oi e Vivo tem 4 setoriais, fazem tudo direito). Se a Tim tem uma setorial com o ponto de maior ganho apontado pra você, terá digamos 20dBi se usar uma antena Kathrein desse ganho. Se a Claro tem uma antena a menos, ou se o foco dela está uns 40° pro lado, e você está na borda do angulo de uma antena 14dBi da Ideal esse ponto na borda na verdade tem meia potência, isto é, 3dB a menos, tendo então 11dBi na prática. Comparado aos 20dBi do foco da outra isso são 9dBm a menos de sinal chegando, mas se a Claro opera com potência também menor, digamos 3dBm a menos, isso soma sinal 12dBm menor, e um SNR de 12dB é suficiente não só pra escanear e conectar mas até pra fazer ligação (No profile de 8kbps).

----------


## chicao48

> Sobre antenas de 1800/1900MHz, algumas a venda são 100% iguais as 850/900MHz, muda só a descrição na caixa. 
> 
> A Aquario 12dBi 900MHz é 200% igual a 12dBi 1800MHz, ou seja, na verdade não tem 2 modelos, é só 1 modelo mas é vendido em caixas silkado 850, ou 900, ou 1800MHz. Atender um range tão grande até é possível, mas com VSWR e ganho muito diferente em cada banda, um das bandas vai ficar com sinal deficiente ou ter tanto VSWR que dos 1,2W saindo do aparelho só 0,9W vão pro ar.
> 
> Quanto a níveis se sinais diferentes de operadoras diferentes, até entre 2 torres da MESMA operadora tem equipamentos diferentes, que dirá trocando de operadora. Tem setoriais de 12 a 20dBi pras operadoras, a potência do equipamento também pode ser ajustada em qualquer valor.
> 
> Fora que mudando a frequência em uns 40MHz (Cada operadora tem sua faixa dentro da banda, digamos centro de canal a 1845MHz na Claro e centro de canal a 1805MHz pra TIM (Na verdade são canais mais estreitos, é só pra facilitar o exemplo), essa diferença de 40MHz pode dar uma diferença razoável no VSWR da antena (Seja a omni do aparelho, ou uma externa).
> 
> Fora que: A operadora tem setoriais cobrindo toda a volta da torre? Aqui onde moro a Tim tem 2 setoriais de 90°, de costas pra mim então eu a 1km da torre tenho sinal pior que quem está 3km pro outro lado dela. Mas a Claro aqui tem 3 setoriais de 90° (Oi e Vivo tem 4 setoriais, fazem tudo direito). Se a Tim tem uma setorial com o ponto de maior ganho apontado pra você, terá digamos 20dBi se usar uma antena Kathrein desse ganho. Se a Claro tem uma antena a menos, ou se o foco dela está uns 40° pro lado, e você está na borda do angulo de uma antena 14dBi da Ideal esse ponto na borda na verdade tem meia potência, isto é, 3dB a menos, tendo então 11dBi na prática. Comparado aos 20dBi do foco da outra isso são 9dBm a menos de sinal chegando, mas se a Claro opera com potência também menor, digamos 3dBm a menos, isso soma sinal 12dBm menor, e um SNR de 12dB é suficiente não só pra escanear e conectar mas até pra fazer ligação (No profile de 8kbps).


Olá amigo! como pode a Anatel divulgar no seu site várias frequências de operação para uma determinada operadora em uma determinada cidade, e já vi que para todas as cidades é assim, e na verdade o telefone rural de mesa da 
aquário está indicando na suas configurações apenas uma frequência; como por exemplo a Tim de Coribe-BA, que antes operava em 900/1800mhz, e de um ano para cá passou a operar apenas em 1800mhz, da qual todos os usuários tiveram
que comprar antenas 1800mhz, pois, não se consegue mais capitar sinal em 900mhz?

----------


## sphreak

É um pouco confuso mesmo. Por isso o teste de campo é fundamental. Na verdade essa relação divulgada pela Anatel indica as faixas de frequência solicitadas pela operadora para transmissão em determinada localidade. A operadora pode simplesmente não utilizar devido a uma série de fatores. 
Quando falamos na operação da Tim então a coisa fica mais confusa. Aqui no sulbpor exemplo a Tim está encerrando a operação em GSM 900mhz e está investindo massivo na operação rural em 3G.
Então é possivel encontrar a Tim operando em cidades interioranas com 2100mhz em área urbana e 850mhz em área rural e mantendo o 2G (GSM) somente em 1800mhz. 
Agora vem a parte interessante. A Tim não solicitou e nem registrou na Anatel as frequências de 850 e 2100... então ao consultar o STEL, vai estar lá o registro para 900mhz e 1800mhz... mas a operadora pode nem estar operando mais.

Isso é específico com a Tim. 

Em uma consulta rápida no sistema da Tim me parece que houve uma atualização da ERB de Coribe.BA para 3G em 2100mhz... com cobertura restrita a area urbana... por isso o 2G em 900mhz saiu do ar. Para alocar o 3G.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A Claro para isso é enjoada, acho até demais. Normalmente costuma usar duas bandas; tipo 850/1900 ou 900/1800 e talvez 2100/2600 mas é só um chute, no caso recebe em uma banda e transmite em outra, além de ter alcance médio de 15 km de raio conforme a densidade populacional previsto pela tia ANA rsrs. Se tiver 16 km, chega mas não enlaça. Tim e Vivo são os que têm maior alcance e Oi a menos pelo menos onde moro.

----------


## sphreak

> A Claro para isso é enjoada, acho até demais. Normalmente costuma usar duas bandas; tipo 850/1900 ou 900/1800 e talvez 2100/2600 mas é só um chute, no caso recebe em uma banda e transmite em outra, além de ter alcance médio de 15 km de raio conforme a densidade populacional previsto pela tia ANA rsrs. Se tiver 16 km, chega mas não enlaça. Tim e Vivo são os que têm maior alcance e Oi a menos pelo menos onde moro.


A recepção/transmissão (uplink/downlink) são feitos em frequências distintas, mas não em bandas distintas. Só em uma faixa deslocada com frequências próximas. Isso varia de cidade para cidade e de ERB para ERB conforme o canal solicitado pela operadora junto a Anatel. 
Exemplo do amigo da Bahia... A Claro lá na cidade dele faz downlink (ERB>>usuário) nas frequências entre 1835mhz e 1850mhz e o uplink (usuário>>ERB) 1740mhz e 1755mhz...
Onde estou nesse momento por exemplo, a Tim está operando a ERB mais próxima com downlink em 871mhz e uplink em 826mhz. Tudo sempre dentro de uma faixa média de RF, mas não em bandas diferentes.
As bandas são delimitadas pelo tipo de tecnologia (GSM, CDMA, LTE mais conhecidos respectivamente por 2G, 3G e 4G) leiloada pela Anatel.
Os primeiros leilões no Brasil foram os do 2G operado em GSM, nas faixas de 850mhz e 1900mhz (Vivo) 900mhz e 1800mhz (Tim, Oi, Claro, AEIOU) para todo território nacional. 
Depois veio o leilão do 3G (CDMA e WCDMA). Operado basicamente em 850mhz e 2100mhz, sendo que foi determinado que cada operadora deveria assumir o investimento rural do 3G em estados pré determinados para cada uma. Os estados do sul por exemplo são de responsabilidade da Tim. 
Por facilidade e penetrabilidade do sinal. A expansão rural é feita basicamente em 850mhz. No sul a Tim tem obtido bons resultados nessa faixa, conseguindo operar o 3G até uns 25km e nos locais com sinal bom, mantém velocidades de 2mbps.

O último leilão foi o 4G (LTE), operado atualmente na faixa dos 2600mhz.

Quanto a Claro ser enjoada eu acho que ela é uma operadora meio burra... Ou os engenheiros são tapados... Já vi eles construírem torre de 50mts (da tal expansão obrigatória no interior) pra colocarem 1único painel voltado só pra área urbana. E detalhe... ERB nova em tecnologia 2G... Como já tinha a Vivo e a Tim com 4G no município, ficou lá... Um descanso de passarinho gigante!!!... Vá entender...

----------


## rubem

E eu ainda insisto na quantidade e ângulos das antenas. Lá por 2009 a 2011 quando a Tim tinha aquela propaganda de "uma nova torre por dia" tanto aqui como nas 5 ou 6 cidades por perto ela colocou torre com só 2 setoriais de 90°.

Como antender 360° com 2 setoriais de 90°? Atende as áreas próximas (1 ou 2km) com lóbulo secundário, só a frente das antenas terá alcance decente tipo 20km.

Hoje a Tim ligou equipto 3G numas cidades, mas só em 1 das setoriais.

Se a Tim aí está usando uma setorial em 900 e outra em 1800MHz (Ao invés de usar as 2 bandas simultaneamente nas mesmas antenas, o que é possível) é fácil explicar porque pra Anatel ela opera a 900/1800, mas a 70km de distância num determinado rumo (Noroeste, digamos) só capta um sinal.

A Tim por aqui já mudou a posição das 2 setoriais umas vezes, uma já ficou de frente pra mim e hoje ela está de costas pra mim. Eu fui revenda da Tim a uns anos e sempre reclamava que os clientes diziam que não pega sinal no lado oposto ao das setoriais, achava que eles coloriam MAIS setoriais, mas só o que vi fazer nos últimos 6 anos foi mudar a POSIÇÃO das antenas na torre.

Funcionar em lóbulo secundário isso funciona, mas com que ganho? Se o ganho nominal no ângulo nominal é 14dBi, nas costas ou a 80° pro lado da frente vai ter digamos 2dBi, são 12dBm a menos de sinal.

Eu desisti de trabalhar com a Tim porque vi que esse negócio de "1 torre por dia" na verdade era "1 torre feita as pressas, do jeito mais barato possível, só pra enganar trouxa e preencher tabela", aqui além de ter só 2 setoriais de 90° (E eu pedi pra um funcionário ver o modelo da antena quando subisse na torre, pra ver se não era de 120 ou 180°, agora não tem mais anotado mas lembro que era Kathrein de 90°, não lembro se era 14, 17 ou 20dBi) tem só um link SHDSL de 2Mbps até a torre. Aí a operadora não aumenta o link de entrada, usa um slot do rádio Huawei com equipto 3G, aparece o simbolo de 3G nos celulares, e os trouxas dos clientes ficam felizões achando que tem internet melhor só por ter 3G (2Mbps pra uns 2000 clientes pré-pagos, não sei nem como ainda faz ligação).

----------


## chicao48

> E eu ainda insisto na quantidade e ângulos das antenas. Lá por 2009 a 2011 quando a Tim tinha aquela propaganda de "uma nova torre por dia" tanto aqui como nas 5 ou 6 cidades por perto ela colocou torre com só 2 setoriais de 90°.
> 
> Como antender 360° com 2 setoriais de 90°? Atende as áreas próximas (1 ou 2km) com lóbulo secundário, só a frente das antenas terá alcance decente tipo 20km.
> 
> Hoje a Tim ligou equipto 3G numas cidades, mas só em 1 das setoriais.
> 
> Se a Tim aí está usando uma setorial em 900 e outra em 1800MHz (Ao invés de usar as 2 bandas simultaneamente nas mesmas antenas, o que é possível) é fácil explicar porque pra Anatel ela opera a 900/1800, mas a 70km de distância num determinado rumo (Noroeste, digamos) só capta um sinal.
> 
> A Tim por aqui já mudou a posição das 2 setoriais umas vezes, uma já ficou de frente pra mim e hoje ela está de costas pra mim. Eu fui revenda da Tim a uns anos e sempre reclamava que os clientes diziam que não pega sinal no lado oposto ao das setoriais, achava que eles coloriam MAIS setoriais, mas só o que vi fazer nos últimos 6 anos foi mudar a POSIÇÃO das antenas na torre.
> ...


Olá amigo! essa questão de penetração de sinal de celular em longa distância é 
algo muito confuso. Olha só essa situação: a 20km de distâcia da torre da Tim, em cima de um morro com vista panorâmica, para se conseguir sinal tem que fazer
busca de campo, e aonde se encontra sinal, se você mudar a antena apenas 1 metro de posição, já não se consegue mais sinal, enquanto isso, a 600 metros 
abaixo desse morro, e com outro morro em forma de lombada atravessada formando uma espécie de barreira de contenção em direção da torre e sem visada, se consegue sinal de celular; isso na frequência de 1800mhz, e usando
antena de grade triband da proeletronic de 1800, 1900, 2100mhz. Com antenas
yagis pode desistir.

----------


## rubem

RF tem a questão da difração, um obstáculo só é obstáculo se está muito perto, se está longe o sinal difrata pra baixo e chega com qualidade inferior (Mas chega) num altitude inferior ao obstáculo:



Pra um PTP wifi isso não ajuda porque falamos em trafego tipo 2 ou 3Mbps necessários, mas ligação de celular tem profile de 8 a 12kbps quando o sinal é baixo, ligação de celular literalmente se contenta com pouco porque trafega poucos dados.

Rádio FM e televisão analógica tem muito disso também, logo atrás de um morro não pega, mas se for de distanciando no morro sem mudar a altitude começa a pegar.

Aqui não tem morros, mas tem rios, cada rio num mini-vale, de um lado do rio (Mais perto) não pega uma rádio FM ou sinal de celular, mas no outro lado e na mesma altitude pega os 2, simplesmente porque deu o espaço necessário pro sinal difratado chegar no receptor (E nem sempre o celular conecta porque ele precisa escanear a rede, mandar pedido de conexão (E celular tem no máximo 2W e antena de 2dBi, enquanto a torre de celular tem 20W e antena de 14dBi no mínimo, chegam a 100W EIRP no caso dos 850MHz), e esse pedido precisa ser respondido, é normal o celular escanear a rede (Ela aparecer no celular) mas você não fazer ligação, porque o sinal torre>celular difrata num obstáculo, mas o sinal celular>torre não.

Além da difração, caso seja um obstáculo de arestar definidas, tem esse caso na esquerda da imagem, no prédio, é o efeito ponta de faca, é uma difração com emissão "nova" e apontada mais pra baixo, a difração demora digamos 1km pro sinal "cair" 30m, mas o efeito ponta-de-faca joga um segundo sinal 30m pra baixo a 100m de distancia, mas esse sinal é de qualidade muito inferior, só é aproveitável em rádio AM, FM e coisas assim, até em TV analógica (Largura de 5MHz) raramente resulta em imagem nítida. Seria isso:



E no caso de rádio OM e FM ainda existe a refração no ar mesmo, conforme pressão atmosférica e umidade tem a refração numas camadas a 1 ou 2km de altitude, rádio amador conhece como "aberturas", é o que permite frequências que não refletem na ionosfera (AM reflete nela e volta pra terra) as vezes atravessarem 2000km, lembra vagamente o ato de refletir numa nuvem a 14km de altura (Conforme a latitude as nuvens chegam a 12 a 15km, porque acima disso o perfil de pressão é diferente, na linha do equador essa zona de pressão diferenciada está mais alta, digamos a 17km, por isso as ondas médias são chamadas de "ondas tropicais", nas regiões tropicais elas vão mais longe que em região temperada com zona de pressão diferenciada a digamos 9km, difrata ou reflete igual mas numa altitude menor o alcance menor, é como se tivesse uma torre de 9km na Patagonia na Argentina, e em Belém-PA fosse possível uma torre de 17km de altura, naturalmente o alcance da torre em Belém será muito maior).

Vapor d'agua saindo do solo conforme o calor (A bolha de ar-quente nos primeiros metros de solo exposto) muda a refração, então se viver dependendo de refração ela pode variar, e quanto mais alta a frequência (1800MHz é o dobro de 900MHz, a onda cai pela metade no tamanho) mais a difração afeta, não dá pra achar que o caminho que 900MHz faz com difração uma onda de 1800MHz também fará, só poderia comparar as 2 se tivesse visada com a zona de Fresnel limpa, porque até o tamanho da zona de Fresnel muda, quanto maior a frequência menor a zona de Fresnel, em celular ela não faz muita diferença pra ligação (8 a 12kbps), mas se fosse ter uma conexão 3G a 2100MHz trafegando 40Mbps faria MUITA diferença, sem zona de Fresnel limpa é impossível ter esse trafego numa distância razoável, a difração e efeito ponta-de-faca deterioram a qualidade da onda, data rates baixos ficam legíveis mas os altos não.

----------


## chicao48

> RF tem a questão da difração, um obstáculo só é obstáculo se está muito perto, se está longe o sinal difrata pra baixo e chega com qualidade inferior (Mas chega) num altitude inferior ao obstáculo:
> 
> 
> 
> Pra um PTP wifi isso não ajuda porque falamos em trafego tipo 2 ou 3Mbps necessários, mas ligação de celular tem profile de 8 a 12kbps quando o sinal é baixo, ligação de celular literalmente se contenta com pouco porque trafega poucos dados.
> 
> Rádio FM e televisão analógica tem muito disso também, logo atrás de um morro não pega, mas se for de distanciando no morro sem mudar a altitude começa a pegar.
> 
> Aqui não tem morros, mas tem rios, cada rio num mini-vale, de um lado do rio (Mais perto) não pega uma rádio FM ou sinal de celular, mas no outro lado e na mesma altitude pega os 2, simplesmente porque deu o espaço necessário pro sinal difratado chegar no receptor (E nem sempre o celular conecta porque ele precisa escanear a rede, mandar pedido de conexão (E celular tem no máximo 2W e antena de 2dBi, enquanto a torre de celular tem 20W e antena de 14dBi no mínimo, chegam a 100W EIRP no caso dos 850MHz), e esse pedido precisa ser respondido, é normal o celular escanear a rede (Ela aparecer no celular) mas você não fazer ligação, porque o sinal torre>celular difrata num obstáculo, mas o sinal celular>torre não.
> ...


Olá amigo! existe na

----------


## chicao48

> RF tem a questão da difração, um obstáculo só é obstáculo se está muito perto, se está longe o sinal difrata pra baixo e chega com qualidade inferior (Mas chega) num altitude inferior ao obstáculo:
> 
> 
> 
> Pra um PTP wifi isso não ajuda porque falamos em trafego tipo 2 ou 3Mbps necessários, mas ligação de celular tem profile de 8 a 12kbps quando o sinal é baixo, ligação de celular literalmente se contenta com pouco porque trafega poucos dados.
> 
> Rádio FM e televisão analógica tem muito disso também, logo atrás de um morro não pega, mas se for de distanciando no morro sem mudar a altitude começa a pegar.
> 
> Aqui não tem morros, mas tem rios, cada rio num mini-vale, de um lado do rio (Mais perto) não pega uma rádio FM ou sinal de celular, mas no outro lado e na mesma altitude pega os 2, simplesmente porque deu o espaço necessário pro sinal difratado chegar no receptor (E nem sempre o celular conecta porque ele precisa escanear a rede, mandar pedido de conexão (E celular tem no máximo 2W e antena de 2dBi, enquanto a torre de celular tem 20W e antena de 14dBi no mínimo, chegam a 100W EIRP no caso dos 850MHz), e esse pedido precisa ser respondido, é normal o celular escanear a rede (Ela aparecer no celular) mas você não fazer ligação, porque o sinal torre>celular difrata num obstáculo, mas o sinal celular>torre não.
> ...


Olá amigo! existe no youtube pessoas tirando uma quantidade de elementos de
antenas yagis para celular, e adaptando essas antenas em antenas parabólicas de tela, e mostrando bons resultados. Existe um local aqui que pega sinal em apenas
6 metros de altura, com antenas triband de grade da proeletronic, mas, o sinal 
sempre cai. Tenho uma antena parabólica de 1,50m de diametros que eu uso na
minha tv; será que eu prendendo o dipolo dessa antena de grade na ponta da 
bengala dessa antena parabólica de maneira que sua flange fique na mesma 
distância focal do lnb em relação ao fundo da antena parabólica, irá dá bom 
resultado? já que ainda não vi ninguém fazer esse experimento com dipolo de 
antena de grade.

----------


## rubem

Ah sim, nas yagi é comum o último elemento ser um refletor:


Os 2 elementos ligados no cabo são os dipolos, são geralmente os últimos ou penúltimos elementos, os da frente (Diretores) são só pra encaminhar o sinal.

Tem yagi com refletor a venda:
http://www.estrela10.com.br/antena-u...36009-p4356845

O refletor precisa ter o ponto focal no dipolo, em gambiarra tipo isso o ponto focal está batendo nalgum elemento diretor:


Por mais que talvez dê alguns dBi a mais de ganho, pro ganho ser otimizado teria que colocar o dipolo no ponto focal da antena, no caso das parabólicas de tela ou de chapa é aquele ponto onde fica o disco do LNBF.



Se colocar a grade de uma antena 2,4GHz 25dBi, mesma coisa, o dipolo 2,4GHz fica nessa ponta preta, e algumas antenas yagi da Proeletronic são quadradas e acho que até encaixam no cano quadrado das antenas:


Só não sei quantos dBi de ganho aumentaria, em 1800MHz provavelmente uns 10 a 15dBi a mais (colocando o dipolo no ponto focal, e acertando a polarização), mas em 900MHz talvez 6dBi a mais, é pouca área de reflexão pra frequência tão baixa (Que tem o tamanho de onda maior).

Com o ponto focal em algum elemento diretor não sei se tem como calcular o ganho, até onde eu conheça só existe ganho máximo se o dipolo ficar no ponto focal, com ele tão longe do ponto focal (Como na gambiarra com antena de disco cinza) sei lá se dá 3dBi a mais, é um peso tão grande a mais que concorre com a possibilidade de colocar a antena simplesmente num cano mais alto e estaiar (Minha irmã tem antena 21dBi em cima de 10m de cano 3" sem estaios! Só preso na lateral de um poste de 4m com 2,5m enterrado), como a difração faz diferença em poucos metros essa possibilidade tem que ser pensada, antena grande e baixa versus antena pequena e alta, 10m de diferença na altura (E talvez mais longe do obstáculo a frente) faz diferença.

Digamos isso:



Se tiver aquelas offset tipo da Zirok, acho que existe ponteira pra elas, mas é adaptação, mais ou menos como esses, é um dipolo de antena de grade adaptado pras offset:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...7590-zirok-_JM
Não que não valha a pena comprar, mas dipolo simples 1800MHz é minima coisa menor que o 2,4GHz, seria só pegar um dipolo 2,4GHz de uns 3,1cm e diminuir pra uns 2cm, ia cair de meia onda pra 1/4 de onda. Pra ficar em meia onda teria que fazer um dipolo com 2 terminais de uns 4cm cada. Nos ponteiras originais da Zirok não cabe dipolo tão grande (Só de 2cm), e nas parabólicas de TV via satélite o monopolo que elas tem nos LNBF está no tamanho certo, seria só soldar o cabo direto lá dentro, aproveitando um LNB queimado. Falo desses monopolo dentro do LNBF (Tem um em cada polarização), um paralelo ao pino e outro na transversal:

Parabólica banda C é feita justo pra 950 a 2150MHz, bate certinho com celular 2G a 3G.


Ah, agora que falei de polarização lembrei: A antena das torre é dupla-polarização geralmente, então sua yagi pode ficar na vertical ou na horizontal, mas se ficar na horizontal DEVIA TER uma atenuação menos nos obstáculos que ficam acima ou abaixo, digo, a difração pra BAIXO ou pra CIMA afeta mais as ondas na vertical.

Não custa testar, virar a antena 90°, seja yagi ou qualquer outra (Disco, grade, patch).

E se for pra construir algo, eu faria uma yagi com mais elementos, apoiada em 2 pontos de tão grande, tipo:

ou esse absurdo com 6m:



(Ele comenta que não funcionou, e dá pra ver de longe o motivo, está só 1m acima do telhado e tem obstáculo logo na frente, ele entendeu o conceito de como yagi's funcionam mas não entendeu que RF penetra por obstáculo só com perdas consideráveis, não adianta passar um obstáculo se na verdade 80% do sinal ficou pra trás do obstáculo, teria que fazer isso em cima de tubos de pelo menos 4m acima do telhado, põe 3 estaios de arame comum em cada tubo e o troço fica firme)

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Caso particular da Claro, sei por que com antena na banda de 900 MHz o sinal chegava digamos -80dBm, e com antena de 1800 MHz a -105 dBm ou só identificava, mas com uma quadri-band e/ou log periódica a -90 dBm e conseguia ligar mas sua instabilidade era muito alta, precisando de operar com a Tim em 1800. A menos que neste caso, esteja usando sinais de duas ERBs diferentes, além de estar a 32 km de distância.
A Tim usa 4 setoriais divididos em 4 cardeais, a Vivo usa omni e duas setoriais e o mesmo com a Claro; a Oi apena para área urbana. O posicionamento dessas antenas faz uma boa diferença.

----------


## chicao48

> Caso particular da Claro, sei por que com antena na banda de 900 MHz o sinal chegava digamos -80dBm, e com antena de 1800 MHz a -105 dBm ou só identificava, mas com uma quadri-band e/ou log periódica a -90 dBm e conseguia ligar mas sua instabilidade era muito alta, precisando de operar com a Tim em 1800. A menos que neste caso, esteja usando sinais de duas ERBs diferentes, além de estar a 32 km de distância.
> A Tim usa 4 setoriais divididos em 4 cardeais, a Vivo usa omni e duas setoriais e o mesmo com a Claro; a Oi apena para área urbana. O posicionamento dessas antenas faz uma boa diferença.


Olá amigo! as antenas yagis têm uma boa fama em desempenho, porém, no meu
ponto de vista, existe um modelo de antena especifico para cada situação. Aqui a 20km da torre da Tim, antes quando a transmissão era feita em 900mhz, elas 
funcionavam perfeitamente, depois que Tim passou a transmitir apenas em 1800mhz, antenas yagis nesta frequência não funcionam, e quando funcionam é
de maneira não satisfatória. A antena que funciona aqui em 1800mhz é apenas a
antena de grade triband da proeletronic.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! as antenas yagis têm uma boa fama em desempenho, porém, no meu
> ponto de vista, existe um modelo de antena especifico para cada situação. Aqui a 20km da torre da Tim, antes quando a transmissão era feita em 900mhz, elas 
> funcionavam perfeitamente, depois que Tim passou a transmitir apenas em 1800mhz, antenas yagis nesta frequência não funcionam, e quando funcionam é
> de maneira não satisfatória. A antena que funciona aqui em 1800mhz é apenas a
> antena de grade triband da proeletronic.


E tem uma explicação bem básica para uma yagi cortada para 900mhz não funcionar bem em 1800mhz, apesar de serem multiplos. É que essas antenas yagi comerciais são projetadas especificamente para ter seu melhor desempenho em 1/4 de onda... sendo que a distância e tamanho dos diretores muda. Enquanto dipolo de 1/4 de onda para 900mhz tem aproximadamente 16cm de diâmetro e o primeiro diretor tem 14cm em uma yagi para 1800mhz o dipolo tem 8cm, o diretor tem 7cm... se observarem é um a metade do outro... o que muda então? 
A posição dos diretores... eles não seguem a mesma proporcionalidade do tamanho de onda. 
Também, como as antenas estão projetadas para o melhor desempenho em 1/4 de onda, quando usamos uma antena de 900mhz em um sinal de 1800mhz, ela estaria trabalhando como uma antena de 1/2 onda... O dipolo até pode estar correto, mas invariavelmente os diretores não vão estar corretamente dimensionados e nem posicionados. Por isso o desempenho dela não é o mesmo.
Quanto a antena da Proeletronic , tem duas possibilidades... ela é cortada para 1800mhz... a grade funciona como um concentrador melhor.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

A ideia geral das yagi 800-2100MHz é justo ter um dipolo qualquer, mas ter diretores no tamanho pra ressonar 800 a 2100MHz.

Funcionar funciona, mal e porcamente mas funciona, igual antena de TV com esse conceito, indo de 54 a 300MHz, é um range grande demais.

Numa yagi apenas 900MHz, os diretores tem tamanho que bate com 1/4 de onda de uns 840 a 980MHz, que é até um pouco mais que a faixa dos 900MHz usa, mas funciona bem melhor.

Com diretores de tamanhos muito variados o VSWR ao longo das frequências muda muito, tem 1:1,5 a 900MHz e talvez 1:2 a 1700MHz, e mais que isso acima de 1840MHz, isso é uma diferença enorme. O ganho também tem que mudar, os fabricantes não divulgam esse dado, só colocam um ganho único, mas provavelmente se apoiam na praxe de mercado de dizer ganho no angulo nominal de meia potência ou de 1/4 de potência (Ou seja, 3db ou 6dB a menos). No caso de uma yagi 850-1800MHz falam em 12dBi, mas... provavelmente tem 6 a 12dBi conforme a frequência, numa frequência muito fora do ideal além do ganho de apenas 6 ou 7dBi ainda vai ter o VSWR de 1 pra 2,5, aí fica impossível comparar com outra frequência a 12dBi e 1 pra 1,5 de VSWR.

Yagi é ótima pra bandas baixas (Celular), pelo comprimento da antena com digamos mais de 10 elementos os diretores mandam pro dipolo tudo que chega em qualquer área da antena. Com antena patch (Impressa em PCB) as vezes movimentando a antena 30 ou 40cm o sinal muda alguns dBm, a yagi com mais diretores aproveita isso, é excelente pra conexão sem visada. Mas pra altos throughputs acho que não fica ótimo, eu uso muito aquelas CPE da Oiwtech que tem yagi dentro, mas troco a PCBA original por MK, e tráfego tipo 20-30Mbps é tranquilo, baixo ping e sem variar, acima disso ainda não consegui mesmo com sinais ótimos (E uso fora da cidade geralmente, onde a poluição no espectro é zero), suspeito que em data rate tipo 64QAM ou 256QAM começam os efeitos dos reflexos que os diretores "trocam" entre si digamos "mandando pro lado errado", em modulação mais baixa não faz efeito mas nas altas me parece que sim. Mas estou me baseando só nas yagi da Oiwtech (Cortadas a laser em chapa de alumínio de uns 4mm) e numas genéricas de 9 a 13dBi que tem na DealExtreme (Já comprei todas por lá, 2,4 a 5GHz, são com tubos igual as yagi 900MHz Aquario e cia), o desempenho dos 2 tipos (Cortado em chapa, ou com tubos) me parece igual, não consegue throughput muito alto mas nos baixos o CCQ e throughput são estáveis e sempre no limite máximo.

Se antena dualband fosse uma coisa tão boa os roteadores de ponta usariam, mas tudo o que custa caro e tem bom desempenho OU tem uma antena pra cada banda, OU tem aquelas anteninhas multiformato de baixo ganho (2dBi), OU tem antena única mas com entradas em pontos diferentes (O que na prática torna 2 antenas, tipo essa dos WRT da Linksys: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JclIw8mTKAo/maxresdefault.jpg A antena no canto inferior esquerdo tem o cabo cinza soldado num lado e o cabo preto no outro, são 2 antenas aproveitando uma mesma base, na hora de fabricar (Prensar) é uma peça só mas são 2 antenas diferentes pois o ponto de alimentação é diferente. Uma yagi 900/1800MHz deveria ter 2 conectores diferentes (Um indo pra cada dipolo), aí seriam 2 antenas diferentes na prática).

E no caso da Aquario yagi de 12dBi, eu comprei o modelo que vem na caixa dizendo que é 900MHz, depois outra que na caixa vem dizendo que é 1800MHz, mas dentro elas são iguais, provavelmente é um modelo dualband que é vendida ora como dualband, ora como 900 e ora como 1800MHz.

Se for usar uma yagi de 1730-1850MHz acredito que vai ter o mesmo funcionamento que com grade, mas essas yagi de R$ 120 duvido muito que tenham fabricação exclusiva, acho que são quase todas modelos 900MHz adaptados.

O jeito de ver se á frequencia exclusiva é ver tamanho de diretor, o menor não pode ter metade do tamanho do maior. A yagi de 1 frequência tem os diretores quase todos do mesmo tamanho:

Enquanto nas dualband (Que eu só aceito de graça) o diretor da frente tem praticamente metade do tamanho do último antes do dipolo:


Se é pra atender digamos 900 e 1800MHz (E não 900 *a* 1800) teria que ter isso, aí sim faz algum sentido rodar normal nas 2 bandas tão distantes:

----------


## chicao48

> Sobre perda de sinal em cabos longos, se usar um RGC213 (Grosso, mais de 1cm de grossura) vai perder, em 850MHz, algo na casa dos 2dBm de sinal. A 2100MHz seriam algo na casa dos 3dBm de perda.
> 
> Com o cabo RGC58 (Evite o RG-58, com meio flexível), fino de menos de 0,5cm de grossura, a perda é maior, 20 a 30% maior!
> 
> Mas putz, a antena externa terá sinal 30dBm maior, perder 3dBm em 15m de cabo não faz diferença nesse caso.
> 
> Problema maior é em frequência mais alta tipo 5GHz, tem cabo que vai perder 20dBm em 15m a 5,8GHz, aí sim faz muita diferença.
> 
> Cabo mais longo perde mais sinal, mas a 850 e 2100MHz, se usar RGC58 ou RGC213 a perda é meio insignificante pro ganho das antenas e do posicionamento externo dela. Atendo fazenda com 40m de cabo RGC213 (Em torre de 30m de altura, abaixo disso não pega) onde o ganho da antena (Intrínseco dela, e o ganho pela posição elevada) ultrapassa em muito as perdas no cabo (Alias, aqui a maioria das fazendas tem muito mais de 15m de cabos, geralmente só as torres e mastros tem 15m, pra chegar até dentro de casa é normal ter mais 10m!).


Olá amigo! tenho que instalar uma antena de celular, na qual serão necessários
15 metros de cabo, porém, tenho 9 metros de cabo rgc213, mas, para economizar dinheiro, quero comprar 6 metros de cabo rgc58 para completar os
15 metros. Quero montá-lo com conector fêmea para emendar no conector macho
do cabo rgc213. Será que haverá perda de qualidade de sinal?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! tenho que instalar uma antena de celular, na qual serão necessários
> 15 metros de cabo, porém, tenho 9 metros de cabo rgc213, mas, para economizar dinheiro, quero comprar 6 metros de cabo rgc58 para completar os 15 metros. Quero montá-lo com conector fêmea para emendar no conector macho
> do cabo rgc213. Será que haverá perda de qualidade de sinal?


Emenda geralmente tem perdas, além de que fazer emenda entre RG213 e RG58 é um serviço um tanto quanto questionável. Agora dependendo da frequência se for em banda baixa é provável que funcione se o sinal externo estiver bom. Se for para montagem de repetidor esqueça... faça um cabo único em RG213

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Como disse chicao48, no caso dele só funcionou a tri-band. Quando se usa em dual, acredito que devam usar duas antenas nas ERBs sendo uma para RX e outra para TX, em certos casos mascara o desempenho e chega a ter um bom resultado. Fiz muito isso em serviços privados( segurança privada e pública).
Alguns fabricantes de telefone sem fio optam por usar duas antenas, principalmente no monofone.

----------


## chicao48

> Emenda geralmente tem perdas, além de que fazer emenda entre RG213 e RG58 é um serviço um tanto quanto questionável. Agora dependendo da frequência se for em banda baixa é provável que funcione se o sinal externo estiver bom. Se for para montagem de repetidor esqueça... faça um cabo único em RG213


Eu testei o roteador zte mf253l, em 500 metros de fio FE 80 de telefone aqui na cidade com antena interna, e funcionou.
Quero instalá-lo na zona rural, para usá-lo apenas para voz. Vou ligá-lo numa antena externa de grade triband.

----------


## chicao48

> Emenda geralmente tem perdas, além de que fazer emenda entre RG213 e RG58 é um serviço um tanto quanto questionável. Agora dependendo da frequência se for em banda baixa é provável que funcione se o sinal externo estiver bom. Se for para montagem de repetidor esqueça... faça um cabo único em RG213


Olá amigo!


Fiz 3 experiências com resultados negativos: 1ª: liguei um roteador zte mf253l em uma antena externa de celular a 20km de distância da torre e não deu sinal, enquanto isso, essa mesma antena indica 3 barrinhas de sinal no 
celular sem oscilar. 2ª: testei um divisor de sinal de celular para dois aparelhos, e a indicação de 3 barrinhas ficou oscilando entre 1 e 2. 3ª: testei um conector rgc 213 contra surto em cabo coaxial e indicou 0 de sinal; e todos esses eventos com antena apenas 6 metros de altura e com cabo de 9 metros de comprimentos.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo!
> 
> 
> Fiz 3 experiências com resultados negativos: 1ª: liguei um roteador zte mf253l em uma antena externa de celular a 20km de distância da torre e não deu sinal, enquanto isso, essa mesma antena indica 3 barrinhas de sinal no 
> celular sem oscilar


Pode ser alguma configuração do roteador. Frequência ou banda. No celular a troca de frequências e bandas é automática (GSM -850,900,1800>>> CDMA 850,2100).

Você usou um adaptador para conectar no celular? E no roteador?

Muitas vezes a ausência de sinal tá nos detalhes. Mas se deu 3 barras no celular significa que é possível. É só determinar a banda e a frequência que tá chegando aí.




> 2ª: testei um divisor de sinal de celular para dois aparelhos, e a indicação de 3 barrinhas ficou oscilando entre 1 e 2.


Divisores podem atenuar o sinal.

P.S> NUNCA LIGUE 2 EQUIPAMENTOS EM 1 ANTENA!!! A saída do rádio de 1 pode queimar a saída do outro devido a alta potência.




> 3ª: testei um conector rgc 213 contra surto em cabo coaxial e indicou 0 de sinal; e todos esses eventos com antena apenas 6 metros de altura e com cabo de 9 metros de comprimentos.


O comprimento do cabo tá jóia. Agora o protetor contra surto (centelhador) principalmente xing ling tem o mau hábito de interromper o sinal. 


Esse aqui é só uma emenda:





E esse aqui eu saio correndo dele:



Na verdade o que esses centelhadores fazem é aterrar a malha do cabo.

Centelhadores bons são a gás... e custam os olhos da cara!!

----------


## chicao48

Usei o primeiro da esquerda, de uma entrada e uma saída.

----------


## sphreak

> Usei o primeiro da esquerda, de uma entrada e uma saída.


Ele é praticamente a mesma coisa que esse último que eu postei. Ele tem uma conexão pra aterramento. Esse tipo de centelhador (chinês principalmente) costuma atenuar tanto o sinal que pode acabar por interrompe-lo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Quinze metros está no limite para usar o cabo RGC 58C; mas se usar o cabo RGC 213C, terá menos atenuação, em contrapartida terá emendas pigtail ou adaptador para conector SMA o que conforme a frequencia pode piorar. Em todo o caso, se for para economizar sugiro nem começar. Nos projetos de rádio enlace para até 470 MHZ usa como padrão atenuação de até 3dB em cada conector mais um dB se tiver emenda ou niple( UHF, N etc), e no caso 700 MHZ até 6 GHZ é muito interessante repensar o assunto; Em guias de ondas acho que algumas empresas usavam até 5 dB de atenuação nas emendas mas a atenuação ao longo do condutor e praticamente nulo.

----------


## chicao48

Eu conectei 6 metros de cabo RGC 58 em 9 metros de cabo RGC 213 usando conectores fêmeas rosqueado no macho, o resultado foi péssimo; as 3 barrinhas de sinal caíram para apenas 1. A solução mais economica foi usar apenas os 9 metros de cabo RGC 213, e colocar a interface de celular em uma caixinha hermética de apenas r$15,00.

----------


## sphreak

> Eu conectei 6 metros de cabo RGC 58 em 9 metros de cabo RGC 213 usando conectores fêmeas rosqueado no macho, o resultado foi péssimo; as 3 barrinhas de sinal caíram para apenas 1. A solução mais economica foi usar apenas os 9 metros de cabo RGC 213, e colocar a interface de celular em uma caixinha hermética de apenas r$15,00.


Jóia amigo! Essa é a instalação padrão que geralmente é feita. 
Em instalações futuras pode usar um cabo unico RGC58 de até 10mts. Acima disso dai é usado o RGC213. Sempre em peças únicas sem emendas.

Abraço

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chicao48

> Jóia amigo! Essa é a instalação padrão que geralmente é feita. 
> Em instalações futuras pode usar um cabo unico RGC58 de até 10mts. Acima disso dai é usado o RGC213. Sempre em peças únicas sem emendas.
> 
> Abraço Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App



Olá amigo! 

Eu defino celular rural como "telefone quebra galho". Coloquei uma interface de celular a 200m de distância da residência; está indicando 3 barrinhas de sinal, com chip da TIM; faz ligação e recebe interurbanas, e locais para TIM de fora do estado. Está ocorrendo as seguintes situações: 1ª: quando alguém liga para esse número de uma cidade a 50km de distância dentro do mesmo estado, vem uma voz do além dizendo "esse número de telefone não existe". 2ª: ligações interurbanas para fora do estado só completam para a própria TIM; para outra operadora fica apenas buscando conexão, aí vem aquela voz do além dizendo "sua ligação está sendo encaminhada para caixa de mensagem.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! 
> 
> Eu defino celular rural como "telefone quebra galho". Coloquei uma interface de celular a 200m de distância da residência; está indicando 3 barrinhas de sinal, com chip da TIM; faz ligação e recebe interurbanas, e locais para TIM de fora do estado. Está ocorrendo as seguintes situações: 1ª: quando alguém liga para esse número de uma cidade a 50km de distância dentro do mesmo estado, vem uma voz do além dizendo "esse número de telefone não existe". 2ª: ligações interurbanas para fora do estado só completam para a própria TIM; para outra operadora fica apenas buscando conexão, aí vem aquela voz do além dizendo "sua ligação está sendo encaminhada para caixa de mensagem.


Realmente. Celular rural é para aquelas localidades em que não há outra opção. Quanto a esses problemas de ligação pode ser algumas coisas. Pode ser a própria operadora (Tim é lixo) mas no sul por exemplo foi a operadora definida pela Anatel para a expansão rural. Tem localidade que fica até 15 dias sem sinal.

Pode ser a interface. ITC4000 da Intelbras é lixo.... trava, não completa ligação, de difícil programação, além de ser um dinossauro que só funciona em GSM... ou seja, se pegar uma área de expansão rural que é obrigatório ser em 3G (CDMA) ela simplesmente é inútil... uma interface peso de papel ou escora de porta. Interface Daruma já foi boa....

Eu recomendo a interface 3G da JFA... muito boa para ambiente rural e funciona até 500mts de FE80. E se não for necessário ser 3G a JFA tem modelo GSM barata e que funciona muito bem também.

Essa "interfaces" que na verdade são roteadores 3G (Dlink, ZTE, Huawei, etc) com saída para telefone só funcionam bem quando o sinal está quase dentro de casa... aí já quase compensa investir em um repetidor.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chicao48

> Realmente. Celular rural é para aquelas localidades em que não há outra opção. Quanto a esses problemas de ligação pode ser algumas coisas. Pode ser a própria operadora (Tim é lixo) mas no sul por exemplo foi a operadora definida pela Anatel para a expansão rural. Tem localidade que fica até 15 dias sem sinal.
> 
> Pode ser a interface. ITC4000 da Intelbras é lixo.... trava, não completa ligação, de difícil programação, além de ser um dinossauro que só funciona em GSM... ou seja, se pegar uma área de expansão rural que é obrigatório ser em 3G (CDMA) ela simplesmente é inútil... uma interface peso de papel ou escora de porta. Interface Daruma já foi boa....
> 
> Eu recomendo a interface 3G da JFA... muito boa para ambiente rural e funciona até 500mts de FE80. E se não for necessário ser 3G a JFA tem modelo GSM barata e que funciona muito bem também.
> 
> Essa "interfaces" que na verdade são roteadores 3G (Dlink, ZTE, Huawei, etc) com saída para telefone só funcionam bem quando o sinal está quase dentro de casa... aí já quase compensa investir em um repetidor.
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


A minha é JFA SMART CELL PLUS; é a única que funciona com menos problemas. Aqui a maioria usam INTELBRAS que é uma marca sinônimo de dor de cabeça. Quando eu fui comprar o vendedor me indicou a JFA, pois, ele deixou de vender INTELBRAS, porque estava tendo enxurrada de reclamações de clientes a respeito dessa marca.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, quanto ao não completar ou receber, resolvi o problema ligando para TIM, mas num dado momento a operadora me informou que deveria levar o " chip" para assistência técnica da empresa, que no caso são quase 600 km. Eu simplesmente disse: troco de operadora, que é mais fácil kkkkkk em 15 minutos estava resolvido o problema.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, quanto ao não completar ou receber, resolvi o problema ligando para TIM, mas num dado momento a operadora me informou que deveria levar o " chip" para assistência técnica da empresa, que no caso são quase 600 km. Eu simplesmente disse: troco de operadora, que é mais fácil kkkkkk em 15 minutos estava resolvido o problema.


Olá amigo!

Obrigado pela dica, kkkkkk!!!

----------


## chicao48

Ehhh, amigos! 

A Tim depois de quase 2 anos sem operar na frequência de 900mhz e passando a operar apenas em 1800mhz, e ter deixado parte população da zona rural sem comunicação durante todo esse tempo, pois, as antenas de 1800mhz não conseguiam captar o sinal; presenteou essa população neste fim de ano com a volta da transmissão em 900mhz, e aquelas antenas yagis que estavam apenas enfeitando as casas, voltaram a ter utilidade de novo. Eu fico com a minha triband de grade de 1800, 1900 e 2100mhz mesmo; porque enquanto as yagis de 900mhz estão oscilando entre 1 a 2 barrinhas de sinal, a minha está indicando 3 barrinhas firme de sinal em 1800mhz.

----------


## sphreak

> Ehhh, amigos! 
> 
> A Tim depois de quase 2 anos sem operar na frequência de 900mhz e passando a operar apenas em 1800mhz, e ter deixado parte população da zona rural sem comunicação durante todo esse tempo, pois, as antenas de 1800mhz não conseguiam captar o sinal; presenteou essa população neste fim de ano com a volta da transmissão em 900mhz, e aquelas antenas yagis que estavam apenas enfeitando as casas, voltaram a ter utilidade de novo. Eu fico com a minha triband de grade de 1800, 1900 e 2100mhz mesmo; porque enquanto as yagis de 900mhz estão oscilando entre 1 a 2 barrinhas de sinal, a minha está indicando 3 barrinhas firme de sinal em 1800mhz.


Deu uma olhada se realmente é 900mhz GSM??? A Tim tem expandido massivo 850mhz CDMA. De repente é isso a oscilação nas yagis de 900mhz

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chicao48

> Deu uma olhada se realmente é 900mhz GSM??? A Tim tem expandido massivo 850mhz CDMA. De repente é isso a oscilação nas yagis de 900mhz
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Irei dá uma averiguada.

Obrigado!!

----------


## bulu1

Como sei quantos DBM é ideal para 3G, acima de 100?

----------


## sphreak

Cuidado com valores ai amigo.. 100dbm é 10milhões de watts...

Se você se refere a -100dBm a resposta é sim! Algo maior na casa dos -85dBm já gera uma navegação aceitável. Se conseguir valores maiores, tipo -75dBm, -70dBm seria ótimo

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## bulu1

Fica em Juquitiba, não sei a frequencia por la. Utilizo o 3G para visualizar imagens do CFTV.

Temos uma antena de 20 DBI, mas n me recordo a frequencia. qual vc indica eu colocar?

----------


## sphreak

A que tem maior ganho são as de 20dBi da Aquário. Ou 17dBi se for frequência alta...

Para verificar a frequência, pegue um smartphone Samsung com chip da mesma operadora (não serve de outra marca e tem que ser smartphone) vá até o lado da antena e veja se tem sinal.... e disque *#0011# Vai aparecer uma tela preta. Tire uma print dessa tela e poste aqui que eu converto a frequência. 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chicao48

> A que tem maior ganho são as de 20dBi da Aquário. Ou 17dBi se for frequência alta...
> 
> Para verificar a frequência, pegue um smartphone Samsung com chip da mesma operadora (não serve de outra marca e tem que ser smartphone) vá até o lado da antena e veja se tem sinal.... e disque *#0011# Vai aparecer uma tela preta. Tire uma print dessa tela e poste aqui que eu converto a frequência. 
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Olá amigo!

Sabe-se que a frequência de 2100mhz é para 3g, porém, existe cidades que não existe essa frequência, como por exemplo aqui, que é apenas 900/1800mhz. Então a 3g é transmitida em 900/1800mhz?

----------


## sphreak

Depende da operadora. Se for TIM ou CLARO o 3G pode ser em 850mhz também. 
Algumas operadoras como a Claro tem alguns pontos de operação em 1900mhz (cidades teste)

Geralmente 3G em 850mhz é destinado a áreas rurais da expansão recente determinada pela Anatel.

Estado de São Paulo ficou a cargo da Claro a expansão em 850mhz para os setores rurais. Entretanto a TIM tem feito um investimento grande em novas ERBs no corredor leste dos estados do sul e alguma expansão urbana no 4G no corredor leste de São Paulo, o que obrigaria a expansão do 3G em 2100mhz, tendo em vista que o LTE (4G) é dependente das redes CDMA (3G) para comunicação de voz.

Então a regra básica é assim: 3G urbano em 2100mhz e 3G rural em 850mhz.

Expansão rural obrigatória das redes de celular e internet em 3G (WCDMA 850MHZ)

TIM : Paraná, Santa Catarina, Minas Gerais, Nordeste
VIVO: Sudeste, Centro Oeste e Rio Grande do Sul
CLARO: Sudeste e Amazônia legal

As expansões que estão no cronograma são da TIM e da CLARO somente. 
A OI não comprou lotes 3G em 850mhz, portanto está fora da obrigatoriedade de implantação de ERBs rurais... (por isso chamou a atenção da Lava Jato a torre montada em Atibaia... )




Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo!
> 
> Sabe-se que a frequência de 2100mhz é para 3g, porém, existe cidades que não existe essa frequência, como por exemplo aqui, que é apenas 900/1800mhz. Então a 3g é transmitida em 900/1800mhz?


Um complemento para responder a sua pergunta de não existir outra faixa fora 900/1800 na sua cidade...
Não existe 3G no Brasil fora da faixa 850/2100mhz... Muitas vezes é consultado no cadastro da Anatel e lá não consta operação fora dessa faixa GSM (900/1800) principalmente se for da TIM, que não tem o hábito de manter o cadastro atualizado. Agora se seu smartphone estiver aparecendo junto as barras de sinal: 3G, H ou H+... com certeza ele está registrado em uma rede 3G WCDMA 850mhz ou 2100mhz...

Se seu smartphone for Samsung disque *#0011# tire uma print e poste aqui que eu converto a frequência exata que seu telefone tá pegando da torre! 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## bulu1

Vou ao lado da antena "rural" ou da antena (ERB)?

----------


## sphreak

> Vou ao lado da antena "rural" ou da antena (ERB)?


Ao lado da antena rural... se você for ao lado da ERB seu celular pode estar registrado em uma rede não disponível no local da sua instalação!

----------


## bulu1

Conforme analisei, no site de 850mhz, estou certo?

Como saber se a antena q tenho aqui é 850?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## bulu1

Fiz certo?

Agora é saber se a Atená q tenho aqui é 850mhz, tem como saber?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## sphreak

> Fiz certo?
> 
> Agora é saber se a Atená q tenho aqui é 850mhz, tem como saber?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


 Assim mesmo!!
Quanto a antena, se for da Aquario ela geralmente tem uma etiqueta... Os modelos de 850mhz são: CF814, CF817 , CF820 
São Yagi desse modelo:


Se não tiver etiqueta só medindo o dipolo.

----------


## rubem

E bem isso que falei uns posts antes: O dipolo das vendidas como 850 e 900MHz é igual em vários modelos.

Tá, talvez o elemento ressonante tenha uma diferença de meio milimetro, mas os elementos diretores na frente eu comecei medindo e eram 100% iguais em modelo 850 e 900MHz (814 e 914 da Aquário), nem medi tudo mas no paquimetro plástico o começo era tudo igual.

Aqui pessoal nas fazendas não aprende isso direito, a gente instala antena 850MHz porque ele diz que quer usar a Vivo, mas chega lá meses depois e ele está usando operadora 900MHz sem problemas, dependendo da posição dá o mesmo nível de sinal em operadora 850 ou 900MHz.

Até porque a faixa de 850MHz na real tem faixa de up e down se não me engano de 824 a 836MHz, e a outra de 860 a 880MHz. E a faixa de 900MHz oficialmente tem parte de 908 a 915MHz (Aquele buraco no meio da faixa livre pra wifi 900MHz), depois pula pra mais de 928MHz até 940MHz no caso de serviço especializado (Algo tipo a Nextel, que poderia existir nessa faixa no Brasil, as antenas tem que estar preparadas), e pula pra coisa tipo 942 a 960MHz, enfim, são faixas meio próximas, em apenas 100MHz numa faixa dessa o potencial é do VSWR mudar tipo de 1,6:1 pra 2:1 quando sai da faixa nominal do tamanho do elemento diretor, o que não torna a antena uma coisa tão inútil, é um VSWR meia-boca mas usando antena 2,4GHz que deve dar VSWR lá por 3:1 em 900MHz, aqui ainda conecto tranquilo a uns 20km com morro no meio (Onde sem antena nem localiza rede).

Eu suspeito que fazem o produto 95% igual pra vender pra 850, 900, 1800 e 2100MHz, talvez mude micrometros no tamanho do elemento diretor, ou tenha algum parafuso de ajuste do VSWR (Pra ter o menor VSWR na faixa que será vendido).

(Na hora de testar isso é bom ver se a operadora tem cobertura de 360° nas torres. Aqui por exemplo a Vivo tem antena cobrindo 360° da torre, a Claro tem só 3 setoriais de 90° (Cobertura de 270°) e a Tim tem só 2 setoriais, cobrindo só 180°, nas costas dessas setoriais da Tim o alcance é de 5km com visada, na frente é de 25km (Se tiver setorial cobrindo tudo, todo lado será a frente de alguma antena, mas também tem que ver que esses ângulos são a meia potência, isto é, nas laterais terá 3dBm a menos de emissão que reto na frente. Se você está reto na frente da setorial de uma operadora, e no fim do ângulo nominal de outra, terá talvez até mais de 3dBm de diferença, já que operadoras diferentes usam antenas diferentes (Multibanda, 900-2100MHz) e usam potências diferentes nos rádios. A operadora 850MHz geralmente está sozinha na banda então pode usar potência maior que as 3 operadoras que ocupam subfaixas de 900MHz, onde uma alta potência no centro do canal pode virar uma emissão espúria (Bigode) na lateral do canal, invadindo a faixa da outra operadora))

----------


## NTTURBONET

> Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida sobre o sinal que estas antenas de Celular Rural capita da torres de celular.
> 
> Por exemplo estou instalando algumas antenas em lugares que o sinal da operadora fica fraco mesmo na cidade, neste caso estou usando uma antena Celular Rural da Aquários CF2117 17 Dbi 2100mhz
> *Anexo 64893*
> 
> Os roteadores Celular 3g/4G são Huawei B310, ZTE MF253L e D-Link DWR 922b
> Roteador Celular 3G Huawei B681
> 
> Tem localidade que funciona bem o sinal usando só os Roteadores sem o uso da antena Celular externo, porém nestas mesmas localidades se eu instalo a Antena Celular externa no telhado para tentar melhor o sinal o resultado fica pior mesmo que o sinal melhore nas configurações dos roteadores.
> ...


ola vc usa como link ou revende

----------


## sphreak

> ola vc usa como link ou revende


Hã? 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## NTTURBONET

kk se vc ta usando o 4g como link em torre ou revende planos de internet 4g ou 3g 


> Hã? 
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ccbsumare

Meu Deus quantas informações legais kkkkkk

Uma coisa eu digo que o ditado popular cai bem neste caso, "Tamanho não é documento " kkk

Tenho uma Antena da Aquarios modelo CF-2117 conectado em um Roteador modelo Roteador ZTE MF253L Wifi 4g e o sinal não é lá estas coisas, Olha que já fiz todas as dicas aqui encontrada no post, mas quando estou usando o modelo de roteador como este abaixo que não tem conexão com antena externa o sinal fica bom demais da conta kkkkkk.

usando chip da Claro

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...originalnf-_JM

usando chip da Vivo parece que estou usando internet cabeada de tão rápido fica a conexão e as Torres das operadoras tanto Claro e Vivo ficam praticamento nos mesmos locais dividida por uma Avenida, a distancia da minha casa para as Torres uns 4 KM. 


Abraço

----------


## sphreak

> kk se vc ta usando o 4g como link em torre ou revende planos de internet 4g ou 3g


Com certeza nem um nem outro... Primeiro não faz nenhum sentido utilizar uma conexão compartilhada, que quase nunca entrega o que promete e que tem franquia de dados, como link.... Seria doideira.... 

E revender só se está se referindo a vender o chip da operadora (R$10) com o equipamento de recepção 4G

----------


## sphreak

> Meu Deus quantas informações legais kkkkkk
> 
> Uma coisa eu digo que o ditado popular cai bem neste caso, "Tamanho não é documento " kkk
> 
> Tenho uma Antena da Aquarios modelo CF-2117 conectado em um Roteador modelo Roteador ZTE MF253L Wifi 4g e o sinal não é lá estas coisas, Olha que já fiz todas as dicas aqui encontrada no post, mas quando estou usando o modelo de roteador como este abaixo que não tem conexão com antena externa o sinal fica bom demais da conta kkkkkk.
> 
> usando chip da Claro
> 
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...originalnf-_JM
> ...


Essa CF 2117 é para WCDMA (3G) em 2100mhz... Por isso o "sinal não é la essas coisas"

Se está tentando conectar em LTE (4G), as antenas indicadas são as CF 2614 e CF 2620, pois o 4G é transmitido em 2600mhz.

O que ocorre quando você usa somente o minimodem é que a antena interna dele propaga melhor 2600mhz (pois foi cortada pra isso) do que a CF 2117 que foi cortada pra uma frequência nada a ver com 4G. Se você desconectar essa CF2117 e colocar a omni original desse ZTE é capaz que o sinal fique melhor... Pois além de ser própria para 2600mhz, não vai ter perda de cabos, etc

----------


## bulu1

> Assim mesmo!!
> Quanto a antena, se for da Aquario ela geralmente tem uma etiqueta... Os modelos de 850mhz são: CF814, CF817 , CF820 
> São Yagi desse modelo:
> Anexo 66198
> 
> Se não tiver etiqueta só medindo o dipolo.




Não tem etiqueta.

Da p melhorar o sinal?



Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## sphreak

> Não tem etiqueta.
> 
> Da p melhorar o sinal?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Se tem sinal sempre da pra melhorar até um certo ponto. 
Agora esse sinal aí ta muito ruim... -105dBm dá só pra chamada de emergência. 

O que vi aí pela posição dos diretores, essa antena me parece ser de 900mhz. 

Pra melhorar esse sinal aí o primeiro passo é realinhar a antena. Em bandas baixas como 850mhz o melhor sinal nem sempre vem direto da ERB, assim como o melhor sinal nem sempre é utilizável devido a falta de retorno.
Então realinhar a antena procurando a posição de melhor sinal é o primeiro passo, mesmo que a antena não esteja apontada diretamente pra torre.

Segundo passo é revisar o cabo de descida. Se os conectores estão bem vedados com fita de autofusão e se não houve infiltração previa. Se houve é mecessário substituir esses componentes. 
Verifique se o cabo não é muito longo. Cabo RG58 (fino) é para até 10mts. Acima disso é aconselhável usar cabo RGC213 devido as perdas.

Existem opções em locais onde o sinal é demasiado fraco em que se utiliza parabolas de tela de 1,50mts (parabolica telada com feed em 850mhz).

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## bulu1

O q seria realinhar a antena? Ajustar a ponta p cima ou p baixo ou mudar a direção dela?

O cabo n está c fita autofusao e o modelo verei qual é?

Consegue me passar uns foto da antena? Assim vou na Santa Efigênia orçar 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## sphreak

Realinhar é conectar ela direto em um telefone, smartphone, modem e posicionar ela na direção de melhor sinal. Tanto em azimute (planisferio de 360 graus) quanto para cima ou para baixo. Tentar subir esse sinal de -105dBm para algo no minimo a -85dBm... Se pudesse chegar a -79dBm seria ótimo... 

Quanto a conexão entre cabo e antena, se não estiver vedada ele infiltra água, oxida sendo necessário substituir o cabo e/ou conector.

Quanto ao modelo para 850mhz é a CF 820 da Aquario. Ela pode parecer virtualmente igual ao modelo de 900mhz. Entretanto para olhos mais atentos... o primeiro diretor após o dipolo é quase colado: 


Enquanto no modelo CF920 para 900mhz o primeiro diretor tem um espaço a partir do dipolo



Se sua rede aí é em 850mhz, a antena correta é a CF 820.

Verifique a necessidade de substituição do cabo, bem como o comprimento e modelo. Se você usa um adaptador para conectar a antena ao seu modem o modelo do cabo é um RGC58 TNC x N.



Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viniciusbin

Bom dia
Eu li todas as respostas, mas sou bem leigo nesse assunto.
Vou explicar minha situação, pra ver se alguem pode me ajudar.
Tenho uma chacara na área rural de Ribeirao Preto (https://www.google.com.br/maps/place...!4d-47.6808781)

Na entrada do condominio, que é uns 300 metros da minha, pega 3G normal, ja testei, mas dentro da chacara não, entao comprei um kit rural de uma empresa aqui de Ribeirao.
Instalaram essa antena da Aquario que foi citada acima, e um modem roteador da ZTE. 
Quando instalaram, o sinal ficou em apenas 1 pontinho, e o sinal em -84 db se nao me engano.
A internet ficou legal, pegou 3 - 4 mb de velocidade, que está otimo pra mim, mas o modem roteador é muito ruim, o wifi dele nao pega 5 metros de distancia.
Entao resolvi fazer um teste com outro modem roteador que eu tenho, o DWR - 922B, da Escuro, pois o Wifi dele é melhor. A luz de sinal varia entre vermelho e laranja, e o 2G/3G sempre piscando.
Beleza, ele pega certinho e tal, só que ele tem um problema, se a conexao fica "inativa", sem ninguem fazer nada, ela simplesmente nao volta. A luz de 2G/3G pisca, mas a internet some, dai eu tenho que reiniciar o aparelho.
Alguem tem alguma ideia do porque isso acontece e se tem soluçao ?
Se nao tiver, vou ter que voltar a instalaçao do ZTE, e colocar um roteador nele.

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia
> Eu li todas as respostas, mas sou bem leigo nesse assunto.
> Vou explicar minha situação, pra ver se alguem pode me ajudar.
> Tenho uma chacara na área rural de Ribeirao Preto (https://www.google.com.br/maps/place...!4d-47.6808781)
> 
> Na entrada do condominio, que é uns 300 metros da minha, pega 3G normal, ja testei, mas dentro da chacara não, entao comprei um kit rural de uma empresa aqui de Ribeirao.
> Instalaram essa antena da Aquario que foi citada acima, e um modem roteador da ZTE. 
> Quando instalaram, o sinal ficou em apenas 1 pontinho, e o sinal em -84 db se nao me engano.
> A internet ficou legal, pegou 3 - 4 mb de velocidade, que está otimo pra mim, mas o modem roteador é muito ruim, o wifi dele nao pega 5 metros de distancia.
> ...


A conexão esta sob demanda. Configure pra sempre ativa.

----------


## viniciusbin

Obrigado pela orientaçao caro sphreak.
Como eu disse, sou bem leigo mesmo nessa parte.
Essa configuraçao eu faço no modem roteador?
Ou tenho que entrar em contato com a operadora do meu chip ?

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado pela orientaçao caro sphreak.
> Como eu disse, sou bem leigo mesmo nessa parte.
> Essa configuraçao eu faço no modem roteador?
> Ou tenho que entrar em contato com a operadora do meu chip ?


Direto no modem

----------


## NTTURBONET

so queria intender no que vc esta usando curiosidade,, e a questao do limite de dados eu tenho um chip aki 4g que da de 10 a 15 de down e 5 a 8 de up sem limites pode usar a vontade ... por isso a pergunta,, mais e mais curiosidades mesmo

----------


## sphreak

> Os roteadores Celular 3g/4G são Huawei B310, ZTE MF253L e D-Link DWR 922b
> Roteador Celular 3G Huawei B681
> 
> T


Amigo... esse roteador DWR 922 da Dlink funciona bem como interface de telefonia?

Pergunto porque as interfaces CDMA (3G) que tenho utilizado estão com preços proibitivos no mercado e estou pensando em substituir por algum modelo como esse!

Grato!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em dois modelos que testei da D-Link(não sei dizer qual), não funcionou na telefonia e quem as comprou me relataram que se estiver usando a internet, e o telefone tocar ou precisar de fazer uma ligação, cai a internet; o mesmo acontece com ZTE se o sinal estiver ruim e os da Huawei mantém o enlace.
Os modelos da ZTE que testei, não precisa configurar o aparelho caso necessite usar antena externa. Os da Huawei precisa entrar no firmiware para isso e ambos podem enviar mensagens de texto ou receber, basta selecionar o endereço na barra de favoritos que pode ser no PC, tablet, note, celular...

----------


## sphreak

> Em dois modelos que testei da D-Link(não sei dizer qual), não funcionou na telefonia e quem as comprou me relataram que se estiver usando a internet, e o telefone tocar ou precisar de fazer uma ligação, cai a internet; o mesmo acontece com ZTE se o sinal estiver ruim e os da Huawei mantém o enlace.
> Os modelos da ZTE que testei, não precisa configurar o aparelho caso necessite usar antena externa. Os da Huawei precisa entrar no firmiware para isso e ambos podem enviar mensagens de texto ou receber, basta selecionar o endereço na barra de favoritos que pode ser no PC, tablet, note, celular...


Valeu amigo. Voud pesquisar essas Huawei. Meu interesse é pra terminal de telefonia mesmo (ja que internet eu forneço a minha). 
Eu estou usando Pinaculo, Identech ou JFA... Mas o preço passou de R$600 e esses modelos como DWR922, Huawei e ZTE acha fácil na casa dos R$250,00.

Como não são pra internet queria ver se alguem ja usou em ambiente rural ou ligado a Pabx

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ontem por coincidência testei um modelo da D-Link num sítio a 9 km de linha reta e o sinal não é visual. Achei que tem pouca sensibilidade, mas estabilidade de conexão é boa( -98dBm a -102dBm) contra ( -90dBm a -95dBm) dos outros fabricantes e o wireless tem alcance superior das fabricantes chinesas. Testei o canal do you tube por 10 minutos sem travamento.
Um grande defeito, que parece o MotoG, demora muito para iniciar o sistema. O instalador achou que tinha defeito por que ele liga acendendo as luzes e apaga tudo, aí sim começa a iniciar o sistema; não cronometrei, mas acho que passa dos 2 minutos.

----------


## lcesargc

algum modelo desse posso usar com central de alarme?? ou telefone sem fio ligados nele? alguém já testou???

----------


## sphreak

> algum modelo desse posso usar com central de alarme?? ou telefone sem fio ligados nele? alguém já testou???


Depende amigo. Qual a intenção? Você quer usar como discador do alarme? 
Especifique melhor porque existem muitas soluções dependendo do tipo de aplicação.

----------


## lcesargc

sim vou usar a discadora do alarme pra disca um numero nesse moldem 3g. e colocar também uma extensão num telefone sem fio pra usar.Gostaria de saber se e possivel.
usaria como uma linha fixa entendeu?? a duvida e se funciona ou nao com aparelhos de telefone fixo sem fio.
obrigado

----------


## brubruno

> so queria intender no que vc esta usando curiosidade,, e a questao do limite de dados eu tenho um chip aki 4g que da de 10 a 15 de down e 5 a 8 de up sem limites pode usar a vontade ... por isso a pergunta,, mais e mais curiosidades mesmo


Como você conseguiu um chip sem limite??

Eu utilizo um box conectado no 3g da vivo aqui no sítio, tenho esperança que o novo LTE 700mhz chegue aki no sítio ( a 12Km) pra trocar de operadora, pq a vivo é a mais cara de todas...

----------


## sphreak

> sim vou usar a discadora do alarme pra disca um numero nesse moldem 3g. e colocar também uma extensão num telefone sem fio pra usar.Gostaria de saber se e possivel.
> usaria como uma linha fixa entendeu?? a duvida e se funciona ou nao com aparelhos de telefone fixo sem fio.
> obrigado


Eu utilizo esses cara aqui:

ZTE MF253L 



Ele funciona como telefone fixo e roteador 3G/4G. Dá pra você plugar um telefone comum nele (sem fio, fixo, etc) e utilizar ligado ao discador do alarme. Dá pra por até uns 150mts de linha nele. Compra no ML por uns R$ 250,00. Vem da Vivo ou da Claro, mas geralmente é desbloqueada.


Ou uma interface JFA 3G (existe a GSM também mas não é boa, confira na compra se é a 3G)
Essa interface é boa pra caramba. Dá pra por até 800mts de linha nela. Eu uso muito na área rural onde o sinal fica longe. Instalo em uma caixa hermética e faço uma extensão com cabo FE80. Show de bola! Compra também no ML, mas essa como é mais robusta tá na faixa de R$550,00

Interface JFA 3G

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Para ligar o alarme, conforme o fabricante e/ou modelo pode ser complicado por que ao discar o último número precisa esperar até 10 segundos para iniciar a discagem( send, ligar, seguir etc); que é um complicador para maquininhas de cartão. Para discagem manual, no último número aguarde 2 segundos e aperte a tecla #.
Pode usar o telefone sem fio, com bina, sem bina, PABX, KS numa linha de até 200 metros seguindo normas reguladoras de telecom e energia; isto é como se fosse uma via pública, só que dentro de uma propriedade.

----------


## lcesargc

> Eu utilizo esses cara aqui:
> 
> ZTE MF253L 
> 
> 
> 
> Ele funciona como telefone fixo e roteador 3G/4G. Dá pra você plugar um telefone comum nele (sem fio, fixo, etc) e utilizar ligado ao discador do alarme. Dá pra por até uns 150mts de linha nele. Compra no ML por uns R$ 250,00. Vem da Vivo ou da Claro, mas geralmente é desbloqueada.
> 
> 
> ...


obrigado pela dica.

vou comprar um pra testar. realmente ele e mais barato que qualquer interface. 

outra pergunta. a sensibilidade dele e boa com a antena original?digo comparado a um celular normal.

obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## lcesargc

aproveitando o topico, alguem ja usou repetidor de sinal celular com duas antenas de alto ganho. como no desenho? teria que ver o problema da realimentaçao ou loop. talvez usando um escudo na que vai ser apontada pro cliente. alguem teve sucesso em algum caso parecido??

----------


## sphreak

> aproveitando o topico, alguem ja usou repetidor de sinal celular com duas antenas de alto ganho. como no desenho? teria que ver o problema da realimentaçao ou loop. talvez usando um escudo na que vai ser apontada pro cliente. alguem teve sucesso em algum caso parecido??


Ja pra te adiantar: Não funciona direito. Realimenta e dá dor de cabeça. Para uma isolação boa a antena receptora tem de ficar 10mts acima do repetidor/antena doadora e a antena doadora 10mts de distância do repetidor/antena receptora (distâncias mínimas). A isolação em altura é mais efetiva que em distância horizontal. Uma antena nunca deve apontar por cima da outra.
Caso bole um shield metálico, faça maior que o elemento refletor da Yagi. E posicione atrás dele.

Quanto maior o ganho do repetidor, maior a isolação necessária.

----------


## sphreak

> aproveitando o topico, alguem ja usou repetidor de sinal celular com duas antenas de alto ganho. como no desenho? teria que ver o problema da realimentaçao ou loop. talvez usando um escudo na que vai ser apontada pro cliente. alguem teve sucesso em algum caso parecido??


Regra geral de isolação de repetidores de celular.
Lembrando que são no mínimo 10mts verticais e não horizontais.

----------


## chicao48

> Depende amigo. Qual a intenção? Você quer usar como discador do alarme? 
> Especifique melhor porque existem muitas soluções dependendo do tipo de aplicação.


Olá amigo! 

O ano passado, tentei usar o roteador ZTE mf253L como interface de celular para usar apenas telefone a 20km em linha reta da torre da TIM, na frequência de 1800mhz, só que quando ligado na antena rural externa não dá sinal algum; só dá sinal na cidade com a antena interna, com isso, foi preciso eu comprar uma interface JFA que está funcionando perfeitamente até agora.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! 
> 
> O ano passado, tentei usar o roteador ZTE mf253L como interface de celular para usar apenas telefone a 20km em linha reta da torre da TIM, na frequência de 1800mhz, só que quando ligado na antena rural externa não dá sinal algum; só dá sinal na cidade com a antena interna, com isso, foi preciso eu comprar uma interface JFA que está funcionando perfeitamente até agora.


Isso é porque essr ZTE tem potência limitada a 200mW, já a interface JFA pode chegar a incríveis 2Watts, sendo realmente mais indicada para grandes distâncias rurais. Essas interfaces ZTE, DLink só reconhecem o sinal após a conexão com a ERB... Por isso a potência de retorno/conexão de retorno influenciam.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alguns modelos para usar antena externa precisa entrar no firmiware( como se fosse nos roteadores) e entrar no ícone "antena" e selecionar interna ou externa.

----------


## chicao48

> Alguns modelos para usar antena externa precisa entrar no firmiware( como se fosse nos roteadores) e entrar no ícone "antena" e selecionar interna ou externa.


Agora, entrando no modo de configuração do roteador, observei que existe uma configuração manual, na qual, se faz uma seleção especifica para uma única banda de frequência; não sei se isso tem algo haver ou não, pois, a frequência específica da antena em questão era de 1800mzh, pois, não pude mais testar esse tipo de situação.

----------


## sphreak

> Agora, entrando no modo de configuração do roteador, observei que existe uma configuração manual, na qual, se faz uma seleção especifica para uma única banda de frequência; não sei se isso tem algo haver ou não, pois, a frequência específica da antena em questão era de 1800mzh, pois, não pude mais testar esse tipo de situação.


Tem alguns equipamentos que é possível travar na frequência desejada. Agora 2G (GSM) em 1800mhz é um pouco restrito. O alcance fica em torno de 7km em torno da torre e os equipamentos na sua maioria não passam de 300mW quando operam nessa frequência. A TIM por exemplo está expandindo o 3G (CDMA) em 850mhz. Já instalei interfaces com 25Km nessa frequência. Ja fiz também em 2G 900mhz. Essas duas frequências tem um maior alcance e as interfaces que operam nessas frequências tem potências de 1Watt a 2Watts.
As antenas Yagi também tem em modelos de maior ganho em 850 e 900mhz, chegando a 20dBi, contra 17dBi dos "pirulitos" de 1800 e 2100mhz.

----------


## chicao48

> Tem alguns equipamentos que é possível travar na frequência desejada. Agora 2G (GSM) em 1800mhz é um pouco restrito. O alcance fica em torno de 7km em torno da torre e os equipamentos na sua maioria não passam de 300mW quando operam nessa frequência. A TIM por exemplo está expandindo o 3G (CDMA) em 850mhz. Já instalei interfaces com 25Km nessa frequência. Ja fiz também em 2G 900mhz. Essas duas frequências tem um maior alcance e as interfaces que operam nessas frequências tem potências de 1Watt a 2Watts.
> As antenas Yagi também tem em modelos de maior ganho em 850 e 900mhz, chegando a 20dBi, contra 17dBi dos "pirulitos" de 1800 e 2100mhz.




Olá amigo!
por que será que esta antena parabólica para celular na frequência de 1800mhz deu pior resultado, chegando depois de alguns dias a não dar sinal algum, enquanto isso, uma antena yagi e uma antena de grade na mesma frequência está dando 3 barrinhas de sinal?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo!
> por que será que esta antena parabólica para celular na frequência de 1800mhz deu pior resultado, chegando depois de alguns dias a não dar sinal algum, enquanto isso, uma antena yagi e uma antena de grade na mesma frequência está dando 3 barrinhas de sinal?


Porque isso aí é gambiarra amigo. Essa pseudo "parabolica" é um hibrido esquisito de parabolica de tela com um feeder feito com uma yagi da pior qualidade. Essas parabolas são boas quando o alimetador é projetado para a frequência exata de operação. Se é 850mhz é 850 se é 1800lhz é 1800 e ponto. 
Outras coisas que podem influenciar é a polarização do feeder que pode estar invertida (virado) ou ele pode estar fora de foco. Esse tipo de parabola telada funciona bem quando o braço central é curvado, por isso elas tem um rendimento ótimo quando operam com feeders de 850mhz ou 900mhz. A única parabola que tem rendimento maior que os pirulitos (yagi da Aquario) enas antenas tipo grelha são essas aqui:

Parece do mesmo tamanho que as grelhas mas são monstras (o preço também)
A falta de isolação do conector (isolar com fita de fusão preferencialmente) pode gerar infiltração e oxidação, atenuando ou até mesmo interrompendo o sinal.

As melhores pra faixa de 1800mhz são as grelhas e a CF1817 da Aquario (pirulito). Parabola telada só pra frequência baixa e em distâncias enormes. Em 900mhz eu já fiz instalação com mais de 25km utilizando yagi de 20dBi (CF920 Aquario).
Em grandes distâncias eu aconselho a operar o GSM em 900mhz... O 1800mhz eu considero complicado em situaçoes maiores que 7km... Nessa distância a CF1817 vai sussegado.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu prefiro utilizar a identificação automática de banda, portanto se achar a antena log periódica que vai de 700 MHz a 2600MHz é muito melhor pois caso a operadora mude de banda não precisa trocar de antena. Seu ganho é inferior, mas como as distãncias são limitada a 15 km, conforme a topografia não fará diferença.
Alguns dos meus colegas me relataram que até 16 km funcionou perfeitamente, mas numa outra propriedade a 18 km funcionou por uns instantes e nill; acho que foi devido a geo-localização.

----------


## chicao48

> Tem alguns equipamentos que é possível travar na frequência desejada. Agora 2G (GSM) em 1800mhz é um pouco restrito. O alcance fica em torno de 7km em torno da torre e os equipamentos na sua maioria não passam de 300mW quando operam nessa frequência. A TIM por exemplo está expandindo o 3G (CDMA) em 850mhz. Já instalei interfaces com 25Km nessa frequência. Ja fiz também em 2G 900mhz. Essas duas frequências tem um maior alcance e as interfaces que operam nessas frequências tem potências de 1Watt a 2Watts.
> As antenas Yagi também tem em modelos de maior ganho em 850 e 900mhz, chegando a 20dBi, contra 17dBi dos "pirulitos" de 1800 e 2100mhz.


Olá amigo!
entrei no modo de configuração do meu roteador ZTE253l 4G, e fiz um teste de cada uma das frequências da operadora Claro em área de sinal local usando apenas a antena interna do roteador; na opção somente 2G das frequências 850/900/1800/1900mhz, só deu sinal em 1800mhz; na opção somente 3g das frequências 850/2100mhz, deu sinal em ambas. A minha pergunta é: se com antena interna de sinal local está indicando sinal em 850, 1800 e 2100mhz, então, em longa distância uma antena externa de 850, 1800 ou 2100mhz serviria para capitar o sinal?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo!
> entrei no modo de configuração do meu roteador ZTE253l 4G, e fiz um teste de cada uma das frequências da operadora Claro em área de sinal local usando apenas a antena interna do roteador; na opção somente 2G das frequências 850/900/1800/1900mhz, só deu sinal em 1800mhz; na opção somente 3g das frequências 850/2100mhz, deu sinal em ambas. A minha pergunta é: se com antena interna de sinal local está indicando sinal em 850, 1800 e 2100mhz, então, em longa distância uma antena externa de 850, 1800 ou 2100mhz serviria para capitar o sinal?


Lembre-se do seguinte: Quanto menor a frequência, melhor a propagação em distância. Então em 850Mhz é provável que os resultados sejam mais satisfatórios.
Porquê provavel? Por que só um teste de campo no local de instalação para determinar qual frequência está com melhor sinal no ponto de instalação.
E não adianta tacar uma antena quadriband e torcer pra que funcione! Tem que instalar uma antena na frequencia certa e bem dimensionada pra distância. 
Em distancias superiores a 10km pode-se até captar o sinal em 1800mhz e 2100mhz, mas se não houver uma visada 100% da torre de celular, duvido muito que o sinal recebido sirva pra muito mais que fazer ligações. 
A faixa de 1800mhz (GSM 2G) eu considero meio inútil, ja que não trasmite dados que preste nem se estiver debaixo da torre da operadora.
Tenho trabalhado muito com 3G em 850Mhz, já que é uma frequência que atende bem o quesito propagação e também opera dados em CDMA 3G.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; teoricamente sim, mas existe dois fatos:
1- As operadoras usam antenas setoriais e mesmo que fosse omni se tornaria tipo setorial por conta da estrutura metálica da torre.
2- Por serem painéis, estão apontados para uma determinada região possuindo uma região de zona morta conforme o caso.
A Tim, tinha 4 painéis sendo uma para cada canto da torre. Não sei o motivo duas destas foram retirada deixando consumidores na mão.
Acho que algumas delas estão usando duas bandas de frequências( Rx= 2100; Tx= 850); aí nem uma e nem outra antena serve; somente logperiódica( 700 a 2600) mas seu ganho é menor. Acima de 15 km ou 30 km(4G rural), é bom ter cautela para não ter relação complicada com seus clientes( recusei alguns, outro fez mas parou de funcionar).

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48; teoricamente sim, mas existe dois fatos:
> 1- As operadoras usam antenas setoriais e mesmo que fosse omni se tornaria tipo setorial por conta da estrutura metálica da torre.
> 2- Por serem painéis, estão apontados para uma determinada região possuindo uma região de zona morta conforme o caso.
> A Tim, tinha 4 painéis sendo uma para cada canto da torre. Não sei o motivo duas destas foram retirada deixando consumidores na mão.
> Acho que algumas delas estão usando duas bandas de frequências( Rx= 2100; Tx= 850); aí nem uma e nem outra antena serve; somente logperiódica( 700 a 2600) mas seu ganho é menor. Acima de 15 km ou 30 km(4G rural), é bom ter cautela para não ter relação complicada com seus clientes( recusei alguns, outro fez mas parou de funcionar).


Olá amigo!
Antenas de 700 a 2600mhz só encontro na internet no modelo de parábola.

----------


## sphreak

> chicao48; teoricamente sim, mas existe dois fatos:
> 1- As operadoras usam antenas setoriais e mesmo que fosse omni se tornaria tipo setorial por conta da estrutura metálica da torre.
> 2- Por serem painéis, estão apontados para uma determinada região possuindo uma região de zona morta conforme o caso.
> A Tim, tinha 4 painéis sendo uma para cada canto da torre. Não sei o motivo duas destas foram retirada deixando consumidores na mão.
> Acho que algumas delas estão usando duas bandas de frequências( Rx= 2100; Tx= 850); aí nem uma e nem outra antena serve; somente logperiódica( 700 a 2600) mas seu ganho é menor. Acima de 15 km ou 30 km(4G rural), é bom ter cautela para não ter relação complicada com seus clientes( recusei alguns, outro fez mas parou de funcionar).


Esses paineis que as operadoras utilizam tem uma montagem interna com antenas de 4 frequencias (850, 900, 1800, 2100 mhz) tanto que se tiver oportunidade de olhar um painel de perto verá que são 4 conectores (1 para cada radio da ERB). 
Não existe isso de fazer rx em 2100 e tx em 850! O TX e RX são feitos em canais diferentes dentro da mesma faixa, por exemplo o CDMA 3G da Tim em 850Mhz próximo a minha casa opera o downlink (TX da ERB sentido torre>terminal) no canal 4358 - 871.6Mhz e o uplink (RX da ERB sentido terminal>torre) no canal 4133 - 826.6Mhz. Como pode-se observar o TX e RX ocorrem em frequências diferentes mas nunca em faixas de operação diferentes. Isso é uma regra e padronização internacional.

Quais as faixas de operação existentes no Brasil hoje?

2G tecnologia GSM. Faixas: 850Mhz (somente a Vivo), 900mhz e 1800Mhz
3G tecnologia CDMA. Faixas: 850Mhz e 2100Mhz
4G tecnologia LTE. Faixas: 700Mhz (somente Brasília por enquanto) 
2600Mhz (resto do país) >>>> Essa faixa é dependente da existência de sinal 3G em 2100Mhz, pois ao realizar ou receber chamadas a operadora rebaixa para 3G. LTE portador de voz somente em 700Mhz por enquanto.




> Olá amigo!
> Antenas de 700 a 2600mhz só encontro na internet no modelo de parábola.


Por experiência própria, antenas que atendem uma faixa tão larga entre 700~2600Mhz não tem um desempenho bom.

Se concentre em determinar a necessidade do seu cliente (dados/voz), determinar a faixa exata de frequência que irá trabalhar no local em que instalará cada sistema.
O melhor fabricante disparado de antenas, para clientes de telefonia, é a Aquário.
www.aquario.com.br
Tem toda a linha de antenas para telefonia que qualquer instalador de terminais cliente possa querer. 

Eu trabalho há mais de 10 anos com instalação de telefonia rural e só comecei a ter sucesso e me diferenciar dos demais quando me especializei em determinar a frequência exata a ser operada. 
Enquanto eu utilizava antenas quadriband, faixa larga, parábola mutifrequência... Eu só me ferrava e era só dor de cabeça com cliente.

----------


## chicao48

> Esses paineis que as operadoras utilizam tem uma montagem interna com antenas de 4 frequencias (850, 900, 1800, 2100 mhz) tanto que se tiver oportunidade de olhar um painel de perto verá que são 4 conectores (1 para cada radio da ERB). 
> Não existe isso de fazer rx em 2100 e tx em 850! O TX e RX são feitos em canais diferentes dentro da mesma faixa, por exemplo o CDMA 3G da Tim em 850Mhz próximo a minha casa opera o downlink (TX da ERB sentido torre>terminal) no canal 4358 - 871.6Mhz e o uplink (RX da ERB sentido terminal>torre) no canal 4133 - 826.6Mhz. Como pode-se observar o TX e RX ocorrem em frequências diferentes mas nunca em faixas de operação diferentes. Isso é uma regra e padronização internacional.
> 
> Quais as faixas de operação existentes no Brasil hoje?
> 
> 2G tecnologia GSM. Faixas: 850Mhz (somente a Vivo), 900mhz e 1800Mhz
> 3G tecnologia CDMA. Faixas: 850Mhz e 2100Mhz
> 4G tecnologia LTE. Faixas: 700Mhz (somente Brasília por enquanto) 
> 2600Mhz (resto do país) >>>> Essa faixa é dependente da existência de sinal 3G em 2100Mhz, pois ao realizar ou receber chamadas a operadora rebaixa para 3G. LTE portador de voz somente em 700Mhz por enquanto.
> ...


Quanto as antenas painéis das operadoras, já vi anúncio de vendas de painéis usados sendo vendidos, e realmente é isso mesmo existe 4 conectores embaixo, um para cada frequência.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Como disse sphreak, essas antenas por possuirem uma largura de banda muito aberta o seu ganho também é menor embora a tabela diga o contrário. Se estiver chegando com -80dBm com uma antena adequada, pode chegar com -85 ou -90 até pior, mas a vantagem é que não precisaremos ficar trocando de antena cada vez que dá um piti ou resolvamos trocar de chip por outra operadora. Quero nem imaginar quando começarem a usar a faixa de 450( entre canal 13 e 14) " UHF", que é apelidado como 4G rural, ainda em algumas regiões muito utilizado por teles fixas( Oi, Telefonica etc) para as propriedades ou comunidades rurais.
A fabricante é Proeletronic " www.proeletronica.com.br", e se acha no M.L.

----------


## chicao48

> Como disse sphreak, essas antenas por possuirem uma largura de banda muito aberta o seu ganho também é menor embora a tabela diga o contrário. Se estiver chegando com -80dBm com uma antena adequada, pode chegar com -85 ou -90 até pior, mas a vantagem é que não precisaremos ficar trocando de antena cada vez que dá um piti ou resolvamos trocar de chip por outra operadora. Quero nem imaginar quando começarem a usar a faixa de 450( entre canal 13 e 14) " UHF", que é apelidado como 4G rural, ainda em algumas regiões muito utilizado por teles fixas( Oi, Telefonica etc) para as propriedades ou comunidades rurais.
> A fabricante é Proeletronic " www.proeletronica.com.br", e se acha no M.L.


Aproveitando o embalo no seu comentário a respeito de antena UHF, existe no mercado livre anúncio de antena UHF do modelo espinha de peixe, igual as usadas para recepção de tv digital sendo vendida para recepção de sinal de celular. Será que daria bom resultado?

----------


## sphreak

> Aproveitando o embalo no seu comentário a respeito de antena UHF, existe no mercado livre anúncio de antena UHF do modelo espinha de peixe, igual as usadas para recepção de tv digital sendo vendida para recepção de sinal de celular. Será que daria bom resultado?


A antena que você se refere é esta: 



Uma antena quadriband modelo CF 4000 da Aquario. Como o próprio nome ja diz ela é quadriband. Ou seja, opera nas 4 frequências básicas (850, 900, 1800 e 2100Mhz).
É uma antena que tem 12dBi de ganho e que em distâncias curtas, até uns 7km pode trabalhar a contento. Custa em torno de R$ 100.
Como expliquei antes no topico eu sou adepto e favorável a antena na frequência exata de operação. Por diversos motivos! 
O principal deles é a estabilidade de operação. Agora digamos que você vai instalar um terminal 3G em 850Mhz a 15Km da torre da operadora. Com certeza uma quadriband de 12dBi não é a antena mais indicada! Eu utilizaria uma yagi específica de 850Mhz em 17dBi ou 20dBi.
Outra é o custo! Pelos mesmos R$100 é possivel comprar uma yagi de 17dBi.

Mas se é possível operar com ela? Sim perfeitamente! 
Vai ter o mesmo ganho, estabilidade e custoXbeneficio de uma antena yagi específica da frequência? Com certeza não! Por 50 pilas compra-se uma antena yagi de 14dBi mais estável e com desempenho superior.

Minha opinião pessoal: O uso de antena quadriband é pra instalador de telefone. Pra aquele cara que chega na casa do cliente, tem um sinalzinho fraco lá fora da casa e o cara taca uma antena dessas apontada na direção da ERB e torce pra "pegar" sinal. 
Agora fazer uma instalação profissional, identificando a frequência correta, dimensionando o ganho da antena conforme o sinal recebido e direcionando corretamente a antena para posição de melhor desempenho é outra história.

.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu trabalho há mais de 30 anos (1984), e nessa época era usado rádios em ondas curtas mas modulado em SSB( 2182 KHz até 21000 KHz que era operado pela marinha ou centrais locais. As forças armadas( ministério da defesa) ainda usa essas faixas pra emergências e obrigatório em aeronaves e embarcações fluviais e marítimas e até mesmo em estações e veículos terrestres mesmo civis conforme o caso( científica).
Construir uma antena, requer cáculos e mais cálculos, não é somente usar a velocidade da luz e dividir pela frequência. " coeficiente dielétrico, coeficiente angular, velocidade angular do cabo, material a ser usado do irradiante, diâmetro etc"; Maioria compra do primeiro fabricante, muda algumas coisa para fugirem da patente industrial e finiiii. Se for fazer uma analogia das antenas por completo acho que num HD de 2 TB, faltaria espaço, por que começaríamos na frequência do som sub-audível ( 63 Hz), até mais do que infra-vermelho( mais de 50 GHz). Frequencia de 63 Hz a 130 Hz era usado para codificar áudio dos telefones, uma empresa brasileira conseguiu fazer com que os códigos mudassem 17 das 32 combinaçoes por segundo nos anos 80 e tudo analógico; Por que antena? hoje existe a possibilidade de captar uma conversa com uns 20 metros ou mais, bastando apontar a antena.
Nossos dispositivos móveis vem equipados com antena quadri band e nos caso com 4G até 6 bandas, por isso trocamos de operador sem sentir muito o desempenho e o camarada gritava, quando era TDMA o sinal ia mais longe, claro era uma banda só, uns e outros que eram dual, mas usavam duas antenas. Alguns fabricantes de celulares usam só duas antenas; uma para bluetoph, celular e wifi e outra para gps e a-gps, olha lá se não estiver numa única antena.
Antena num corte específico tem um "Q", mas o cliente precisa ser fiel a uma operadora( 2G ou 3G), 4G já utiliza em 700 ou 2100 e até mesmo em 2600; acredito que 5G vá utilizar boa parte da faixa de gsm. Logo, logo não teremos mais a faixa de frequencia disponível, por conta dos dual ou até mesmo quadri e crescente aumento dos dispositivos. Metrópoles como São Paulo, New York, Tokyo,etc com mais de 20 milhões poderão entrar em colapso, começamos com 8ª digito, agora com 9ª e isso fará que precisemos ter antenas mais eficientes e com menos potência.
O que manda a eficiência de uma antena. No pará, precisava-se fechar um enlace em ondas curtas com São Paulo; 100 W e nada, 150 e nada, 1500 e nada. Medi o ROE estava ok, resolvi refazer tudo, troquei até o fio irradiante blz, falei até com 10 W e por conta da licença deixei com 100 W.
A maioria das vezes, antena de um fabricante não funciona num determinado cliente, mas num outro há algumas centenas de metros funciona que é uma beleza, ja aconteceu comigo com distancia de 4 metros, porém em mastros diferentes. Em 900 a Aquário é melhor, mas em 1800/1900 prefiro os da JFA. Melhor antena e melhor operadora na zona rural é a que funciona, quem mora na cidade é o que atende a espectativa, no meu caso a Claro que por ora não recebo ligação do baú, faustão, gugu, presideos e numeros sem identificação, nesse quesito a Vivo pôs filtro.
As fabricantes Idealiza, Electril, ARS, Sincall, Zirog( época dos TDMA), eram boas mas ruins em acabasmento. Electrill mandava junto uma pasta que era para que o alumínio se oxidadase, sincall e Zirog é em aço com tinta epoxi. Cheguei a conhecer mais de 20 fabricantes de antenas, muitos eram ex militares ou trabalharam nos Correios, Vasp, Varig, Tam e Dentel( ANATEL) e também Motorola. Esta houve uma época em que de 100 rádios que ocupavam corpos de segurança pelo mundo, 99 eram Motorola, quando começou a perder terreno, o primeiro celular do mundo foi Motorola, hoje Lenovo mas patente é do google. Já vi antenas fabricadas pela Motorola, material, qualidade, acabamento... acho que se fosse hoje daria para comprar no mínimo umas 5 antenas da Aquario pelo menos, antenas da Harris custam muito mais caros e aqui no Brasil só para microondas( ODU/IDU), transmissores de alta potencia.

Parei de trabalhar com instalação de telefonia rural, por que sigo técnicas de engenharia ou física, mecânica( ventos) e elétrica, e com o pessoal usando materiais ruins não dá. Tento preservar o nome e diploma ainda que seja de técnico que aqui não vale para nada, só para processo criminal. Se cair um raio, alguém tomar um choque serei criminalmente responsabilizado, não posso alegar desconhecimento. É o mesmo que tomou umas, se considera em condições de dirigir, atropela um, é criminalmente responsabilizado; está cursando direito, medicina, enfermagem, farmácia pode dar adeus ao sonhado diploma.
Com isso,por filtrar, situação econômica piorou e cada vez mais no fundo do poço( situação do país ajuda), mas consertar o aparelho o faço, e nada do nosso meio é às escondidas. aviso o cliente, garantia só se sua rede for boa( 99%) sabe que não é. Serviços que eu fiz ou reformei ficou por 3 anos pelo menos sem queimar um único fusível ligados 24 horas por dia, chovendo ou não

----------


## chicao48

> A antena que você se refere é esta: 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma antena quadriband modelo CF 4000 da Aquario. Como o próprio nome ja diz ela é quadriband. Ou seja, opera nas 4 frequências básicas (850, 900, 1800 e 2100Mhz).
> É uma antena que tem 12dBi de ganho e que em distâncias curtas, até uns 7km pode trabalhar a contento. Custa em torno de R$ 100.
> Como expliquei antes no topico eu sou adepto e favorável a antena na frequência exata de operação. Por diversos motivos! 
> O principal deles é a estabilidade de operação. Agora digamos que você vai instalar um terminal 3G em 850Mhz a 15Km da torre da operadora. Com certeza uma quadriband de 12dBi não é a antena mais indicada! Eu utilizaria uma yagi específica de 850Mhz em 17dBi ou 20dBi.
> Outra é o custo! Pelos mesmos R$100 é possivel comprar uma yagi de 17dBi.
> ...


 https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...mhz-17-dbi-_JM

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se for igual aqui:
Vivo; gsm/2G: 900 MHz
3G: nil mas previsto 850 MHz

Tim: gsm: 1800 MHz
3G: 850 MHZ/1900MHz

Oi: gsm: 1800 MHz
3G: 1800/1900 MHz

Claro: gsm:1800 MHz
3G: 1900/2100MHz
4G: 2100/2600 MHz, estudando a possibilidade de 700 MHz

Como ninguém quer mais fidelidade com a operadora, correr atras de uma antena específica, fica difícil para nós, principalmente por que a Tim tem um plano específico para whatsapp, a Oi escolhe como quer usar seus créditos e a Claro tem whatsapp e facebook grátis desde que não abra vídeos por que aí já é um arquivo. Todas tem uma franquia em minutos para outras operadoras, e ilimitado na mesma operadora semanal R$10,00 ou plano controle que sai um pouco mais em conta; além de oferecem conta on-line ou débito automático maior franquia em internet ou desconto em conta, no meu caso R$ 10,00, em torno de 7% e pago R$ 0,30 para imprimir, tenho uns R$ 7,00 de lucro com todo sistema operacional.
As frequências em UHF( 470 a 806 MHz, até os anos 80 era de 896 MHz)) para as antenas de TV, não dariam certo por que a impedância é em 75 ohm e no caso precisaria ser de 50 ohm.

----------


## sphreak

> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...mhz-17-dbi-_JM


Isso aí é lixo... Dor de cabeça certa. Ja vi algumas dessas e são projetos de antenas de UHF transformadas pra conectar em equipamento de telefonia. 

Antenas de 700Mhz por enquanto estão escassas no mercado pela utilização ser restrita a Brasília... O resto do país a faixa de 700mhz ainda está na TV analógica ou está inutilizada (São Paulo por exemplo). Qualquer coisa que ache por aí nessa faixa é adaptação ou fabricação caseira. 
Quanto as outras faixas compreendidas ai dentro da promessa dessa antena (700~900Mhz) são as faixas do 3G em 850Mhz e do 2G em 900Mhz, que são atendidas com qualidade incomparável pela CF 4000 quadriband da Aquario ou ainda pelas CF817 (850Mhz) ou CF917 (900Mhz). Acha fácil no ML por R$90.

Eu não arriscaria

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, essa antena é para TV, e nem parece ser aquela logperiódica. Não conheço cabo coaxial de 50 ohm branco, a menos que seja RFC que é bem fino usado para intercoxão de módulos na estação da torre. Os rádios novos não precisam mais disso, ou quase nem usam.
Aqui ainda temos o canal 58( 740 a 746), que ainda pode atrasar a vinda dessa faixa por aqui, apesar da ANATEL ter mandado desligar, mas existe um prazo de carência e nessa lentidão já chegou o 5G kkkkkk, onde talvez antes de 2020 querem operar testes operacionais em algumas cidades pelo mundo, acredito que será pela primeira vez algo como globalizado.

----------


## chicao48

> Isso aí é lixo... Dor de cabeça certa. Ja vi algumas dessas e são projetos de antenas de UHF transformadas pra conectar em equipamento de telefonia. 
> 
> Antenas de 700Mhz por enquanto estão escassas no mercado pela utilização ser restrita a Brasília... O resto do país a faixa de 700mhz ainda está na TV analógica ou está inutilizada (São Paulo por exemplo). Qualquer coisa que ache por aí nessa faixa é adaptação ou fabricação caseira. 
> Quanto as outras faixas compreendidas ai dentro da promessa dessa antena (700~900Mhz) são as faixas do 3G em 850Mhz e do 2G em 900Mhz, que são atendidas com qualidade incomparável pela CF 4000 quadriband da Aquario ou ainda pelas CF817 (850Mhz) ou CF917 (900Mhz). Acha fácil no ML por R$90.
> 
> Eu não arriscaria


Se tratando de telefonia fixa rural, vi num pequeno povoado um telefone fixo público "orelhão" que só vive sem sinal, e por falta de conhecimento, eu ficava me perguntando, como poderia aquele telefone está instalado ali, já que, ali não existe cabeamento da OI para funcionar telefone. Um dia um técnico da OI estava fazendo a manutenção do mesmo, e eu perguntei a ele como era o funcionamento daquele telefone já que ali não existe cabeamento de rede, e ele me mostrou em cima de um morro, uma torre de 10 metros de altura, contendo uma grande antena espinha de peixe posicionada para a cidade, e embaixo daquela torre existe uma casinha com os equipamentos dentro, os rádios recebem o sinal via wifi da torre da OI que fica na cidade a 20km de distância em linha reta, e transmite via cabo para o "orelhão" que fica a 200 metros de distância. Moral da história: a gente nesse mundo é vivendo e aprendendo, kkkkkk!!!

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, essa antena é para TV, e nem parece ser aquela logperiódica. Não conheço cabo coaxial de 50 ohm branco, a menos que seja RFC que é bem fino usado para intercoxão de módulos na estação da torre. Os rádios novos não precisam mais disso, ou quase nem usam.
> Aqui ainda temos o canal 58( 740 a 746), que ainda pode atrasar a vinda dessa faixa por aqui, apesar da ANATEL ter mandado desligar, mas existe um prazo de carência e nessa lentidão já chegou o 5G kkkkkk, onde talvez antes de 2020 querem operar testes operacionais em algumas cidades pelo mundo, acredito que será pela primeira vez algo como globalizado.


Se eu lhe falar que existe no youtube vídeo de pessoas instalando antena de celular usando cabo RG-06 para antena parabólica, e os resultados são ótimos; você acredita? kkkkk!!!

----------


## sphreak

> Se tratando de telefonia fixa rural, vi num pequeno povoado um telefone fixo público "orelhão" que só vive sem sinal, e por falta de conhecimento, eu ficava me perguntando, como poderia aquele telefone está instalado ali, já que, ali não existe cabeamento da OI para funcionar telefone. Um dia um técnico da OI estava fazendo a manutenção do mesmo, e eu perguntei a ele como era o funcionamento daquele telefone já que ali não existe cabeamento de rede, e ele me mostrou em cima de um morro, uma torre de 10 metros de altura, contendo uma grande antena espinha de peixe posicionada para a cidade, e embaixo daquela torre existe uma casinha com os equipamentos dentro, os rádios recebem o sinal via wifi da torre da OI que fica na cidade a 20km de distância em linha reta, e transmite via cabo para o "orelhão" que fica a 200 metros de distância. Moral da história: a gente nesse mundo é vivendo e aprendendo, kkkkkk!!!


Esse tipo de instalação é padrão. Aqui no Paraná esse modelo de telefone público rural foi implantado pela extinta estatal, a TELEPAR. E funciona bem pra caramba. O defeito de perda de conexão desses telefones é esse enlace que você mencionou, ser feito com rádios analógicos. Então com certa frequência eles perdem a conectividade, sendo necessário uma manutenção periódica pra funcionar bem. 
Na verdade até a digitalização do sistema de telefonia, feito no final da década de 1990, onde a cobrança das chamadas era feito por pulso, o sistema de comunicação entre as centrais era feito dessa maneira. 




> Se eu lhe falar que existe no youtube vídeo de pessoas instalando antena de celular usando cabo RG-06 para antena parabólica, e os resultados são ótimos; você acredita? kkkkk!!!


Funcionar funciona.

Principalmente se forem cabos pequenos e só para chamadas telefônicas. Tem a vantagem (que no final não sei se é vantagem real) de baixa atenuação em comprimento.
Mas tem o problema de ROE, devido ao descasamento de impedância. Isso pode causar 2 problemas, principalmente em frequências mais altas (1800 e 2100Mhz):: Eco nas ligações e falta de conectividade ou baixa velocidade no 3G. Além de que em equipamentos que trabalhem com potência igual ou superior a 1watt (comum em terminais GSM 900 e 1800Mhz), acoplados a cabos de 75ohms longos, aquecerem a etapa de emissão de RF, diminuindo a vida útil do rádio, tendo em vista que eles foram projetados para casar a impedância em 50ohms (cabos RG58, RGE213, LMR400, etc)

A relação de preço é cerca de 40% de economia do RG6 em relação ao RG58. 
É dificil de encontrar o adaptador de F para N. (Adaptar o conector N soldando no cabo RG6 é gambiarra grossa).

----------


## rubem

Voltando pras antenas quadriband, pegar sinal pega até com clipe metálico ou prego, o negócio é qualidade, tipo VSWR!

No caso das quadriband baratas é normal ver isso aqui, VSWR bom só em 850-900MHz:


Não tem como construir uma antena barata que tenha VSWR baixo em múltiplas bandas, a antena terá a frequência de melhor trabalho numa certa faixa, apesar de ter ganho razoável numa faixa bastante larga.

(Tanto que colocar antena de grade 2,4GHz em celular 900MHz eu já coloquei MUITAS, pra quem tem sinal ruim digamos a 10km da cidade, mas aí é situação em que só de subir em cima do telhado já resolveria, a antena basicamente faz isso, pega o sinal em cima do telhado, e é capaz de ter ganho total, entre antena e cabo, de 0 a 1dBi apenas, mas por estar em cima de casa até resolve o problema. Já pra distância grande de verdade (>30km) isso não faz diferença nenhuma na capacidade de conectar, as vezes o nível de sinal até aumentar um pouquinho, mas os pacotes enviados de volta pra torre (Celular é bidirecional, só conecta na torre quando consegue receber E ENVIAR pacotes) não chegam lá por conta da VSWR bem ruim, e simplesmente não conecta na torre)

----------


## chicao48

> Voltando pras antenas quadriband, pegar sinal pega até com clipe metálico ou prego, o negócio é qualidade, tipo VSWR!
> 
> No caso das quadriband baratas é normal ver isso aqui, VSWR bom só em 850-900MHz:
> 
> 
> Não tem como construir uma antena barata que tenha VSWR baixo em múltiplas bandas, a antena terá a frequência de melhor trabalho numa certa faixa, apesar de ter ganho razoável numa faixa bastante larga.
> 
> (Tanto que colocar antena de grade 2,4GHz em celular 900MHz eu já coloquei MUITAS, pra quem tem sinal ruim digamos a 10km da cidade, mas aí é situação em que só de subir em cima do telhado já resolveria, a antena basicamente faz isso, pega o sinal em cima do telhado, e é capaz de ter ganho total, entre antena e cabo, de 0 a 1dBi apenas, mas por estar em cima de casa até resolve o problema. Já pra distância grande de verdade (>30km) isso não faz diferença nenhuma na capacidade de conectar, as vezes o nível de sinal até aumentar um pouquinho, mas os pacotes enviados de volta pra torre (Celular é bidirecional, só conecta na torre quando consegue receber E ENVIAR pacotes) não chegam lá por conta da VSWR bem ruim, e simplesmente não conecta na torre)


Depois que o provedor de internet via rádio local mudou para rede cabeada, as antenas de grade de 2.4ghz ficaram sem utilidade, então, tá explicado porque o técnico de manutenção da Tim que instala antena de celular rural na região quis ficar com uma antena dessa de um amigo, que, segundo ele dava para capitar sinal de celular com ela.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, Telefonia rural desse tipo eu entendo um pouco. Normalmente são usadas as frequencias de 45, 170, 250, 300 e 450 MHz, além da faixa de 150 que são usados para embarcações marítimas e fluviais, além do socorro internacional que mencionei aqui. A faixa de 450, ainda muito usados pelas teles que são analógicos deveriam ser substituídos por rádios trunking digital na mesma faixa de frequencia, só não se diz o canal a serem ocupados por que os equipamentos trocam de frequencia conforme a necessidade( isso ocorre nos celulares). Os rádios digitais em canais de voz, mesmo em 250, 300 ou 450 quando em PTP, podem levar"N" assinantes conversando simultaneamente. Em modo analógico até 4 assinantes, mas é muito instável; em regiões pouco habitadas é a solução mais barata ainda. Tenho linhas físicas de até 1 km e como muitos são dimensionados para telefone decádico precisa de fio FE-120 ou 160, e atualmente com fio FE-80 é o suficiente. Muitos ainda usam internet discada, mas logo serão esquecidos por conta dos satélites construídos especificamente para esse fim( dois para começar) e começando a entrar em operação.

----------


## chicao48

> Esses paineis que as operadoras utilizam tem uma montagem interna com antenas de 4 frequencias (850, 900, 1800, 2100 mhz) tanto que se tiver oportunidade de olhar um painel de perto verá que são 4 conectores (1 para cada radio da ERB). 
> Não existe isso de fazer rx em 2100 e tx em 850! O TX e RX são feitos em canais diferentes dentro da mesma faixa, por exemplo o CDMA 3G da Tim em 850Mhz próximo a minha casa opera o downlink (TX da ERB sentido torre>terminal) no canal 4358 - 871.6Mhz e o uplink (RX da ERB sentido terminal>torre) no canal 4133 - 826.6Mhz. Como pode-se observar o TX e RX ocorrem em frequências diferentes mas nunca em faixas de operação diferentes. Isso é uma regra e padronização internacional.
> 
> Quais as faixas de operação existentes no Brasil hoje?
> 
> 2G tecnologia GSM. Faixas: 850Mhz (somente a Vivo), 900mhz e 1800Mhz
> 3G tecnologia CDMA. Faixas: 850Mhz e 2100Mhz
> 4G tecnologia LTE. Faixas: 700Mhz (somente Brasília por enquanto) 
> 2600Mhz (resto do país) >>>> Essa faixa é dependente da existência de sinal 3G em 2100Mhz, pois ao realizar ou receber chamadas a operadora rebaixa para 3G. LTE portador de voz somente em 700Mhz por enquanto.
> ...


A Tim passou 1 ano operando apenas em 1800mhz aqui na região, e a antena de grade de 22dbi triband da proeletronic deu melhor resultado em relação à antena da aquario cf-1817. Quando eu fui instalar a antena de grade da proeletronic usando uma interface jfa, nessa mesma residência já tinha instalada uma cf-1817 pertencente ao dono da casa, e, como só lá se capta sinal, eu usei a interface para ligar o telefone do vizinho dele. Enquanto a cf-1817 ficava oscilando o sinal entre 2, 1 e 0 barrinhas, a proeletronic está segurando 3 barrinhas de sinal. O mais engraçado é que quando cheguei lá com essa antena de grade, as pessoas pensavam que tinha ido ligar era internet, kkkkk!!. Depois a Tim voltou a operar novamente em 900mhz, e todos os moradores que tinham a aquário cf-1817, trocaram para antena de 900mhz da aquário, enquanto isso, a antena de grade que eu instalei continua lá funcionando perfeitamente em 1800mhz.

----------


## sphreak

> A Tim passou 1 ano operando apenas em 1800mhz aqui na região, e a antena de grade de 22dbi triband da proeletronic deu melhor resultado em relação à antena da aquario cf-1817. Quando eu fui instalar a antena de grade da proeletronic usando uma interface jfa, nessa mesma residência já tinha instalada uma cf-1817 pertencente ao dono da casa, e, como só lá se capta sinal, eu usei a interface para ligar o telefone do vizinho dele. Enquanto a cf-1817 ficava oscilando o sinal entre 2, 1 e 0 barrinhas, a proeletronic está segurando 3 barrinhas de sinal. O mais engraçado é que quando cheguei lá com essa antena de grade, as pessoas pensavam que tinha ido ligar era internet, kkkkk!!. Depois a Tim voltou a operar novamente em 900mhz, e todos os moradores que tinham a aquário cf-1817, trocaram para antena de 900mhz da aquário, enquanto isso, a antena de grade que eu instalei continua lá funcionando perfeitamente em 1800mhz.


A antena de grade tem 2 detalhes importantes que te permitiram fazer isso: 

Ela usa a grade como concentrador do sinal, assim como ocorre em antenas tipo dish, offset e parábolas. Então o ganho e a superioridade frente a uma yagi ocorre primeiramente aí.
Segundo você conseguiu continuar operando em 900Mhz com um certo conforto, porque o dipolo do alimentador dessa antena de grade é projetado para 1/4 de onda em 1800Mhz. Como 1800 é um múltiplo de 900, a Tim ao mudar (ou implantar) a operaçao em 900Mhz, passou a sua antena a operar com um dipolo de 1/8 de onda. Com certeza houve perda de ganho da sua antena de grade e este com certeza foi compensado pela maior penetrabilidade da baixa frequência (900Mhz) e pela maior potência empregada nos transmissores. 

A oscilação entre 2~1 "barrinhas" quando da utilização de antena tipo yagi pode ser considerado aceitável, desde que essa oscilação não seja superior a 7~10dBm para aplicações em telefonia (o mesmo não é válido para aplicações de dados)

Agora deixa eu fazer umq pergunta. Vocé mencionou que a Tim deixou de operar em 1800Mhz e passou a operar em 900Mhz... Isso me soa estranho, pois a Tim abandonou a implantação de operações em faixas GSM há uns 4 anos. 
O que tenho visto, principalmente em cidades que possuem área rural é a Tim implantar 3G em 850Mhz e diminuir a potência dos transmissores de 1800Mhz e 2100Mhz, deixando essas frequências mais altas para os clientes mais próximos a ERB. 
A Tim tem feito isso massivamente... Pelo menos nos estados do Sul...
Será que não foi isso que ocorreu?

----------


## chicao48

> A antena de grade tem 2 detalhes importantes que te permitiram fazer isso: 
> 
> Ela usa a grade como concentrador do sinal, assim como ocorre em antenas tipo dish, offset e parábolas. Então o ganho e a superioridade frente a uma yagi ocorre primeiramente aí.
> Segundo você conseguiu continuar operando em 900Mhz com um certo conforto, porque o dipolo do alimentador dessa antena de grade é projetado para 1/4 de onda em 1800Mhz. Como 1800 é um múltiplo de 900, a Tim ao mudar (ou implantar) a operaçao em 900Mhz, passou a sua antena a operar com um dipolo de 1/8 de onda. Com certeza houve perda de ganho da sua antena de grade e este com certeza foi compensado pela maior penetrabilidade da baixa frequência (900Mhz) e pela maior potência empregada nos transmissores. 
> 
> A oscilação entre 2~1 "barrinhas" quando da utilização de antena tipo yagi pode ser considerado aceitável, desde que essa oscilação não seja superior a 7~10dBm para aplicações em telefonia (o mesmo não é válido para aplicações de dados)
> 
> Agora deixa eu fazer umq pergunta. Vocé mencionou que a Tim deixou de operar em 1800Mhz e passou a operar em 900Mhz... Isso me soa estranho, pois a Tim abandonou a implantação de operações em faixas GSM há uns 4 anos. 
> O que tenho visto, principalmente em cidades que possuem área rural é a Tim implantar 3G em 850Mhz e diminuir a potência dos transmissores de 1800Mhz e 2100Mhz, deixando essas frequências mais altas para os clientes mais próximos a ERB. 
> ...


Não, a Tim operava em 900/1800mhz, e passou 1 ano operando apenas em 1800mz deixando de operar em 900mhz, e a partir de dezembro do ano passado voltou a operar novamente em 900mhz, com isso voltando a operar em 900/1800.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, é a mesma coisa aqui. Dá a impressão que a TIM não sabe o que faz com essas frequencias; uma hora em 1800, outra em 1800 e 900, depois só em 850 e quem fica lá na propriedade rural fica sem saber se é o defeito da interface, ou da operadora. Alguns até estragam o slot do chip, conector ou adaptador SMA, TNC, N e acaba até queimando o chip que passa a ser pior, por que precisa se deslocar até 170 km para ir e outros tantos para voltar.
Fico imaginando quando começarem a usar 1900, 2100,2600 e 700. Quem mora na cidade não sente, por que os celulares já usam antena multi banda, eu recomendo quando possível a antena da proeletronic quando o sinal é razoável por conta disso.

----------


## sphreak

> chicao48, é a mesma coisa aqui. Dá a impressão que a TIM não sabe o que faz com essas frequencias; uma hora em 1800, outra em 1800 e 900, depois só em 850 e quem fica lá na propriedade rural fica sem saber se é o defeito da interface, ou da operadora. Alguns até estragam o slot do chip, conector ou adaptador SMA, TNC, N e acaba até queimando o chip que passa a ser pior, por que precisa se deslocar até 170 km para ir e outros tantos para voltar.
> Fico imaginando quando começarem a usar 1900, 2100,2600 e 700. Quem mora na cidade não sente, por que os celulares já usam antena multi banda, eu recomendo quando possível a antena da proeletronic quando o sinal é razoável por conta disso.


Nisso você tem razão @*Nilton Nakao* ! A TIM tem a pior e mais aloprada área técnica/área de engenharia que eu já vi!
Quer ver o martírio se uma torre rural desativa! 

A peregrinação começa no tele-atendimento. Vocé faz inúmeras reclamações que são encerradas como: verificação de cobertura, pedido de informação, área de sombra,etc.. 
Tá vamos pra Anatel então: Liga uma área mais especializada::::: "-Sra atendente, a torre n° 12345 da localidade XYZ está inativa!"... "-aguarde, vou estar verificando..." .... "Sr,,,, não foi possível estarmos localizando esta torre"... "- Mas Sra, é esta torre! Consta da página de cobertura de vocês e está registrada na Anatel com o código xxxxxxxx"....

Enfim que mesmo depois que se consegue que esta informação chegue até a área de engenharia dos caras, eles (pasmem) demoraram certa vez 25 dias pra descobrir uma ERB apagada! E o pior! Quando o técnico chegou na torre (área rural é fácil de ver isso), 15 minutos depois a bagaça tava ligada de novo!!! Motivo: Um disjuntor com defeito.
O cara tinha uma dúzia dentro do carro e ainda me disse que era comum a troca por isso ele tinha bastante.

Agora uma empresa desse tamanho, demorar 25 f#%$€*&king dias pra achar uma torre apagada é brincadeira!!!! Além de ser a operadora que mais tem apagões de sinal (pelo menos no Paraná é). 
Nem a Oi que tá falida o sinal não cai tanto como o da TIM. E isso que a TIM usa muita estrutura da OI (torre, energia, enlaces, etc).

Nem vou fazer muito comentário sobre as frequências, porque isso aí na TIM é zona certa!

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, é a mesma coisa aqui. Dá a impressão que a TIM não sabe o que faz com essas frequencias; uma hora em 1800, outra em 1800 e 900, depois só em 850 e quem fica lá na propriedade rural fica sem saber se é o defeito da interface, ou da operadora. Alguns até estragam o slot do chip, conector ou adaptador SMA, TNC, N e acaba até queimando o chip que passa a ser pior, por que precisa se deslocar até 170 km para ir e outros tantos para voltar.
> Fico imaginando quando começarem a usar 1900, 2100,2600 e 700. Quem mora na cidade não sente, por que os celulares já usam antena multi banda, eu recomendo quando possível a antena da proeletronic quando o sinal é razoável por conta disso.


E olha, que essa informação de que a Tim tinha voltado a operar em 900mhz foi dada pelo próprio técnico de manutenção dela, e que não podia garantir que isso seria definitivo não; caso contrário a gente nunca iria saber disso. Agora eu fico imaginando as pessoas comprando antenas de celular, baseados pelas frequências que constam no site da Anatel para cada cidade, já que entre todo aquele emaranhado de frequência divulgado ali, na verdade existe cidade que só está operando em apenas uma, kkkkkk!!

https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/...QSmodulo=18373

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, aqui nesta região de MG( nordeste) o que mais tem mais caído é a Vivo sem contar que nos furtam abusivamente( outras estão próximas) no sistema pré-pago; segue logo atrás pela Tim, mas pela bagunça fica pior do que a Vivo; Oi-fixo é uma zona daquelas, a móvel até que está razoável; Claro( o que uso como principal, depois alternativo a Vivo), por ora é a única que possui 4G( gsm/2G, 3G e 4G) mas desde sempre ela faz reset aleatoriamente e fica off por alguns segundos mas distritos com cobertura 3G da Viivo faz o mesmo, só que pode passar de um minuto mas não mais do que dois minutos.

Agora tele atendimento das TELES são uma porcaria, ainda pedem para nos dar uma nota, pela internet a Tim nos encaminha para o virtual ***** afff, pdiram nota dei 1, recomendação 3 na escala de 0 a 10. A Claro no atendimento pré-pago é pela internet ou telefone, mas infelizmente no controle e pós é só pelo telefone( nº específico), acho que deveria ter um atendimento diferenciado assim como por telefone, mas ligou forneceu o número em instantes o protocolo é enviado via SMS em seu celular, outras até dias atrás nilll( papel e caneta kkkkk).
A Tim retirou dois painéis dos quatro da torre da OI, e colocou em sua própria torre mas posicionados em sentido noroeste no mesmo da Claro que colocou em sudeste e nordeste mas possui muita zona morta dentro da sua área de cobertura por conta da frequência. Uma hora vou medir a frequência.

----------


## marcio1277

Boa noite todos!
Pessoal sou iniciante na área em montagem de internet 3g rural...e o equipamento que estou utilizando é link 3g da eslys devem ter houvido falar certo!
o equimento vem com uma antena pentaband,e sendo assim fiz umas adptações com antenas de 60 e 1,50 para se obter um resultado melhor,ainda não levei a campo para verificar se realmente funcionara.
Segue algumas fotos para os amigos cometarem se estou no caminho certo...

cidade:Alta floresta MT 
operadora a ser utilizada é "oi e vivo"

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite todos!
> Pessoal sou iniciante na área em montagem de internet 3g rural...e o equipamento que estou utilizando é link 3g da eslys devem ter houvido falar certo!
> o equimento vem com uma antena pentaband,e sendo assim fiz umas adptações com antenas de 60 e 1,50 para se obter um resultado melhor,ainda não levei a campo para verificar se realmente funcionara.
> Segue algumas fotos para os amigos cometarem se estou no caminho certo...
> 
> cidade:Alta floresta MT 
> operadora a ser utilizada é "oi e vivo"


Olha amigo. Tenho instalado esses equipamentos 3G e 4G, mas não com essas adaptações. Istalo esses Elsys direto com a antena interna, quando o sinal permite, ou como ele tem entrada pra antena externa, ligo uma Yagi na frequência da operadora. 
Nesse seu print a frequência é 3G em 2117.4 Mhz (banda 2100Mhz). Eu utilizaria uma Yagi CF2117 Aquário de 17dBi ou se precisasse de maior ganho eu uso parábola de 29dBi da JFA.

Vou ficar acompanhando sua montagem. O ideal para comparar é instalar só o Link 3G e medir o sinal e depois medir o sinal com ele montado na parábola. Daria uma base de comparação!

----------


## lcesargc

vc mudou o suporte do lnb?? tinha que ver o orginal da antena. pq ela tem o foco e o aparelho tinha que ficar teoricamente no foco. posta os resultados ai, faça como o @*sphreak*

----------


## marcio1277

Foi retirado o suporte...e adptado nas hastes,mas farei testes em campo...por lógica ou não deveria-se obter algum resultado?
Vi algumas montagem com yagi em parabolas e resolvi tentar alimentar o link dessa forma.
Outra coisa @*sphreak* o resultado com o link e comparação a outros modens no mercado tem tido um bom resultado?

----------


## sphreak

> Foi retirado o suporte...e adptado nas hastes,mas farei testes em campo...por lógica ou não deveria-se obter algum resultado?
> Vi algumas montagem com yagi em parabolas e resolvi tentar alimentar o link dessa forma.
> Outra coisa @*sphreak* o resultado com o link e comparação a outros modens no mercado tem tido um bom resultado?


Deve-se obter algum resultado sim. Mas só os testes dirão se o ganho de sinal é superior a uma instalação convencional. Sua montagem é bem promissora e superado o problema de foco da parábola não vejo motivos pra não funcionar. Tente fazer a comparação de sinal e poste pra gente!
Mas lembre-se: em 3G para se obter resultado satisfatório de navegação, sinal superior a -85dBm é desejado.

Quanto a qualidade dos Links 3G e 4G da Elsys não há nem como comparar aos roteadores comuns do mercado (ZTE, Huawei, DLink). Isso porque a estabilidade em relação ao sinal, a possibilidade de se levar energia pelo POE acima de 50mts e a possibilidade de se instalar em ambiente externo sem antena não dá nem pra comparar. Além de você comprar produto sempre novo! Esses roteadores 4G de R$280 que acha no ML nunca são novos e se você achar um fornecedor que venda novo, não vai ser só esse preço.
Agora eles tem uma vantagem que é servir de terminal telefônico ao mesmo tempo. Então esses roteadores ZTE da vida são úteis quando o cliente quer os 2!. Net+fone
O Link 4G é superior ao 3G, tanto em qualidade quanto em preço. A diferença é de aprox R$100. Mas se houver sinal 4G disponível e captável (2600Mhz do 4G é enjoado), a diferença de preço vale a pena.

----------


## chicao48

> Deve-se obter algum resultado sim. Mas só os testes dirão se o ganho de sinal é superior a uma instalação convencional. Sua montagem é bem promissora e superado o problema de foco da parábola não vejo motivos pra não funcionar. Tente fazer a comparação de sinal e poste pra gente!
> Mas lembre-se: em 3G para se obter resultado satisfatório de navegação, sinal superior a -85dBm é desejado.
> 
> Quanto a qualidade dos Links 3G e 4G da Elsys não há nem como comparar aos roteadores comuns do mercado (ZTE, Huawei, DLink). Isso porque a estabilidade em relação ao sinal, a possibilidade de se levar energia pelo POE acima de 50mts e a possibilidade de se instalar em ambiente externo sem antena não dá nem pra comparar. Além de você comprar produto sempre novo! Esses roteadores 4G de R$280 que acha no ML nunca são novos e se você achar um fornecedor que venda novo, não vai ser só esse preço.
> Agora eles tem uma vantagem que é servir de terminal telefônico ao mesmo tempo. Então esses roteadores ZTE da vida são úteis quando o cliente quer os 2!. Net+fone
> O Link 4G é superior ao 3G, tanto em qualidade quanto em preço. A diferença é de aprox R$100. Mas se houver sinal 4G disponível e captável (2600Mhz do 4G é enjoado), a diferença de preço vale a pena.


Olá amigo!
De carona na criatividade do amigo Marcio 1277; esta antena setorial aqui apresentada de 12dbi 65° 850 a 960mhz, se presa na ponta da bengala de uma antena parabólica telada, capitaria sinal de celular em longa distância?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo!
> De carona na criatividade do amigo Marcio 1277; esta antena setorial aqui apresentada de 12dbi 65° 850 a 960mhz, se presa na ponta da bengala de uma antena parabólica telada, capitaria sinal de celular em longa distância?


Não acredite que essa antena tem 12dBi de ganho. 
Eu compro umbmonte dessas da China e aquelas em forma de chupeta. Não vejo muita diferença entre elas. Principalmente porque prometem uma faixa larga de operação, entre 850mhz e 2400mhz. Nada que trabalhe em uma faixa tão grande de frequência pode ter um ganho alto sem ser enorme em tamanho.

Adaptada em uma parábola eu acredito que possa ter um ganho maior.

A adaptação mais comum é essa:





Principalmente pelo formato e tamanho dessa omni ser semelhante ao alimentador da parabólica.
Tem um defeito: Vedação contra água. Como essa omni não é projetada pra ambiente externo, é necessário vedar ela com silicone (eu uso o veda calha).

----------


## chicao48

> Não acredite que essa antena tem 12dBi de ganho. 
> Eu compro umbmonte dessas da China e aquelas em forma de chupeta. Não vejo muita diferença entre elas. Principalmente porque prometem uma faixa larga de operação, entre 850mhz e 2400mhz. Nada que trabalhe em uma faixa tão grande de frequência pode ter um ganho alto sem ser enorme em tamanho.
> 
> Adaptada em uma parábola eu acredito que possa ter um ganho maior.
> 
> A adaptação mais comum é essa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esse modelo de painel setorial De 120 Graus 900 Mhz 13dbi HyperLink HG913P-120, que custa 800 reais no ML, funciona bem em transmissão de sinal?

----------


## sphreak

> Esse modelo de painel setorial De 120 Graus 900 Mhz 13dbi HyperLink HG913P-120, que custa 800 reais no ML, funciona bem em transmissão de sinal?


Não posso te afirmar amigo. Nunca precisei de uma antena com tamanha abertura. Quando preciso fazer alguma transmissão externa com repetidor, eu utilizo as pequenas yagi de 14dBi. Tem abertura de aproximadamente 40°. Se precisar de uma abertura de 80° uso duas. O custo é de 20% o valor desse painel aí. A vantagem do painel é a isolação traseira que a yagi é baixa.

----------


## marcio1277

Ok...obrigado pela atenção,logo devo fazer testes!!

----------


## Alinovais

Boa tarde a Todos!
Por gentileza, poderiam me aconselhar na questão abaixo?

Sou de SP e Meu pai recem comprou um Sítio em MG bem afastado das areas urbanas (+- *25* km de Eng. Navarro, torre mais proxima), o sinal de telefone é bem ruim, utilizando celular de um vizinho, meu pai depois de varias tentativas conseguiou ligar p SP.

Em consulta ao site da Anatel, pude encontrar essas frequencias da imagem, acredito que seja apenas 2G e 3G, né? perdoem sou leiga no assunto.

1) poderiam me indicar uma antena, modelo que ajudaria na comunicação ?a principio se funcionar ligação/voz ja é ótimo,rs, e se possivel ...internet  :Smile:  
Meu pai vai para lá nos proximos 15 dias, melhor pedir para consultar pelo samsung *#0011# ? 

2) caso acreditem que seja possivel apenas funcionar ligação/voz, o celular modelo rural tem muita diferença, ou posso usar smartphone msmo, alterando a banda p GSM/WCDMA ? o do vizinho era um modelo da LG rural com antena.

Desde já agradeço!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alinovais, pelo menos aqui na região consultar em sites da ANATEL frequências ou bandas utilizadas pode ser um tiro no pé. A TIM, troca de banda, desliga, reduz a potência, aumenta, muda o alinhamento dos painéis etc e isso ficamos à merce da boa vontade; atendimento virtual é ruim demais.
A Vivo costuma operar em 900 MHz em GSM e 850 MHz em 3 G; TIM é indecisa, nunca se sabe; Oi e Claro em 1800 MHz em 2G, 2100 MHz em 3 G e 2600 em 4 G na Claro; Infelizmente a faixa de 700 MHz para 4 G rural pode ficar no esquecimento.

Em Minas Gerais, existe um plano de ampliação da rede 3 G( por que não junto com 4 G) para distritos nos municípios mineiros, inicialmente somente a VIVO ( cadê a livre concorrência?) mas muito melhor do que nada. Sugiro uma pesquisa, ou procure algum prestador de serviço na localidade. Sairá mais caro, mas se tiver condições de instalar antena onde consiga pegar mais de uma operadora melhor ainda mesmo que fique uns 200 metros afastado da sede e dentro da mesma propriedade rural.
Infelizmente existe muitos milagreiros, pessoas que fazem instalações totalmente fora das normas e isso pode custar vidas e o bolso e tenho conhecimento em que gerou inquérito policial para economizar R$ 300,00 nos dias de hoje.

----------


## chicao48

> Alinovais, pelo menos aqui na região consultar em sites da ANATEL frequências ou bandas utilizadas pode ser um tiro no pé. A TIM, troca de banda, desliga, reduz a potência, aumenta, muda o alinhamento dos painéis etc e isso ficamos à merce da boa vontade; atendimento virtual é ruim demais.
> A Vivo costuma operar em 900 MHz em GSM e 850 MHz em 3 G; TIM é indecisa, nunca se sabe; Oi e Claro em 1800 MHz em 2G, 2100 MHz em 3 G e 2600 em 4 G na Claro; Infelizmente a faixa de 700 MHz para 4 G rural pode ficar no esquecimento.
> 
> Em Minas Gerais, existe um plano de ampliação da rede 3 G( por que não junto com 4 G) para distritos nos municípios mineiros, inicialmente somente a VIVO ( cadê a livre concorrência?) mas muito melhor do que nada. Sugiro uma pesquisa, ou procure algum prestador de serviço na localidade. Sairá mais caro, mas se tiver condições de instalar antena onde consiga pegar mais de uma operadora melhor ainda mesmo que fique uns 200 metros afastado da sede e dentro da mesma propriedade rural.
> Infelizmente existe muitos milagreiros, pessoas que fazem instalações totalmente fora das normas e isso pode custar vidas e o bolso e tenho conhecimento em que gerou inquérito policial para economizar R$ 300,00 nos dias de hoje.


Quando a 4G chegar na zona rural, as demais cidades já estarão na 5G, kkkk!!. Na internet existe a informação que Brasília, já está operando 4G em 700mhz

----------


## sphreak

> Boa tarde a Todos!
> Por gentileza, poderiam me aconselhar na questão abaixo?
> 
> Sou de SP e Meu pai recem comprou um Sítio em MG bem afastado das areas urbanas (+- *25* km de Eng. Navarro, torre mais proxima), o sinal de telefone é bem ruim, utilizando celular de um vizinho, meu pai depois de varias tentativas conseguiou ligar p SP.
> 
> Em consulta ao site da Anatel, pude encontrar essas frequencias da imagem, acredito que seja apenas 2G e 3G, né? perdoem sou leiga no assunto.
> 
> 1) poderiam me indicar uma antena, modelo que ajudaria na comunicação ?a principio se funcionar ligação/voz ja é ótimo,rs, e se possivel ...internet  
> Meu pai vai para lá nos proximos 15 dias, melhor pedir para consultar pelo samsung *#0011# ? 
> ...


Siga as dicas do colega @*Nilton Nakao*. 
Melhor tirar um print de tela em um Smartphone Samsung utilizando o *#0011#.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, sim, só que Brasília é apenas um aglomerado de milionários mesmo somando-se à cidades satélites, mesmo que a maioria sejam pobres. O mesmo vale para a maioria das capitais e/ou cidades com mais de 300 mil habitantes.
Cidades com alta densidade populacional, só fará com que interfira mais ainda e inclusive em televisões digitais; temos muitos dispositivos não homologados, aparelhos que numa assistência não fora devidamente consertada.
Em 2600 MHz se temos 100 canais por antena ou torre, em 700 MHz possamos ter uns 50 canais ou menos, além de não poder usar essa faixa em todas as torres devido ao alto índice de propagação. Se em 900 MHz chega a 30 km, em 700 MHz chega a 50 km conforme a topografia, e em 2600 MHz raramente chega a 10 ou 15 km.

Acho que existe um planejamento que também se utilize a faixa de 450 Mhz, onde seria o verdadeiro 4G rural, para propriedades com distância a partir de 15 ou 20 km até 50 km da ERB mais próxima. Mas temos muitos equipamentos de telefonia analógica, estações científicas, serviços de segurança militar e privada além de estações repetidoras em diversos campos de atuação.
Logo teremos a nova faixa de FM ( 76 a 108 MHz), rádios em AM ( 530 KHz a 1700 KHz) serão desativadas, inclusive em ondas curtas que também são modulados em AM. Em AM o país está indo de contra-mão, quando a maioria estão adotando o AM digital. Sinal em AM, ao serem desativados, fára com que boa parcela da população fique desconectado onde numa cidade grande a distância é medida em metros, no máximo alguns quilometros, lá são em dias, até semanas.
Mesmo aqui, a entre uma cidade a outra é 42 km, outra maior 79 km em linha reta de pista pavimentada, pista de terra 70 km em linha reta mas cerca de 4 horas no ônibus em melhor cenário. Muitos trabalhadores rurais vêm uma vez por mês, se precisar de completar algo em casa, os estudantes é quem tomam a frente por conta do transporte escolar, nas férias ou greve eles estão isolados pelo menos até uma semana. Quando resolvem se aventurar subir num morro, não tem tem crédito ou a operadora está inoperante kkkkk. Infelizmente a FM é comunitária, ficando restrito ao campo de cobertura. Ops, faltou o serviços dos correios, que hoje é mais para encomendas e contas a pagar do que carta em si, isso é cenário mundial.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, sim, só que Brasília é apenas um aglomerado de milionários mesmo somando-se à cidades satélites, mesmo que a maioria sejam pobres. O mesmo vale para a maioria das capitais e/ou cidades com mais de 300 mil habitantes.
> Cidades com alta densidade populacional, só fará com que interfira mais ainda e inclusive em televisões digitais; temos muitos dispositivos não homologados, aparelhos que numa assistência não fora devidamente consertada.
> Em 2600 MHz se temos 100 canais por antena ou torre, em 700 MHz possamos ter uns 50 canais ou menos, além de não poder usar essa faixa em todas as torres devido ao alto índice de propagação. Se em 900 MHz chega a 30 km, em 700 MHz chega a 50 km conforme a topografia, e em 2600 MHz raramente chega a 10 ou 15 km.
> 
> Acho que existe um planejamento que também se utilize a faixa de 450 Mhz, onde seria o verdadeiro 4G rural, para propriedades com distância a partir de 15 ou 20 km até 50 km da ERB mais próxima. Mas temos muitos equipamentos de telefonia analógica, estações científicas, serviços de segurança militar e privada além de estações repetidoras em diversos campos de atuação.
> Logo teremos a nova faixa de FM ( 76 a 108 MHz), rádios em AM ( 530 KHz a 1700 KHz) serão desativadas, inclusive em ondas curtas que também são modulados em AM. Em AM o país está indo de contra-mão, quando a maioria estão adotando o AM digital. Sinal em AM, ao serem desativados, fára com que boa parcela da população fique desconectado onde numa cidade grande a distância é medida em metros, no máximo alguns quilometros, lá são em dias, até semanas.
> Mesmo aqui, a entre uma cidade a outra é 42 km, outra maior 79 km em linha reta de pista pavimentada, pista de terra 70 km em linha reta mas cerca de 4 horas no ônibus em melhor cenário. Muitos trabalhadores rurais vêm uma vez por mês, se precisar de completar algo em casa, os estudantes é quem tomam a frente por conta do transporte escolar, nas férias ou greve eles estão isolados pelo menos até uma semana. Quando resolvem se aventurar subir num morro, não tem tem crédito ou a operadora está inoperante kkkkk. Infelizmente a FM é comunitária, ficando restrito ao campo de cobertura. Ops, faltou o serviços dos correios, que hoje é mais para encomendas e contas a pagar do que carta em si, isso é cenário mundial.


Olá amigo! Segundo sites de informação, a operadora Claro hoje tem a maior cobertura gsm do Brasil; todo pequeno município existe uma torre dela. Como "o achar" é amigo de todos os enganos, eu achava que uma operadora de celular por constar no site da ANATEL, seu nome, frequência de operação, e data que começou a operar em um município, obrigatoriamente seu serviço de sinal tinha que está em funcionamento, mas, não é verdade; na Bahia, já a 2 anos a Claro montou torres em vários pequenos municípios, e todas essas torres estão constando no site da ANATEL como em operação, porém, todavia, contudo, kkkkk, essas torres com data de operação de funcionamento de janeiro de 2017 até hoje 21/10/2017, nenhuma está em funcionamento; e olha que essas torres já estão em pé desde 2015.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, aqui nesta cidade a primeira torre foi a telemig celular ou Vivo, Tim, Oi e Claro. Entre o incício de atividade comercial da torre e a próxima operadora parece que existe um período de carência, ou seja nenhuma outra pode atuar. A Claro ficou um bom tempo com a torre pronta, espalhou-se boatos que a torre seria desmanchada. 
Vivo é o que possui maior carteira de clientes, mas ainda somente em gsm.
Tim é o que possui maior alcance da ERB, possui 3 G.
Oi, por conta do fixo possui certas vantagens mas sua cobertura é péssima, 3 G durante o dia é pior do que gsm.
Claro possui melhor qualidade de áudio de celular para celular, para fixo dá eco em ligações locais. Possui gprs, gsm, 3 G e 4 G.
Na cidade vizinha Claro não possui 4 G, mas a Vivo sim.

Aqui todas as operadoras possuem uma ligação via fibra da torre( ERB) para a central telefônica( Oi), desta também por fibra para a torre de transmissão que é ligado a um link de microondas; a cidade não tem link externo de fibra. Lembrando que no governo Collor, a cidade tinha apenas 7 linhas externas e cerca de 700 assinantes. Hoje deve ter os mesmos 700 assinantes de fixos, mas uns 15 mil celulares ativos para uma população de 21 mil.
Hoje pode-se considerar como 1 para 1; por que nossos dispositivos estão cada vez mais conectados.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, aqui nesta cidade a primeira torre foi a telemig celular ou Vivo, Tim, Oi e Claro. Entre o incício de atividade comercial da torre e a próxima operadora parece que existe um período de carência, ou seja nenhuma outra pode atuar. A Claro ficou um bom tempo com a torre pronta, espalhou-se boatos que a torre seria desmanchada. 
> Vivo é o que possui maior carteira de clientes, mas ainda somente em gsm.
> Tim é o que possui maior alcance da ERB, possui 3 G.
> Oi, por conta do fixo possui certas vantagens mas sua cobertura é péssima, 3 G durante o dia é pior do que gsm.
> Claro possui melhor qualidade de áudio de celular para celular, para fixo dá eco em ligações locais. Possui gprs, gsm, 3 G e 4 G.
> Na cidade vizinha Claro não possui 4 G, mas a Vivo sim.
> 
> Aqui todas as operadoras possuem uma ligação via fibra da torre( ERB) para a central telefônica( Oi), desta também por fibra para a torre de transmissão que é ligado a um link de microondas; a cidade não tem link externo de fibra. Lembrando que no governo Collor, a cidade tinha apenas 7 linhas externas e cerca de 700 assinantes. Hoje deve ter os mesmos 700 assinantes de fixos, mas uns 15 mil celulares ativos para uma população de 21 mil.
> Hoje pode-se considerar como 1 para 1; por que nossos dispositivos estão cada vez mais conectados.


Ehhh, eu também fui informado que a Claro só poderá ligar o sinal, depois que a ViVO vencer o prazo de carência de operação na cidade. O engraçado é que a Claro além de ter montado uma torre a 5km da cidade, vai também transmitir sinal da mesma torre da VIVO, que fica no centro da cidade. A 20km de distância, em outra cidade, a Claro botou o sinal dela na mesma torre da TIM, porém, o sinal da TIM chega longe em 1800mhz, dando para capitar o sinal com um LG- A275, sem auxilio de antena rural na distância de 20km, enquanto isso, o sinal da Claro na mesma frequência não se consegue capitar nem com auxilio de antena rural.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Ehhh, eu também fui informado que a Claro só poderá ligar o sinal, depois que a ViVO vencer o prazo de carência de operação na cidade. O engraçado é que a Claro além de ter montado uma torre a 5km da cidade, vai também transmitir sinal da mesma torre da VIVO, que fica no centro da cidade. A 20km de distância, em outra cidade, a Claro botou o sinal dela na mesma torre da TIM, porém, o sinal da TIM chega longe em 1800mhz, dando para capitar o sinal com um LG- A275, sem auxilio de antena rural na distância de 20km, enquanto isso, o sinal da Claro na mesma frequência não se consegue capitar nem com auxilio de antena rural.



Sim, aqui é a mesma coisa. O sinal da Tim ia bem longe até bem mais do que os 15 km previstos, hoje nem 5 km nem com GSM. A Vivo em 3 G atinge 15 km, mas 16 nem... A Claro mesmo com GSM é 15 km e ponto final, mas na média é 5 km. Oi, coitado nem com 2 km o sinal presta na maioria dos casos.
Acredito piamente que nas ERBs deve ter algo do tipo geo-localização, por que eu desligo o aparelho, vem o sinal dá dois ou três pontos, até mais e daí some que nem buscando a rede aparece na tela, e se aparece não informa quanto chega o sinal. Acho inclusive que as operadoras use duas bandas, 850/1800/1900 ou 1900/2100 e no caso de 4G em 2500/2600 e aí a unidade de RF dos aparelhos celular rural não tem aporte técnico no software como original; Eu liguei em alguns casos para operadora resolveram o problema. Vivo 5 dias, Tim 2 dias e a Claro 4 horas, mas aconteceu de resolverem com 15 minutos em qualquer uma delas; Lembrando que o número precisa estar definido, mesmo que troque o chip da mesma operadora com dois ou três dias pode voltar a dar problema. É onde clientes até me xingam, mas eles não querem ter o trabalho de ligar.

A Claro e a Vivo, provavelmente a Tim, mesmo que seja pré-pago pede que forneça os dados: nome completo, CPF, endereço e sendo nomes comuns o nome da mãe ou do pai. No caso da Oi, nunca pediram talvez por que não possua senha de discagem ou criptografia para internet. Claro e Tim fiz pelo próprio telefone, a Vivo somente em loja talvez por que tenha escolhido o número( 7035), que são distintos com número Claro kkkkkkk. 
O ministério das comunicações autorizou para que em cidades menores, as torres possam ser compartilhadas barateando o custo, uma vez que dificilmente usaria mais que que 4 painéis, aqui contei 8 painéis por operadora, exceto Oi que possui 3 desde a implantação, nos distritos dois( Vivo) e já está causando lentidão de tráfego; whatsapp, facebook e you tube raramente alguém deixa de usar, que tem uma pouco mais de condição financeira inclui o netflix. Daqui a alguns anos, não mais do que 5, corremos o risco que mesmo duplicando a capacidade de tráfego( gigabits, ou terabits), não vai ser suficiente. Dez anos atrás, internet com 600 K era ótimo, hoje 5 M é nada para uma casa, lembrando que hoje são dois dispositivos per-capita no mínimo, mas era um telefone por casa, hoje são um per-capita( cada chip um telefone, sendo dual dois telefones).

----------


## Achillesjr

Achei o local certo para a luz deste "instalador de final de semana" ..rs

Senhores, li várias das mensagens e acho que podem me ajudar. 

Tenho uma fazenda na divisa de GO e TO (distante 21km da torre de celular). Há anos temos uma antena de 10dbi conectada à vivo onde o sinal é fraco e a última medição foi -104dbm com 850mhz. Eis que comprei um elsys 4g e levei, porém não consegui sinal usando o mesmo diretamente com a antena interna. Para usar com a externa, retirei o cabo (15m) que está conectada no aparelho que tenho lá (intelbras) e conectei no elsys, também sem sucesso. Me foi indicado comprar uma cf-820 de 20dbi.

Novamente, com essa antena não obtive sucesso com o Elsys 4g. Ligando essa nova antena direta no telefone, o sinal passou para -100dbm.

Hoje, tenho uma parafernalha no mastro: Uma CF-820 no topo, o Elsys 4g abaixo e um pouco mais abaixo a antena antiga, pois queremos deixar a antiga para VOZ e a nova com o elsys para dados. Vou fazer um cabo de 1M saindo da nova antena para o Elsys (para evitar perda de sinal).. e o Elsys está conectado via RJ-45 de 15m para POE e roteador para os aparelhos wifi.

Alguém vê algum problema do porquê o Elsys não funcionar (pensando aqui, deveria ter comprado o 3g??).

Agradeço pela ajuda e tempo perdido nesse leitura. Abracos.

----------


## sphreak

> Achei o local certo para a luz deste "instalador de final de semana" ..rs
> 
> Senhores, li várias das mensagens e acho que podem me ajudar. 
> 
> Tenho uma fazenda na divisa de GO e TO (distante 21km da torre de celular). Há anos temos uma antena de 10dbi conectada à vivo onde o sinal é fraco e a última medição foi -104dbm com 850mhz. Eis que comprei um elsys 4g e levei, porém não consegui sinal usando o mesmo diretamente com a antena interna. Para usar com a externa, retirei o cabo (15m) que está conectada no aparelho que tenho lá (intelbras) e conectei no elsys, também sem sucesso. Me foi indicado comprar uma cf-820 de 20dbi.
> 
> Novamente, com essa antena não obtive sucesso com o Elsys 4g. Ligando essa nova antena direta no telefone, o sinal passou para -100dbm.
> 
> Hoje, tenho uma parafernalha no mastro: Uma CF-820 no topo, o Elsys 4g abaixo e um pouco mais abaixo a antena antiga, pois queremos deixar a antiga para VOZ e a nova com o elsys para dados. Vou fazer um cabo de 1M saindo da nova antena para o Elsys (para evitar perda de sinal).. e o Elsys está conectado via RJ-45 de 15m para POE e roteador para os aparelhos wifi.
> ...


Posso imaginar alguns motivos...

1º Foi feita a busca cega (instala fácil) pra conferir se operadora e frequência estão corretas?

2º Foi selecionado antena externa no botão inferior (botão ao lado do conector- ON=externo Off=ant interna) ?




3º Foi efetuado alinhamento de antena para melhor sinal? (Em 850Mhz o melhor apontamento não é em direção a ERB, mas em direção ao melhor sinal)

4º -100dBm não é o suficiente pra conexão a internet. Ele pode até aparecer conectado mas não vai navegar. 



5º A rede é realmente 3G? Pois a Vivo, ao contrário de outras operadoras, opera o GSM (2G- GPRS/EDGE) em 850Mhz e em algumas localidades o 3G.

----------


## Achillesjr

> Posso imaginar alguns motivos...
> 
> 1º Foi feita a busca cega (instala fácil) pra conferir se operadora e frequência estão corretas?
> 
> 2º Foi selecionado antena externa no botão inferior (botão ao lado do conector- ON=externo Off=ant interna) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vou tentar responder todos satisfatoriamente... 

1º - Não fiz a busca cega para decidir qual a operadora escolhida, pois há muito anos só é usada a vivo em toda a região. É sabidamente a única que opera com bom sinal por lá. Então só comprarmos um chip vivo diretamente e plugamos. Mas em todas as buscas cegas, retornou o Nop (imagino que seja "nenhuma operadora").

2º sim.. tentei das 2 formas.. antena Interna e Externa, plugando diretamente da CF-820 no conector da ELSYS (que por sinal, o engenheiro que criou o equipamento não deve ter tentado fazer isso, pois a conexão é apertada, no canto do aparelho e sempre dá aquela sensação de não ter encaixado).

3º existem 3 locais possíveis para "procura" do sinal. Veja no mapa abaixo que estamos apontando hoje para a direção da linha em azul (mais distante), porém a que funciona o telefone. As outras 2 direções não tivemos sucesso.


para estes 3 locais que poderíamos usar, a vivo libera as seguintes informações:


4º Na minha idéia, colocar a nova antena (o dobro de tamanho e 10 -> 20dbi) resolveria a questão de termos somente -100 (antes, com a outra antena era -106);

5º Acho que nas imagens respondo essa pergunta, onde eu tb achava que era 3g, mas pelo visto é 2!

Obrigado sphreak pela resposta... preciso desvendar isso!

----------


## rubem

Sobre antena maior aumentar sinal escaneado de digamos -100 para -90dBm, quando você opera com sinais no limiar inferior da sensibilidade, corre o risco do sinal torre>cliente ser suficiente, mas o sinal cliente>torre ser insuficiente pra efetuar a autenticação na rede.

Como a coisa é bidirecional não dá pra confiar só no sinal sentido A>B, precisa testar na prática se terá sinal suficiente no sentido B>A, porque telefones e centrais diversas tem potências muuuuuito mais baixas que os rádios das torres.

Enfim, faz sentido comprar antena de 21dBi pra testar (As da Aquario e ProEletronic são de 21dBi e não são tão caras), mas se ainda não autenticar na rede da operadora, não estranhe, é falta de potência pras requisições do aparelho chegarem até a torre.

As vezes é mais barato investir em reposicionar mastro (Afastar de obstáculos na zona de Fresnel), ou colocar uns 5m mais alto, porque repetidor e roteador geralmente tem potência mais baixa mesmo, tá cheio de interface 2G e 3G com só 0,25W de potência, contra 1,25W de potência em chamadas de voz em vários celulares. Infelizmente é daquelas coisas que é mais fácil testar na prática do que calcular, porque o cálculo exato teria que levar em conta o relevo do terreno com precisão, isto é, até o mato conta, e isso não aparece nos mapas de relevo (Pra ter -106dBm em 21km, só com visada obstruída).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alguns aparelhos são "mais surdos ou cegos", ou possuem menos sensibilidade de recepção e potencia mais baixa em transmissão. Por exemplo o I-phone e Nokia tem baixa ssensibilidade, Motorola e LG são as melhores entre os tops, as comuns são boas.
Nunca testei com os da Elsys, mas D-Link é cerca de -10 dBm a menos do que o ZTE e Huawei; estas tres marcas, possuem interface de antena externa para celular 3G/4G, aceita GSM, linha telefonica RJ-11, RJ-45 e roteador embutido com alcance de 200 visada no campo, se por dentro de casa mal chega a 30 metros como na cidade. Antena, precisa testar de vários fabricantes, e nem sempre o que dá certo naquela propriedade dá certo em outra ou mesmo operadora.

----------


## avatar52

De novo esse lixo? Moderação, da um jeito nesse lixo.

----------


## luti1901

Venho pedir ajuda dos mais entendidos pra saber de qual operadora é esse sinal do print que vou postar a seguir. Achei que era Tim. Porém fica sempre em emergência mesmo enchendo todas as barras.

----------


## sphreak

> Venho pedir ajuda dos mais entendidos pra saber de qual operadora é esse sinal do print que vou postar a seguir. Achei que era Tim. Porém fica sempre em emergência mesmo enchendo todas as barras.


VIVO 2G (GSM) em 850mhz (879.4Mhz downlink/ 834.4Mhz uplink)


Seu celular é da Samsung. Quando não tem sinal da operadora do chip, ele informa o sinal mais forte que encontrar no local.

----------


## luti1901

Certo, vou comprar um chip e testar. Muito obrigado!!!

----------


## chicao48

> VIVO 2G (GSM) em 850mhz (879.4Mhz downlink/ 834.4Mhz uplink)
> 
> 
> Seu celular é da Samsung. Quando não tem sinal da operadora do chip, ele informa o sinal mais forte que encontrar no local.


Olá amigo! um internauta de Triunfo-PE relata em um canal de um fabricante de antena para celular no youtube, que o celular dele está indicando sinal 4G da operadora Tim, proveniente de um repetidor de sinal e uma antena rural ambos na frequência de 1800mhz, porém, o gerente da fábrica de antenas não tem nenhum esclarecimento a respeito disso, pois, a transmissão 4G é em frequência de 2600mhz. No interior da Bahia a Vivo passou a transmitir 4G, mas, no site da ANATEL assim como Triunfo, não existe especificação da frequência de 2600mhz.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Cada Estado é diferente( acho), mas em Minas Gerais acho que em 3G/4G segundo alguns usuários estão assim:
Vivo: 850/2500
TIM: 850/1800
Claro: 1800/2600
Oi: 1800/1900

Normalmente na Claro precisa se cadastrar para usar o 4G informando o cpf, nome e endereço pelo telefone 1052. Na vivo precisa se cadastrar com nome completo e cpf e na Tim acredito que seja o mesmo. Não tenho informações se a Oi tem 4G no estado.
Quem tem plano controle e pós na maioria dos casos não precisa a menos que o chip seja antigo( Vivo e Tim).
Caso a antena esteja na fronteira com estado ou distância superior a 15 km, pode acontecer do sinal chegar mas ficar como se estivesse bloqueado. No mapa de cobertura da Claro, basta digitar o CEP que mostra os pontos em que chega o sinal( 2G, 3G ou 4G e rural), Vivo e Tim apenas o tipo de serviço disponível e raio de cobertura e normalmente limitado no muito a 20 km.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! um internauta de Triunfo-PE relata em um canal de um fabricante de antena para celular no youtube, que o celular dele está indicando sinal 4G da operadora Tim, proveniente de um repetidor de sinal e uma antena rural ambos na frequência de 1800mhz, porém, o gerente da fábrica de antenas não tem nenhum esclarecimento a respeito disso, pois, a transmissão 4G é em frequência de 2600mhz. No interior da Bahia a Vivo passou a transmitir 4G, mas, no site da ANATEL assim como Triunfo, não existe especificação da frequência de 2600mhz.



Nunca confie nos registros do site da Anatel para frequências, principalmente da operadora TIM. É tudo zuado. Vale o que aparece no smartphone (tutorial no fim do post)

Quanto ao 4G, a maioria das operadoras está utilizando a faixa de 2600Mhz. A TIM está desativando massivamente o 2G em 1800Mhz e migrando essa frequência para o 4G. Motivo: Menor interferência, tanto de outras operadoras operando em 2600Mhz quanto de provedores "espertinhos" que estão utilizando a faixa alta do 2.4Ghz que vai até 2572Mhz, sendo que a banda baixa do 4G em 2600Mhz, que geralmente é utilizado no uplink, estende-se de 2500Mhz até 2570Mhz.


Vamos a exemplificação:

Pegue um Smartphone Samsung (não funciona em outra marca) e digite no teclado *#0011# . Vai aparecer a tela de info da conexão

>>>>



Estou registrado na operadora TIM, pois como pode ver na 6ª linha do print o MCC/MNC é 724/04 (724 = Brasil 04 = TIM)

Na 1ª linha do print podemos verificar que a rede é 4G (LTE), operado em um rádio MIMO (4ª linha).

Como definir a frequência???

A 3ª linha trata disso: Se observar há o DL (downlink) no canal 1425 e o UL (uplink) no canal 19425. Peguemos esses valores e vamos até o site: http://niviuk.free.fr

Escolha a aba LTE e no campo EARFCN (que seria o nº do canal) insira o valor do canal de downlink (1425).

O resultado para esse canal/EARFCN é:



Observe que os valores de downlink= 1827.5Mhz e uplink 1732.5Mhz. Portanto a banda de operação é da faixa de 1800Mhz

Agora vamos pegar por base um RP-1860 da Aquário, um teco de repetidor da banda de 1800Mhz:



Observe que ele amplifica o Uplink entre 1710~1785Mhz (então o uplink do 4G da TIM em 1732.5Mhz está na faixa de operação) e ele amplifica o downlink entre 1805~1880Mhz (então o downlink do 4G da TIM em 1827.5Mhz está na faixa de operação).


Tudo dentro da normalidade.

----------


## chicao48

> Nunca confie nos registros do site da Anatel para frequências, principalmente da operadora TIM. É tudo zuado. Vale o que aparece no smartphone (tutorial no fim do post)
> 
> Quanto ao 4G, a maioria das operadoras está utilizando a faixa de 2600Mhz. A TIM está desativando massivamente o 2G em 1800Mhz e migrando essa frequência para o 4G. Motivo: Menor interferência, tanto de outras operadoras operando em 2600Mhz quanto de provedores "espertinhos" que estão utilizando a faixa alta do 2.4Ghz que vai até 2572Mhz, sendo que a banda baixa do 4G em 2600Mhz, que geralmente é utilizado no uplink, estende-se de 2500Mhz até 2570Mhz.
> 
> 
> Vamos a exemplificação:
> 
> Pegue um Smartphone Samsung (não funciona em outra marca) e digite no teclado *#0011# . Vai aparecer a tela de info da conexão
> 
> ...


Obrigado a você e ao amigo NILTON NAKAO pelo esclarecimento!

----------


## cezarborges

> Porque isso aí é gambiarra amigo. Essa pseudo "parabolica" é um hibrido esquisito de parabolica de tela com um feeder feito com uma yagi da pior qualidade. Essas parabolas são boas quando o alimetador é projetado para a frequência exata de operação. Se é 850mhz é 850 se é 1800lhz é 1800 e ponto. 
> Outras coisas que podem influenciar é a polarização do feeder que pode estar invertida (virado) ou ele pode estar fora de foco. Esse tipo de parabola telada funciona bem quando o braço central é curvado, por isso elas tem um rendimento ótimo quando operam com feeders de 850mhz ou 900mhz. A única parabola que tem rendimento maior que os pirulitos (yagi da Aquario) enas antenas tipo grelha são essas aqui:
> Anexo 67378
> Parece do mesmo tamanho que as grelhas mas são monstras (o preço também)
> A falta de isolação do conector (isolar com fita de fusão preferencialmente) pode gerar infiltração e oxidação, atenuando ou até mesmo interrompendo o sinal.
> 
> As melhores pra faixa de 1800mhz são as grelhas e a CF1817 da Aquario (pirulito). Parabola telada só pra frequência baixa e em distâncias enormes. Em 900mhz eu já fiz instalação com mais de 25km utilizando yagi de 20dBi (CF920 Aquario).
> Em grandes distâncias eu aconselho a operar o GSM em 900mhz... O 1800mhz eu considero complicado em situaçoes maiores que 7km... Nessa distância a CF1817 vai sussegado.


Amigos, tenho o seguinte caso: Estou a 10 km da ERB (OI 2G 1800 e 3G em 2100) com visada absoluta, mas as antenas da ERB estão viradas na direção inversa à minha. Consegui sinal de cerca de -85dBm (1800 Mhz) com antena mini-parabola triband proeletronic PQAG-3022. 
Pergunta 1: consigo melhorar este sinal com a antena CF1817 da Aquario ou outra?
Pergunta 2: há alguma chance de conseguir o sinal em 2100Mhz com outra antena específica como uma Aquário CF-2117? 

Ou o melhor que vou conseguir será com esta antena da proeletronic?

Agradeço a todos.

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, tenho o seguinte caso: Estou a 10 km da ERB (OI 2G 1800 e 3G em 2100) com visada absoluta, mas as antenas da ERB estão viradas na direção inversa à minha. Consegui sinal de cerca de -85dBm (1800 Mhz) com antena mini-parabola triband proeletronic PQAG-3022. 
> Pergunta 1: consigo melhorar este sinal com a antena CF1817 da Aquario ou outra?
> Pergunta 2: há alguma chance de conseguir o sinal em 2100Mhz com outra antena específica como uma Aquário CF-2117? 
> 
> Ou o melhor que vou conseguir será com esta antena da proeletronic?
> 
> Agradeço a todos.


Em frequências altas assim as coisas são complicadas. Se fosse em 900Mhz ou 850Mhz a conversa era outra, as yagi da Aquario de 20dBi vão bem. Agora pra 1800~2100Mhz só pra lugares onde o sinal é melhor, ou visada direta. O que me preocup aí é você estar recebendo sinal das costas do painel. O que me surpreende. Em 10km não era pra chegar nada... Quanto mais -85dBm. Então sugiro ir dar uma voltinha perto da ERB e confirmar se não tem um painel voltado pra você, nem que seja de canto, tendo em vista que esses painéis são geralemente de 90º.

O que você pode tentar. E eu digo tentar mesmo, é usar uma parabólica de chapa com um alimentador JFA.
E quando falo em parabólica de chapa é daquelas pra banda C satélite de 1,50m ou 1,80m.

Isso pra TALVEZ funcionar.

Em 2100Mhz, um teste com antenas tipo "grelha" de 2.4Ghz pode medir a febre do sinal.

Mas o ideal é um kit assim:

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...i-jfa-1821-_JM


https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-180cm-180-_JM

Existem parábolas de chapa da Lemon, de 1,30m por R$230 que também servem.


Agora uma pergunta. Qual a necessidade de melhora de um sinal de -85dBm para telefonia celular? Esse sinal é mais que suficiente para ligações. Sua dificuldade pode estar em mandar o sinal de volta pra ERB e transmitindo pelas costas dos painéis fica pior ainda.

Neste momento estou com sinal de -93dBm chegando no meu celular. Nada a reclamar. Perfeito!



Se diminuir pra uns -100dBm a única coisa que piora é a navegação 3G. Mas ligações ainda ficam OK

----------


## chicao48

> Em frequências altas assim as coisas são complicadas. Se fosse em 900Mhz ou 850Mhz a conversa era outra, as yagi da Aquario de 20dBi vão bem. Agora pra 1800~2100Mhz só pra lugares onde o sinal é melhor, ou visada direta. O que me preocup aí é você estar recebendo sinal das costas do painel. O que me surpreende. Em 10km não era pra chegar nada... Quanto mais -85dBm. Então sugiro ir dar uma voltinha perto da ERB e confirmar se não tem um painel voltado pra você, nem que seja de canto, tendo em vista que esses painéis são geralemente de 90º.
> 
> O que você pode tentar. E eu digo tentar mesmo, é usar uma parabólica de chapa com um alimentador JFA.
> E quando falo em parabólica de chapa é daquelas pra banda C satélite de 1,50m ou 1,80m.
> 
> Isso pra TALVEZ funcionar.
> 
> Em 2100Mhz, um teste com antenas tipo "grelha" de 2.4Ghz pode medir a febre do sinal.
> 
> ...


Conheço um instalador que usou esse alimentador da JFA desse link acima, em uma parabólica telada de uns 2m de diâmetros, e só funcionou alguns dias e depois o sinal deu TCHAU e nunca mais voltou; isso em cima de um morro a 20km em linha reta da torre da Tim na frequência de 1800mhz, enquanto isso, ele trocou por uma antena de grade triband da proeletric e deu melhor resultado indicando 1 a 2 barrinhas de sinal no celular de mesa da aquario!

----------


## sphreak

> Conheço um instalador que usou esse alimentador da JFA desse link acima, em uma parabólica telada de uns 2m de diâmetros, e só funcionou alguns dias e depois o sinal deu TCHAU e nunca mais voltou; isso em cima de um morro a 20km em linha reta da torre da Tim na frequência de 1800mhz, enquanto isso, ele trocou por uma antena de grade triband da proeletric e deu melhor resultado indicando 1 a 2 barrinhas de sinal no celular de mesa da aquario!


Se era da TIM em 1800Mhz o sinal sumiu depois de alguns dias não foi devido a antena. A TIM está desativando massivamente o 2G em 1800Mhz e migrando essa frequência para o 4G em baixa potência. 95% de certeza que o "sumiço" do sinal é por isso.
Eu tô trabalhando direto com substituição de antena e equipamento de telefonia rural devido a essas mudanças da TIM. Tem cliente que investiu mais de R$2.000,00 em repetidor Aquário em 1800Mhz e agora está sem sinal nenhum.
Isso porque o 2G nessa frequência, que ia longe (15km ou +) além de ser desativado, ficou com sinal da TIM operando só em 4G (que é dependente do 3G em 2100Mhz) em distâncias de até 7km. 
Onde tinha 2G em 900Mhz continuou ativo. Onde não tinha ficou só o 2100Mhz pra voz.
Os usuários e instaladores menos atentos estão condenando equipamentos, telefones, modens, antenas e cabos, quando a culpa é da operadora que está migrando a frequência sem aviso prévio.

----------


## chicao48

Aproveitando seu comentário, não sei o que está acontecendo com o sinal da Tim, mais acho que essa operadora baixou a potência de sinal de transmissão, na distância de 20km em linha reta da torre está vários dias com problemas de sinal tanto as antenas de 900 quanto as de 1800mhz. Dois celulares em 900 e dois em 1800mhz estão nesse momento sem sinal. Um familiar meu foi preciso ir na cidade para ligar para mim, kkkkkk. Já liguei da cidade para esses telefones informados, e realmente estão todos sem comunicação. Fui informado que às vezes só funcionam à noite, kkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Aproveitando seu comentário, não sei o que está acontecendo com o sinal da Tim, mais acho que essa operadora baixou a potência de sinal de transmissão, na distância de 20km em linha reta da torre está vários dias com problemas de sinal tanto as antenas de 900 quanto as de 1800mhz. Dois celulares em 900 e dois em 1800mhz estão nesse momento sem sinal. Um familiar meu foi preciso ir na cidade para ligar para mim, kkkkkk. Já liguei da cidade para esses telefones informados, e realmente estão todos sem comunicação. Fui informado que às vezes só funcionam à noite, kkkkkkk!


A TIM é a pior operadora do Brasil. Se for no Paraná é pior ainda.

As torres se desligam sozinhas, ficam dias sem sinal e quando é reclamado no atendimento deles a informação é sempre a mesma "tudo normal", ou "cliente em área de sombra", ou ainda "as tecnologias não estão todas disponíveis", ou a que eu fico mais puto: "só existe sua reclamação".

Resumindo: Nada nesse país é sério em lugar nenhum e a culpa de estar sem sinal é sempre do usuário. Piada...

Com relação específica ao seu sinal. Verifique se essas frequências que você mencionou não foram desativadas.

----------


## cezarborges

> Em frequências altas assim as coisas são complicadas. Se fosse em 900Mhz ou 850Mhz a conversa era outra, as yagi da Aquario de 20dBi vão bem. Agora pra 1800~2100Mhz só pra lugares onde o sinal é melhor, ou visada direta. O que me preocup aí é você estar recebendo sinal das costas do painel. O que me surpreende. Em 10km não era pra chegar nada... Quanto mais -85dBm. Então sugiro ir dar uma voltinha perto da ERB e confirmar se não tem um painel voltado pra você, nem que seja de canto, tendo em vista que esses painéis são geralemente de 90º.
> 
> O que você pode tentar. E eu digo tentar mesmo, é usar uma parabólica de chapa com um alimentador JFA.
> E quando falo em parabólica de chapa é daquelas pra banda C satélite de 1,50m ou 1,80m.
> 
> Isso pra TALVEZ funcionar.
> 
> Em 2100Mhz, um teste com antenas tipo "grelha" de 2.4Ghz pode medir a febre do sinal.
> 
> ...


Amigo, obrigado pelas informações. Eu pretendo instalar um Repetidor de 3W para alcançar uns 1000m em linha reta, por isso quero aumentar mais esse sinal de -85 dBm em 1800 Mhz. Se eu conseguir pegar 2100 MHz será melhor ainda.

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo, obrigado pelas informações. Eu pretendo instalar um Repetidor de 3W para alcançar uns 1000m em linha reta, por isso quero aumentar mais esse sinal de -85 dBm em 1800 Mhz. Se eu conseguir pegar 2100 MHz será melhor ainda.


Qual a necessidade de tanta potência em linha reta? Qual seu objetivo?

----------


## cezarborges

> Qual a necessidade de tanta potência em linha reta? Qual seu objetivo?


O repetidor vai ficar no alto do morro que tem visada para a ERB, mas a residência está em um vale a cerca de 1000m do alto do morro.

----------


## sphreak

> O repetidor vai ficar no alto do morro que tem visada para a ERB, mas a residência está em um vale a cerca de 1000m do alto do morro.


Sim. Mas sua idéia é fazer funcionar equipamentos como: Celular de mesa, modem 3G com antena externa ou celulares normais?
Pergunto isso porque se for a primeira opção não é necessário tanta potência e se for a segunda opção, mesmo com 3W não irá funcionar em ambientes internos.
Isso fora o fato de que a isolação para evitar a realimentação, com 85dB de ganho e 35dBm de potência é um peladelo, que vai desde erguer a antena coletora a mais de 15mts do repetidor, até ter que inverter a polaridade da antena doadora. Se a antena doadora for um painel então é de deixar de cabelo branco, ja que o sinal se espalha mais.

----------


## cezarborges

> Sim. Mas sua idéia é fazer funcionar equipamentos como: Celular de mesa, modem 3G com antena externa ou celulares normais?
> Pergunto isso porque se for a primeira opção não é necessário tanta potência e se for a segunda opção, mesmo com 3W não irá funcionar em ambientes internos.
> Isso fora o fato de que a isolação para evitar a realimentação, com 85dB de ganho e 35dBm de potência é um peladelo, que vai desde erguer a antena coletora a mais de 15mts do repetidor, até ter que inverter a polaridade da antena doadora. Se a antena doadora for um painel então é de deixar de cabelo branco, ja que o sinal se espalha mais.


Pretendo usar celulares normais. Meu projeto é o seguinte:
Antena coletora: Triband Proelectronic de 22dbi, consigo hoje -85dbm;
Repetidor 3W 1800 MHz com possibilidade de ajuste de ganho.
Antena doadora: Antena painel 1800 a 2100 de 17 dBi.

As antenas vão ficar afastadas horizontalmente a cerca de 20 metros, acho que a vantagem é que elas estão distanciadas 180º horizontalmente. Até então, não pretendo colocar afastamento vertical, pois o local é muito remoto.

O que acha do meu projeto?

----------


## sphreak

> Pretendo usar celulares normais. Meu projeto é o seguinte:
> Antena coletora: Triband Proelectronic de 22dbi, consigo hoje -85dbm;
> Repetidor 3W 1800 MHz com possibilidade de ajuste de ganho.
> Antena doadora: Antena painel 1800 a 2100 de 17 dBi.
> 
> As antenas vão ficar afastadas horizontalmente a cerca de 20 metros, acho que a vantagem é que elas estão distanciadas 180º horizontalmente. Até então, não pretendo colocar afastamento vertical, pois o local é muito remoto.
> 
> O que acha do meu projeto?


Acho que vai te dar dor de cabeça e tem 90% de chance de não dar certo...Já explico os possíveis motivos

----------


## sphreak

> Pretendo usar celulares normais. Meu projeto é o seguinte:
> Antena coletora: Triband Proelectronic de 22dbi, consigo hoje -85dbm;
> Repetidor 3W 1800 MHz com possibilidade de ajuste de ganho.
> Antena doadora: Antena painel 1800 a 2100 de 17 dBi.
> 
> As antenas vão ficar afastadas horizontalmente a cerca de 20 metros, acho que a vantagem é que elas estão distanciadas 180º horizontalmente. Até então, não pretendo colocar afastamento vertical, pois o local é muito remoto.
> 
> O que acha do meu projeto?


Primeiro esqueça antenas dual, tri, quad ou seja lá banda que for. Se for trabalhar, trabalhe com uma antena na frequência específica de operação. 

Quanto ao painel ser entre 1800Mhz ~2100Mhz deve ser um lixo Telefaiver na faixa de R$ 300,00 e que tem uma abertura pífia de 45º. FUJA!!! Pra funcionar bem nessa faixa larga teria de ser um painel profissional. Não custa menos de R$1.800,00. Outra coisa é: Esse painel ser 1800~2100Mhz e a antena coletora ser triband, não significa que vai repetir as duas frequências. Se o repetidor é de 1800Mhz é 1800 e se é de 2100Mhz é 2100... Por isso é melhor trabalhar tudo em uma frequência só! Eu utilizaria 2 yagi JFA de 18dBi anguladas como antenas doadoras. 

Quanto ao repetidor e suas peculiaridades (potência, realimentação, etc).

Julgo que por ser de 3Watts você deve estar pensando em utilizar um repetidor Chinês ou BitEletronics (Chinês também mas homologado).

Repetidor Chinês (contanto que não seja aquelas porcarias amarelas com visor) tem um ganho de 85dB/35dBm no downlink e 80dB/30dBm no uplink. Com radiação espúria na casa dos -39dBm... 
É muita potência e muita radiação espúria.

E posso te garantir que em uma distância de 1Km os celulares só vão funcionar em área externa. Entrou em uma edificação já fica sem sinal ou com sinal muito fraco.


Falando agora do seu problema maior. A realimentação.

O fator realimentação pode por um projeto de repetição de sinal totalmente a perder. 
Isso porque a antena coletora (que capta o sinal da ERB) também envia o sinal de uplink que é captado pelo painel. O mesmo ocorre com o sinal que é captado da ERB que é amplificado no repetidor e emitido pelo painel. O sistema com um repetidor de 3W é tão forte, que o sinal emitido pelo painel acaba por chegar na antena coletora e vice-versa, anulando assim todo o sistema e enviando sinal negativo pra ERB (dependendo da força do sinal pode até dar apagão na torre da operadora... daí já viu... ANATEL certa!!!)

Isso ocorre porque qualquer antena irradia também por trás.

Mas como solucionar?

As únicas maneiras de solucionar o fator realimentação são: Utilização de antenas com blindagem posterior e distanciamento do sistema em altura/vertical.

Distanciamento horizontal é tão inefetivo quanto inócuo. Para ter alguma isolação horizontal, você teria que afastar um sistema destes, a antena coletora da doadora uns 150mts uma da outra. Inviável, tendo em vista que em 1800Mhz a perda em um cabo RGC213 é da ordem de 4dB a cada 10mts.

O distanciamento vertical seria então a única opção. Em uma conta de cabeça, eu faria uma isolação de pelo menos 18mts verticais entre a antena coletora e a doadora.
Sua afirmação de ângulo em 180º e distanciamento horizontal de 15mts é totalmente ineficaz. A não ser que tenha uma parede metálica de uns 2cm de espessura e uns 10 de largura no meio do caminho.


Considere por seu projeto no papel novamente e repensar a montagem.

----------


## cezarborges

> Primeiro esqueça antenas dual, tri, quad ou seja lá banda que for. Se for trabalhar, trabalhe com uma antena na frequência específica de operação. 
> 
> Quanto ao painel ser entre 1800Mhz ~2100Mhz deve ser um lixo Telefaiver na faixa de R$ 300,00 e que tem uma abertura pífia de 45º. FUJA!!! Pra funcionar bem nessa faixa larga teria de ser um painel profissional. Não custa menos de R$1.800,00. Outra coisa é: Esse painel ser 1800~2100Mhz e a antena coletora ser triband, não significa que vai repetir as duas frequências. Se o repetidor é de 1800Mhz é 1800 e se é de 2100Mhz é 2100... Por isso é melhor trabalhar tudo em uma frequência só! Eu utilizaria 2 yagi JFA de 18dBi anguladas como antenas doadoras. 
> 
> Quanto ao repetidor e suas peculiaridades (potência, realimentação, etc).
> 
> Julgo que por ser de 3Watts você deve estar pensando em utilizar um repetidor Chinês ou BitEletronics (Chinês também mas homologado).
> 
> Repetidor Chinês (contanto que não seja aquelas porcarias amarelas com visor) tem um ganho de 85dB/35dBm no downlink e 80dB/30dBm no uplink. Com radiação espúria na casa dos -39dBm... 
> ...


Caramba, não imaginava que a realimentação ia dar tanto trabalho.

Estava pensando usar esta antena painel:

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-gsm-3g-4g-_JM

O repetidor seria este, na verdade 2W:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lint...460.0.0.fgDovb

Mas para ter menor realimentação, usar antenas parábolas seria melhor? 

Eu acho que consigo separar verticalmente pelo menos uns 10 metros.

----------


## sphreak

> Caramba, não imaginava que a realimentação ia dar tanto trabalho.
> 
> Estava pensando usar esta antena painel:
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-gsm-3g-4g-_JM
> 
> O repetidor seria este, na verdade 2W:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lint...460.0.0.fgDovb
> ...


Realimentação é um saco quando se trata de repetição de sinal. 

Quanto ao repetidor, Lintratek é uma boa marca. Confirme bem se o repetidor tem a função ALC (auto level control), que ajuda a melhorar a conexão dos telefones. Esse modelo se não me engano tem.

Só se prepare para esperar uns 40~50 dias pra receber da China e ser taxado em 60% do produto+frete.

Quanto a separação. 10mts eu acho pouco. O que você pode fazer é, enquanto você espera a chegada do repetidor da China, bolar algum tipo de shield para a antena coletora.

Algo assim:



No caso de utilizar parábolas: As de tela deixam "vazar" sinal. O que amenizaria seria um modelo de chapa. Mas aí tem alguns detalhes a serem observados no projeto: A dificuldade de colocação, tendo em vista que ela ficaria a 10mts de altura e o arrasto aerodinâmico.

----------


## cezarborges

> Realimentação é um saco quando se trata de repetição de sinal. 
> 
> Quanto ao repetidor, Lintratek é uma boa marca. Confirme bem se o repetidor tem a função ALC (auto level control), que ajuda a melhorar a conexão dos telefones. Esse modelo se não me engano tem.
> 
> Só se prepare para esperar uns 40~50 dias pra receber da China e ser taxado em 60% do produto+frete.
> 
> Quanto a separação. 10mts eu acho pouco. O que você pode fazer é, enquanto você espera a chegada do repetidor da China, bolar algum tipo de shield para a antena coletora.
> 
> Algo assim:
> ...


Meu caro, obrigado pelas informações, foram muito úteis.

----------


## cezarborges

> Realimentação é um saco quando se trata de repetição de sinal. 
> 
> Quanto ao repetidor, Lintratek é uma boa marca. Confirme bem se o repetidor tem a função ALC (auto level control), que ajuda a melhorar a conexão dos telefones. Esse modelo se não me engano tem.
> 
> Só se prepare para esperar uns 40~50 dias pra receber da China e ser taxado em 60% do produto+frete.
> 
> Quanto a separação. 10mts eu acho pouco. O que você pode fazer é, enquanto você espera a chegada do repetidor da China, bolar algum tipo de shield para a antena coletora.
> 
> Algo assim:
> ...


Prezados, o que dizer dessas antenas duas antenas? Antena cúbica de 24 DBi e essa antena fechada adaptada 3G de 70 cm? 
Proposta para pegar 2100 MHz a 10 km da ERB, visada total, com os painéis da ERB virados para o lado contrário.
Alguém tem experiência com essas duas antenas?

----------


## cezarborges

> Caramba, não imaginava que a realimentação ia dar tanto trabalho.
> 
> Estava pensando usar esta antena painel:
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-gsm-3g-4g-_JM
> 
> O repetidor seria este, na verdade 2W:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lint...460.0.0.fgDovb
> ...


SUCESSO, SUCESSO, SUCESSO! Consegui repetir o sinal com separação horizontal de 25m (sem separação vertical).

----------


## lcesargc

> SUCESSO, SUCESSO, SUCESSO! Consegui repetir o sinal com separação horizontal de 25m (sem separação vertical).


 poderia postar fotos da instalaçao?? equipamentos usados?? tenho interesse em fazer aqui na casa de minha cunhada

----------


## cezarborges

> poderia postar fotos da instalaçao?? equipamentos usados?? tenho interesse em fazer aqui na casa de minha cunhada


Amigo, segue algumas fotos com as antenas e o perfil de elevação da região.
Sistema montado para 1800MHz (GSM) com o repetidor a 10,5 km da ERB,
As antenas estão distanciadas horizontalmente a 25 metros e apontadas com defasagem de 180º, utilizei cabo RGC-213.
Utilizei um Repetidor Lintratek 1800MHz com 37 dbm de potência Downlink e 32 bm de potência Uplink. Uma boa vantagem deste Repetidor é que ele possui controle automático e manual de ganho para diminuir a realimentação. 
Acho que a minha vantagem foi que as antenas estão orientadas 180º horizontalmente e o local desejado para repetir está 250 metros abaixo do repetidor, creio que isto diminuiu muito a possibilidade realimentação.

ah, o local do repetidor é remoto, utilizei um painel solar e 150W e bateria de 80AH.

----------


## avatar52

Parabéns pelo projeto!

----------


## chicao48

> Amigo, segue algumas fotos com as antenas e o perfil de elevação da região.
> Sistema montado para 1800MHz (GSM) com o repetidor a 10,5 km da ERB,
> As antenas estão distanciadas horizontalmente a 25 metros e apontadas com defasagem de 180º, utilizei cabo RGC-213.
> Utilizei um Repetidor Lintratek 1800MHz com 37 dbm de potência Downlink e 32 bm de potência Uplink. Uma boa vantagem deste Repetidor é que ele possui controle automático e manual de ganho para diminuir a realimentação. 
> Acho que a minha vantagem foi que as antenas estão orientadas 180º horizontalmente e o local desejado para repetir está 250 metros abaixo do repetidor, creio que isto diminuiu muito a possibilidade realimentação.
> 
> ah, o local do repetidor é remoto, utilizei um painel solar e 150W e bateria de 80AH.


Olá amigo, parabéns pelo sucesso do seu projeto! você comprou o repetidor pelo Aliexpress? quanto que custou?

----------


## cezarborges

> Olá amigo, parabéns pelo sucesso do seu projeto! você comprou o repetidor pelo Aliexpress? quanto que custou?


Manda mensagem no privado. Grato.

----------


## chicao48

> Manda mensagem no privado. Grato.




Ok garoto! recebi a mensagem no privado. Ótimo preço esse!


Obrigado pela informação!

----------


## chicao48

> Amigo, segue algumas fotos com as antenas e o perfil de elevação da região.
> Sistema montado para 1800MHz (GSM) com o repetidor a 10,5 km da ERB,
> As antenas estão distanciadas horizontalmente a 25 metros e apontadas com defasagem de 180º, utilizei cabo RGC-213.
> Utilizei um Repetidor Lintratek 1800MHz com 37 dbm de potência Downlink e 32 bm de potência Uplink. Uma boa vantagem deste Repetidor é que ele possui controle automático e manual de ganho para diminuir a realimentação. 
> Acho que a minha vantagem foi que as antenas estão orientadas 180º horizontalmente e o local desejado para repetir está 250 metros abaixo do repetidor, creio que isto diminuiu muito a possibilidade realimentação.
> 
> ah, o local do repetidor é remoto, utilizei um painel solar e 150W e bateria de 80AH.


Olá amigo! o nível de sinal de entrada do repetidor tá em quantos dbm? você tá conseguindo usar o celular normalmente na distância de 200 metros sem auxílio de antena receptora?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigo! o nível de sinal de entrada do repetidor tá em quantos dbm? você tá conseguindo usar o celular normalmente na distância de 200 metros sem auxílio de antena receptora?


Mesma duvida que eu tenho...

----------


## luti1901

Boas pessoal..? Me pediram para montar um repetidor num local onde o sinal chega fraco, é um cilo de grãos onde terei uma estrutura boa, elevadores com 40m de altura pra por antenas, pensei em por antena receptora apontada pra erb da operadora uns 20m de altura do solo com cabo rgc213 e por o repetidor dentro do armazém que tem cobertura metálica onde acredito que vai diminuir os riscos de realimentação, mas tenho medo que o mesmo também possa refletir o sinal, mas minha maior duvida é relacionado a frequência, pra comprar o repetidor correto, segue print(meu filho de 8anos faz melhor) para que alguém possa me dizer qual frequência usar, esse repetidor teria que ter sinal uns 100m ao redor 

do repetidor, print do sinal que recebo vou postar em breve.

----------


## sphreak

> Boas pessoal..? Me pediram para montar um repetidor num local onde o sinal chega fraco, é um cilo de grãos onde terei uma estrutura boa, elevadores com 40m de altura pra por antenas, pensei em por antena receptora apontada pra erb da operadora uns 20m de altura do solo com cabo rgc213 e por o repetidor dentro do armazém que tem cobertura metálica onde acredito que vai diminuir os riscos de realimentação, mas tenho medo que o mesmo também possa refletir o sinal, mas minha maior duvida é relacionado a frequência, pra comprar o repetidor correto, segue print(meu filho de 8anos faz melhor) para que alguém possa me dizer qual frequência usar, esse repetidor teria que ter sinal uns 100m ao redor do repetidor, print do sinal que recebo vou postar em breve.


Não tem print

----------


## luti1901

carreguei agora, é que eu queria tirar la no lugar que pretendo instalar o repetidor

----------


## chicao48

> carreguei agora, é que eu queria tirar la no lugar que pretendo instalar o repetidor


Amigo, nunca tive experiência com repetidores de sinal, mas baseado em vídeos de instaladores no youtube que tiveram sucesso nessa empreitada, um desses sucesso foi porque o sinal captado pela antena é de -50dbm lançado por 2 antenas yagis em paralelas de 20dbi de cima de uma montanha por um repetidor da Aquário de 900mhz e 70db chegando a uma distância de até 2km, e vi também o sucesso de um repetidor de sinal da china de 70db e entrada de -80dbm de nível de sinal de entrada no repetidor emitir sinal nos cômodos da residência. Cuidado com repetidores em locais de sinais fracos!

----------


## sphreak

> Boas pessoal..? Me pediram para montar um repetidor num local onde o sinal chega fraco, é um cilo de grãos onde terei uma estrutura boa, elevadores com 40m de altura pra por antenas, pensei em por antena receptora apontada pra erb da operadora uns 20m de altura do solo com cabo rgc213 e por o repetidor dentro do armazém que tem cobertura metálica onde acredito que vai diminuir os riscos de realimentação, mas tenho medo que o mesmo também possa refletir o sinal, mas minha maior duvida é relacionado a frequência, pra comprar o repetidor correto, segue print(meu filho de 8anos faz melhor) para que alguém possa me dizer qual frequência usar, esse repetidor teria que ter sinal uns 100m ao redor 
> 
> do repetidor, print do sinal que recebo vou postar em breve.Anexo 68306



GSM (2G) em banda de 900Mhz 
Downlink em 956.4Mhz Uplink em 911.4Mhz
Operadora: TIM S/A


Qual marca de repetidor está pensando em utilizar?

----------


## luti1901

Ainda estou estudando qual repetidor usar, mas acredito que não precisa ter muita potencia, porque tem um boom sinal no lado de fora, faz ligação de boa, apenas no interior do escritório e nos galpões não segura sinal suficiente para chamadas.

----------


## chicao48

> Ainda estou estudando qual repetidor usar, mas acredito que não precisa ter muita potencia, porque tem um boom sinal no lado de fora, faz ligação de boa, apenas no interior do escritório e nos galpões não segura sinal suficiente para chamadas.


Se tem ótimo sinal do lado de fora, então terá um ótimo nível de sinal na entrada do repetidor. Fora o risco de dar realimentação, o resto vai ficar excelente!

----------


## luti1901

> Se tem ótimo sinal do lado de fora, então terá um ótimo nível de sinal na entrada do repetidor. Fora o risco de dar realimentação, o resto vai ficar excelente!


Esse é meu medo, pq tera um sinal forte e ficar trocando entre repetidor e erb da operadora, o risco de realimentação pode ser contornado pela altura como tenho 40m posso por a antena receptora na parte mais alta e o repetidor no meio mais 20m de cabo pra baixo e a antena do repetidor

----------


## sphreak

> Esse é meu medo, pq tera um sinal forte e ficar trocando entre repetidor e erb da operadora, o risco de realimentação pode ser contornado pela altura como tenho 40m posso por a antena receptora na parte mais alta e o repetidor no meio mais 20m de cabo pra baixo e a antena do repetidor


Essa separação em altura é importante! Só lembre de usar cabo RGC213 (ou superior) para não sofrer com a atenuação.

----------


## cezarborges

> Olá amigo! o nível de sinal de entrada do repetidor tá em quantos dbm? você tá conseguindo usar o celular normalmente na distância de 200 metros sem auxílio de antena receptora?


Consegui na entrada, -77dbm. Creio que ainda posso melhorar com antena mais potente, pois tenho visada absoluta da ERB.
a 200 metros consigo sim.

----------


## chicao48

> Consegui na entrada, -77dbm. Creio que ainda posso melhorar com antena mais potente, pois tenho visada absoluta da ERB.
> a 200 metros consigo sim.


O segredo do bom funcionamento de repetidor de sinal está num bom nível de sinal na entrada do repetidor em -80, -77, -70, -50dbm e aí vai. Aqui seria algo impossível, pois, o nível de sinal aqui fica entre -96 a -101dbm e funciona mal um celular rural de mesa, hora funciona e hora não funciona. Tem um montão de tolos nesse país com repetidores sem utilidade, jogados dentro das suas caixas de ferramentas, porque caíram na lábia de vendedores, dizendo que só uma barrinha de sinal já é suficiente para funcionar repetidor, kkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## chicao48

Olá amigos! em um canal do youtube a respeito de um repetidor de celular na frequência de 2600mhz, eu postei um comentário falando que a transmissão 4g só alcança menos de 10km. Fui contestado por um internauta que falou:"não tem nada a ver, se fosse assim uma transmissão de internet via rádio na frequência de 5.8GHZ, não alcançaria 50km de distância!". Eis a pergunta que não quer calar!: qual seria a diferença de propagação de ondas eletromagnéticas entre uma transmissão de celular e uma internet via rádio? por que a de celular é tão deficiente?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos! em um canal do youtube a respeito de um repetidor de celular na frequência de 2600mhz, eu postei um comentário falando que a transmissão 4g só alcança menos de 10km. Fui contestado por um internauta que falou:"não tem nada a ver, se fosse assim uma transmissão de internet via rádio na frequência de 5.8GHZ, não alcançaria 50km de distância!". Eis a pergunta que não quer calar!: qual seria a diferença de propagação de ondas eletromagnéticas entre uma transmissão de celular e uma internet via rádio? por que a de celular é tão deficiente?


A diferença é o sinal de retorno. Assim como no Wireless 5.8ghz necessita de equipamentos com potência e antenas com ganho, no 4G é a mesma coisa. O que na prática não ocorre. 
Um celular comum tem potencia limitada aos seus 75mW e antena interna de ganho 0. Isso sem falar do efeito multipath sofrido pelos celulares (smartphones). Um pouco dessas deficiências é amenizada pela alta sensibilidade do conjunto rádio-antena das ERBs das operadoras de celular, as altas potências de transmissão (na casa dos Watts e não dos miliwatts) e as ERBs de celular utilizarem uma frequência no downlink e outra no uplink (dois canais com um salto de frequência entre 20~60Mhz). Para smartphones o 4G é interdependente da existência de sinal 3G em conjunto com o sinal 4G para operar. Somente roteadores/modens 4G são dependentes exclusivamente do sinal 4G.
Tendo dito isso, vem a parte da propagação. Em 2600Mhz (assim como o wireless 2.4ghz) tem problemas com obstáculos. Então nos grandes centros ou regiões que tenham morros, o 4G em 2600Mhz chega em ambientes internos em locais que se situem a no máximo 4~5km ao redor da ERB e provavelmente não chegará atrás do primeiro morro em áreas de terreno montanhoso.
Em linha limpa de visada o sinal propagado pela ERB tem potencial para chegar até mais de 10km, entretanto nenhum equipamento celular comum (smartphone) terá EIRP suficiente para conectar-se a ERB (sinal de retorno fraco). 
Apenas alguns equipamentos roteadores 4G (como o Link 4G Elsys) que tem uma potência levemente maior em seu rádio, ligadas em antenas de alto ganho, conseguem conexão a essa distância.
Quanto a repetidor de sinal em 10km, com uma antena de alto ganho e visada limpa pra ERB, é plausível que possa-se repetir alguma coisa. 

Então assim: O sinal da ERB em 4G tem potencial pra chegar a 50km. Tem... Mas isso não ocorre na prática, porque as operadoras sabem que não exitem equipamentos clientes que tenham a capacidade de conexão a essa distância. Outra que se toda ERB transmitisse em potência pra atingir 50km, tudo viraria uma zona. Uma ERB iria interferir na outra, poluir o espectro dela mesma e de outras operadoras. Por isso as operadoras controlam a EIRP das ERBs de maneira que não haja potência excessiva. Isso somado ao já citado fato de os equipamentos cliente não terem potência, faz com que a percepção geral seja de que o 4G tem curto alcance.
Por isso a ânsia do 4G em 700Mhz, que devido a sua baixa frequência tem uma melhor propagação.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, sinal de radio-frequência se comporta como uma luz mas em espectros diferentes seja ela em 300 KHz ou 50 GHz mas possui peculiaridades conforme a faixa.

Para melhor entender faremos um teste com uma lanterna, que seja de LED.
pegue essa LED, deixe a fora do refletor numa mesa e verifique quanto em distância ele pode alcançar a luz, acredito que mal chegaria a 3 metros para ler certas letras no banner. Colocando-o na lanterna, você pode triplicar essa distância até mais conforme o tipo de foco. Por isso temos diferentes tipos de lanternas e algumas podem até ser ajustadas( caça, pesca, caminhada, etc).
As antenas nas ERBs atualmente são setoriais e em 90° ou 120° com uns 8 dBi ou 15 dBi podendo ser mais ou até menos e não pode ser superior a 4 W irradiados(acho). O meu celular de acordo com a fabricante tem uma potência de irradiação de 20 dBm até 33 dBm inclusive no bluetooth, wi-fi, repetidor, mais do que alguns roteadores domésticos que atualmente tem cerca de 15 a 18 dBm ( 25 a 80 mW). Felizmente como conceito as fabricantes usam as antenas na parte inferior do dispositivo( microfone).

Alcance estipulado para municípios pequenos ou de economia rural com pequena densidade populacional é de 15 km em 3G; 20 ou 30 km para GSM e em 4G deve ser algo para 10 km mas em meu celular foi em torno de 5 km em 4 G e 8 km em 3 G mas os setoriais estavam fora do angulo de cobertura.

----------


## chicao48

> A diferença é o sinal de retorno. Assim como no Wireless 5.8ghz necessita de equipamentos com potência e antenas com ganho, no 4G é a mesma coisa. O que na prática não ocorre. 
> Um celular comum tem potencia limitada aos seus 75mW e antena interna de ganho 0. Isso sem falar do efeito multipath sofrido pelos celulares (smartphones). Um pouco dessas deficiências é amenizada pela alta sensibilidade do conjunto rádio-antena das ERBs das operadoras de celular, as altas potências de transmissão (na casa dos Watts e não dos miliwatts) e as ERBs de celular utilizarem uma frequência no downlink e outra no uplink (dois canais com um salto de frequência entre 20~60Mhz). Para smartphones o 4G é interdependente da existência de sinal 3G em conjunto com o sinal 4G para operar. Somente roteadores/modens 4G são dependentes exclusivamente do sinal 4G.
> Tendo dito isso, vem a parte da propagação. Em 2600Mhz (assim como o wireless 2.4ghz) tem problemas com obstáculos. Então nos grandes centros ou regiões que tenham morros, o 4G em 2600Mhz chega em ambientes internos em locais que se situem a no máximo 4~5km ao redor da ERB e provavelmente não chegará atrás do primeiro morro em áreas de terreno montanhoso.
> Em linha limpa de visada o sinal propagado pela ERB tem potencial para chegar até mais de 10km, entretanto nenhum equipamento celular comum (smartphone) terá EIRP suficiente para conectar-se a ERB (sinal de retorno fraco). 
> Apenas alguns equipamentos roteadores 4G (como o Link 4G Elsys) que tem uma potência levemente maior em seu rádio, ligadas em antenas de alto ganho, conseguem conexão a essa distância.
> Quanto a repetidor de sinal em 10km, com uma antena de alto ganho e visada limpa pra ERB, é plausível que possa-se repetir alguma coisa. 
> 
> Então assim: O sinal da ERB em 4G tem potencial pra chegar a 50km. Tem... Mas isso não ocorre na prática, porque as operadoras sabem que não exitem equipamentos clientes que tenham a capacidade de conexão a essa distância. Outra que se toda ERB transmitisse em potência pra atingir 50km, tudo viraria uma zona. Uma ERB iria interferir na outra, poluir o espectro dela mesma e de outras operadoras. Por isso as operadoras controlam a EIRP das ERBs de maneira que não haja potência excessiva. Isso somado ao já citado fato de os equipamentos cliente não terem potência, faz com que a percepção geral seja de que o 4G tem curto alcance.
> Por isso a ânsia do 4G em 700Mhz, que devido a sua baixa frequência tem uma melhor propagação.


Ehh, entendi agora! a diferença entre a transmissão de internet e celular, é que enquanto que existe o interesse do dono do provedor de internet em atender uma população de determinada região que fica distante, essa transmissão é feita em potência máxima, enquanto isso, não compensa para as operadoras de celular jogar o sinal a longa distância, pois, os aparelhos receptores "celulares" não conseguem captar esse sinal, com isso eles limitam a potencia, e que consequentemente diminui a distância.
O sinal da Tim chegava a 20km de distância em linha reta em 900/1800mhz, a gente conseguia capitar esse sinal com antenas, existe um local que um lg a275 conseguia capitar o sinal sem antena externa, e a Claro botou o sinal dela na mesma torre da Tim, e não se consegue capitar o sinal nem com antena externa, e com isso, um amigo ligou para a central da Claro para reclamar, e a atendente perguntou a ele, qual a distância que o mesmo estava da torre, e ele falou que estava a 20km, e teve como resposta que sinal de celular é para atender apenas o perímetro urbano, kkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Ehh, entendi agora! a diferença entre a transmissão de internet e celular, é que enquanto que existe o interesse do dono do provedor de internet em atender uma população de determinada região que fica distante, essa transmissão é feita em potência máxima, enquanto isso, não compensa para as operadoras de celular jogar o sinal a longa distância, pois, os aparelhos receptores "celulares" não conseguem captar esse sinal, com isso eles limitam a potencia, e que consequentemente diminui a distância.
> O sinal da Tim chegava a 20km de distância em linha reta em 900/1800mhz, a gente conseguia capitar esse sinal com antenas, existe um local que um lg a275 conseguia capitar o sinal sem antena externa, e a Claro botou o sinal dela na mesma torre da Tim, e não se consegue capitar o sinal nem com antena externa, e com isso, um amigo ligou para a central da Claro para reclamar, e a atendente perguntou a ele, qual a distância que o mesmo estava da torre, e ele falou que estava a 20km, e teve como resposta que sinal de celular é para atender apenas o perímetro urbano, kkkkkkkkkk!


Essa de atender o perímetro urbano é resposta padrão de quem não entende nada de telecom. 

Agora de uma operadora chegar o sinal e a outra não pode ser justamente pela frequência. Em 900Mhz a propagação é melhor devido a frequência ser mais baixa. A TIM está deixando sua faixa GSM somente nesta frequência e está reutilizando a banda de 1800Mhz para o 4G.
A Claro utiliza o GSM em 1800Mhz, que por ser uma banda de frequência mais alta não tem uma propagação tão eficiente quanto as bandas mais baixas. 
Por isso provavelmente a TIM chega e a Claro não.

----------


## chicao48

> Essa de atender o perímetro urbano é resposta padrão de quem não entende nada de telecom. 
> 
> Agora de uma operadora chegar o sinal e a outra não pode ser justamente pela frequência. Em 900Mhz a propagação é melhor devido a frequência ser mais baixa. A TIM está deixando sua faixa GSM somente nesta frequência e está reutilizando a banda de 1800Mhz para o 4G.
> A Claro utiliza o GSM em 1800Mhz, que por ser uma banda de frequência mais alta não tem uma propagação tão eficiente quanto as bandas mais baixas. 
> Por isso provavelmente a TIM chega e a Claro não.


http://www.novoeste.com/index.php?pa...dNews&id=31794

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, como moro numa cidade com área relativamente grande onde deve chegar perto dos 50 km em linha reta até a divisa com outro município.
A Vivo utiliza faixa de 850 MHz para 3 G e seu sinal atinge mal 15 km com yagi de 20 dBi e raramente 20 km e em ambos os casos com boa visibilidade.
A Tim usa 700, 850, 1800 em 3 G/4G e 900 para gsm e com alcance muito restrito e raramente alcança 15 km.
A Claro apesar de ter uma velocidade de conexão com internet muito boa; 5 M em 3G e 15 a 60 M em 4G mas são poucos os dispositivos para meio rural que atinja essa velocidade, mas são raros o alcance de 10 km.
A Oi coitada, mal chega a 2 km no celular em gsm desde a sua implantação.

Aqui Vivo, Tim e Claro me parece que tem um limite estipulado a 20 km, no ato da instalação chega a -98 dBm até -90 dBm e com 24 ou 48 horas o sinal cai, desliga e liga volta a funcionar e 2 horas depois cai de novo e isso bem antes do serviço 3G/4G que faz pouco mais de um ano. Tim em dez/16; Claro ag/17 e Vivo nov/17; mas a Oi uns 5 anos com a falta de investimentos tem perdido mais clientes. Claro já tem alguns anos funciona bem com log periódica e a Tim está começando( 700 MHz a 2600 MHz).
Está no projeto para o uso de 4G rural em propriedades até 30 ou 50 km da ERB mas velocidade de internet em 300 K, hoje duvido que alguém se interesse; Irá preferir um via satélite ainda que tenha o limite de dados no plano básico.

Logo ao longo das rodovias pavimentadas serão instalados as micro-ERBs compartilhando com mais de uma operadora, ou então em povoados ou comunidades rurais ajudando muito no fomento local.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, como moro numa cidade com área relativamente grande onde deve chegar perto dos 50 km em linha reta até a divisa com outro município.
> A Vivo utiliza faixa de 850 MHz para 3 G e seu sinal atinge mal 15 km com yagi de 20 dBi e raramente 20 km e em ambos os casos com boa visibilidade.
> A Tim usa 700, 850, 1800 em 3 G/4G e 900 para gsm e com alcance muito restrito e raramente alcança 15 km.
> A Claro apesar de ter uma velocidade de conexão com internet muito boa; 5 M em 3G e 15 a 60 M em 4G mas são poucos os dispositivos para meio rural que atinja essa velocidade, mas são raros o alcance de 10 km.
> A Oi coitada, mal chega a 2 km no celular em gsm desde a sua implantação.
> 
> Aqui Vivo, Tim e Claro me parece que tem um limite estipulado a 20 km, no ato da instalação chega a -98 dBm até -90 dBm e com 24 ou 48 horas o sinal cai, desliga e liga volta a funcionar e 2 horas depois cai de novo e isso bem antes do serviço 3G/4G que faz pouco mais de um ano. Tim em dez/16; Claro ag/17 e Vivo nov/17; mas a Oi uns 5 anos com a falta de investimentos tem perdido mais clientes. Claro já tem alguns anos funciona bem com log periódica e a Tim está começando( 700 MHz a 2600 MHz).
> Está no projeto para o uso de 4G rural em propriedades até 30 ou 50 km da ERB mas velocidade de internet em 300 K, hoje duvido que alguém se interesse; Irá preferir um via satélite ainda que tenha o limite de dados no plano básico.
> 
> Logo ao longo das rodovias pavimentadas serão instalados as micro-ERBs compartilhando com mais de uma operadora, ou então em povoados ou comunidades rurais ajudando muito no fomento local.


Amigo, a população da zona rural está incomunicável, não só aqui como em várias regiões do Brasil. Tá uma crise muito grande de sinal de celular de algum tempo para cá. Vez por outro, eu esmiunçando na internet, encontro pessoas perguntando para fabricantes de antenas, porque não estão mais conseguindo pegar sinal de celular, e as respostas são sempre as mesmas:"senhor é porque a sua operadora mudou de frequência!", e não é. Aqui não se consegue mais pegar sinal de Tim, nem em 900mhz e nem tão pouco em 1800mhz. Tem gente aqui na zona rural que tá pagando r$50,00 por 1 mega de velocidade de internet via rádio, mas na verdade só chega 500k de velocidade, e funciona dia 1 dia e 2 não, porque não consegue mais capitar o sinal da Tim, kkkkkkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Chicao48, como disse as operadoras com exceção da Oi e Vivo estão usando duas bandas; ora em frequencia mais baixa Tx ou Rx, ora as duas altas ou duas baixas, daí a necessidade de log-periódica. Não demorará para a Vivo e Oi fazerem o mesmo, mas se a distância for superior ou no limite de 15 km não crie espectativas.
No aplicativo minha Claro, em mapa de cobertura mostra claramente os pontos de cobertura em 2G, 3G, 4G e 4,5G no celular. Outras operadoras mostra somente se um determinado local oferece o tipo de serviço. Ligação telefônica estão restritas a 2G, 3G e LTE, e quando estão em repouso fica na rede de dados onde muitas vezes está em outra faixa de frequência.

----------


## chicao48

> Chicao48, como disse as operadoras com exceção da Oi e Vivo estão usando duas bandas; ora em frequencia mais baixa Tx ou Rx, ora as duas altas ou duas baixas, daí a necessidade de log-periódica. Não demorará para a Vivo e Oi fazerem o mesmo, mas se a distância for superior ou no limite de 15 km não crie espectativas.
> No aplicativo minha Claro, em mapa de cobertura mostra claramente os pontos de cobertura em 2G, 3G, 4G e 4,5G no celular. Outras operadoras mostra somente se um determinado local oferece o tipo de serviço. Ligação telefônica estão restritas a 2G, 3G e LTE, e quando estão em repouso fica na rede de dados onde muitas vezes está em outra faixa de frequência.


Como o "achar" é amigo de todos os enganos, eu achava que repetidores de sinal de celular era liberado para ser usado. Na Bahia, em várias regiões, a ANATEL já apreendeu muitos. Vi a tempos atrás, no site da Aquario, um internauta relatando que não sabia porque a ANATEL apreendeu o repetidor da Aquario que ele possuia, já que ele é homologado por ela, kkkkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Como o "achar" é amigo de todos os enganos, eu achava que repetidores de sinal de celular era liberado para ser usado. Na Bahia, em várias regiões, a ANATEL já apreendeu muitos. Vi a tempos atrás, no site da Aquario, um internauta relatando que não sabia porque a ANATEL apreendeu o repetidor da Aquario que ele possuia, já que ele é homologado por ela, kkkkkkkkk!


Repetidor de celular é para uso "indoor". Assim como exitem regras para as frequências wifi não poderem ultrapassar os limites de uma edificação o sinal de repetidores não é para ser usado em ambiente externo.
Aliás. Para uso externo a ANATEL nem homologa equipamentos se não for para uso da própria operadora.
Esses chamados repetidores da Aquário, são homologados como reforçador de sinais interno.

----------


## chicao48

> Repetidor de celular é para uso "indoor". Assim como exitem regras para as frequências wifi não poderem ultrapassar os limites de uma edificação o sinal de repetidores não é para ser usado em ambiente externo.
> Aliás. Para uso externo a ANATEL nem homologa equipamentos se não for para uso da própria operadora.
> Esses chamados repetidores da Aquário, são homologados como reforçador de sinais interno.


Há uns 3 anos eu ia passando em um povoado, e vi um instalador instalando uma antena em uma residência; na caminhonete dele tinha máquina de solda, tubos de ferro, cabos rgc 213 e conectores, e eu para adquirir conhecimentos técnicos fui até o mesmo. Ele me falou que trabalhava também com montagem de torres em propriedades particulares, e nessa conversa chegamos ao assunto de repetidores de sinal, e "segundo ele", os poucos que ele já instalou para atender povoados ou mesmo para uma fazenda, ele teve que ir na ANATEL em Brasília para legalizar o funcionamento, e que essas mini erbs são legalizadas como "erb comunitária"!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 no site do ministério das comunicações e a maioria dos tribunais federais entendem o seguinte:
1- transmissão de sinais eletromagnéticos a partir de um determinado ponto ou estação para outras unidades receptoras por meio de fio ou ar precisa ter licença.
2- eventos como shows, exposições precisa ter comunicação prévia junto ao órgão fiscalizador.
3- homologação da estação está condicionado a todos os critérios da legislação em vigor.
4- roteadores domésticos/comerciais precisam de licença prévia solicitado pelo assinante junto ao órgão competente.

É considerado aceitável, em casos como.
1- instalação de cabos para devidos fins dentro de um mesmo imóvel, condomínio ou edificação.
2- o uso por meio de sistemas irradiantes limitados a 26 dBm irradiados com um alcance condicionado dentro do mesmo imóvel, condomínio ou edificação. Se ultrapassar acho que o limite é de 20 metros ou menos
3- em propriedades rurais, é limitado a 1 km no pior sinal aceitável( -100 dBm) desde que seja na mesma propriedade; caso seja usado em outra propriedade precisa de autorização prévia( vizinho) mas este não pode fazer o uso do mesmo.
Eu aconselho a adoção de um contrato informal, de preferência por escrito; não tem limite de antenas a ser instalado. Muitas vezes os pequenos provedores fazem jus deste espaço para levar a internet nas áreas rurais.

O problema dos repetidores, é que ficam travados num canal criando problemas para a operadora( ligação em andamento). Existe repetidores passivos. que são painéis refletores e até rochas e mesmo usando com duas antenas, muitas vezes construídas acidentalmente e nunca vi dois sistemas que dessem certo.
Pessoal põe os repetidores, muitas vezes por falta de competência dos governos locais e até mesmo a flexibilização para pequenas cidades, distritos ou povoados. Torres já existem para telefonia fixa, algumas homologadas inclusive particulares.Basta o acerto de locação ou compartilhamento de torre e normalmente são 3 antenas, quando muito 5 antenas.
Compartilhamento de torre e flexibilização já até existe em forma da lei, mas prefeituras querem licitação para o uso, estados querem o ICMS e operadoras ainda ficam na briga por "exclusividade" e todas poderão ir à falência. Fazendeiro vai por a internet, pagará 50, 100, 200 por mês mas terá 10, 20 pessoas que se beneficiarão, se tiver sinal de celular numa comunidade próxima não deixarão de usar o celular. Vamos levar em conta que participação de smartfones de dois chips é cerca de 80%. Como uso a Claro, para eles é celular, não possui plano ou cadastro específico para 3G ou 4G e meu chip é desde a época do gsm e funciona o 4G a taxas de 60 MB, talvez poderia ser superior uma vez que prevê 100 MB.

Aqui tem umas 5 comunidades, 10 famílias, campo de futebol, bar, salão para missas ou cultos, escola, internet mas celular só por meio de antena específica. Nos eventos chega a agrupar 200, 300 pessoas, fora cerca de 300 estudantes, tendo sinal de operadoras não seria difícil chegar a meta de 1000 pessoas. Uma fazenda organizou vaquejada, reuniu 150 pessoas sem propaganda, patrocínio nada, como tem telefone e hoje não tem internet e celular mal chegaria a 20. O parque de exposições que fica 5 km, sem celular, mas internet é público acho difícil alcançar a meta de 500 por dia em visitantes, leilão é um outro público.
Todos eles me chamaram, para instalar repetidor, fui contra alegando nas implicações que poderia ter, um revendedor da aquário me contestou numa reunião; simplesmente disse prove, não é somente a homologação do equipamento, é muito além. Isso é como comprar o carro, não é só a homologação no DENATRAN é muito além.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48 no site do ministério das comunicações e a maioria dos tribunais federais entendem o seguinte:
> 1- transmissão de sinais eletromagnéticos a partir de um determinado ponto ou estação para outras unidades receptoras por meio de fio ou ar precisa ter licença.
> 2- eventos como shows, exposições precisa ter comunicação prévia junto ao órgão fiscalizador.
> 3- homologação da estação está condicionado a todos os critérios da legislação em vigor.
> 4- roteadores domésticos/comerciais precisam de licença prévia solicitado pelo assinante junto ao órgão competente.
> 
> É considerado aceitável, em casos como.
> 1- instalação de cabos para devidos fins dentro de um mesmo imóvel, condomínio ou edificação.
> 2- o uso por meio de sistemas irradiantes limitados a 26 dBm irradiados com um alcance condicionado dentro do mesmo imóvel, condomínio ou edificação. Se ultrapassar acho que o limite é de 20 metros ou menos
> ...


É isso aí amigo, aí fica um monte de malucos instalando repetidores de sinal em cima de tudo quanto é morro desse Brasil e postando vídeo na internet. Dizem que além da ANATEL apreender os equipamentos ainda aplica uma multa em reai$, kkkkkkkkk!

----------


## mariorural

Boa noite amigos sou novato aqui e totalmente leigo no assunto, pois bem o que me trouxe até aqui foi a solicitação de um cliente que quer internet em sua casa que fica no meio da floresta Amazônica. Pois bem na casa dele que fica à 22 Km da torre mais próxima ele já tem um celular da vivo funcionando perfeitamente com uma antena aquário de 20 dbi. minha pergunta e a seguinte se o sinal de voz chega perfeitamente o 3G também chega?estou pretendendo ou o link 3g de elsys ou o modem 3g/4g wifi Zte MF235 se houver a possibilidade qual dos modelos devo usar? desde já agradeço a atenção de todos. segue fotos com a localização

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Normalmente basta trocar o aparelho, mas como o 3G supostamente possui uma potência em RF menor se o sinal for fraco não chegara com qualidade ou nem chegará. Alguns casos a Vivo e Tim tem reduzido a potência nos rádios 2G/GSM ficando a meu ver numa potência pouco mais alta que a Claro. Aqui em Minas a Vivo utiliza em 3 G 850 MHz e 2500 MHz em 4 G, a Tim em 700, 850, 1800 e a Claro em 1800/1900, 2600 mas todas conforme o caso utilizam outras faixas autorizadas pela ANATEL.
Mas o maior sofrimento é quanto ao canal de voz e dados, a Claro desde o 2 G usa duas faixas ou duas bandas ou até mesmo recebe em uma banda e transmite em outra; a Tim está se preparando para isso na rede 4 G talvez até com 3 G e com certeza a Vivo fará isso também. Isso já por si nos exige antenas com largura de banda maior tipo LOG periódicas ( 700 a 2600 MHz), mas tem um ganho efetivo menor e nos testes que fiz com até 20 km foi satisfatório.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite amigos sou novato aqui e totalmente leigo no assunto, pois bem o que me trouxe até aqui foi a solicitação de um cliente que quer internet em sua casa que fica no meio da floresta Amazônica. Pois bem na casa dele que fica à 22 Km da torre mais próxima ele já tem um celular da vivo funcionando perfeitamente com uma antena aquário de 20 dbi. minha pergunta e a seguinte se o sinal de voz chega perfeitamente o 3G também chega?estou pretendendo ou o link 3g de elsys ou o modem 3g/4g wifi Zte MF235 se houver a possibilidade qual dos modelos devo usar? desde já agradeço a atenção de todos. segue fotos com a localização


Chega sinal para voz, mas este sinal é 3G ou 2G? Porque este sinal pode ser GSM. Daí só funciona para coz mesmo.
O ideal seria localizar esse sinal com um smatphone Samsung (só esse mesmo) digitar no teclado *#0011# tirar um print da tela de info que vai aparecer e postar aqui para análise do sinal.
Ou ainda ir lá nessa antena do cliente e plugar um modem desses aí e ver o sinal

----------


## chicao48

> Boa noite amigos sou novato aqui e totalmente leigo no assunto, pois bem o que me trouxe até aqui foi a solicitação de um cliente que quer internet em sua casa que fica no meio da floresta Amazônica. Pois bem na casa dele que fica à 22 Km da torre mais próxima ele já tem um celular da vivo funcionando perfeitamente com uma antena aquário de 20 dbi. minha pergunta e a seguinte se o sinal de voz chega perfeitamente o 3G também chega?estou pretendendo ou o link 3g de elsys ou o modem 3g/4g wifi Zte MF235 se houver a possibilidade qual dos modelos devo usar? desde já agradeço a atenção de todos. segue fotos com a localização


Nem sempre o que chega bem para voz, chega para dados, ainda mais se tratando de uma distância dessa. Celular rural de mesa consegue funcionar para voz com nível de sinal bastante precário em torno de -102dbm, mas dados não se consegue. A primeira coisa a se fazer é identificar em qual frequência o 3g realmente está funcionando e identificar qual nível de sinal recebido. O celular rural de mesa 3g da aquario tem como se fazer isso, pois, ele possui recurso nas suas configurações, que você pode ir testando cada frequência, se é 3g ou 2g e nivel de sinal recebido, inclusive ele possui também frequência de 2100mhz. De antemão, já vou lhe informando que não tive boa experiência com esse zte 253L em zona rural, enquanto os nivel de sinal recebido foi o suficiente para fazer funcionar interfaces e celular de mesa, não foi suficiente para funcioná-lo. O link 3g elsys nunca usei, e ele só transmite dados, então teria que montá-lo independente com outro chip apenas para dados.

----------


## sphreak

> Nem sempre o que chega bem para voz, chega para dados, ainda mais se tratando de uma distância dessa. Celular rural de mesa consegue funcionar para voz com nível de sinal bastante precário em torno de -102dbm, mas dados não se consegue. A primeira coisa a se fazer é identificar em qual frequência o 3g realmente está funcionando e identificar qual nível de sinal recebido. O celular rural de mesa 3g da aquario tem como se fazer isso, pois, ele possui recurso nas suas configurações, que você pode ir testando cada frequência, se é 3g ou 2g e nivel de sinal recebido, inclusive ele possui também frequência de 2100mhz. De antemão, já vou lhe informando que não tive boa experiência com esse zte 253L em zona rural, enquanto os nivel de sinal recebido foi o suficiente para fazer funcionar interfaces e celular de mesa, não foi suficiente para funcioná-lo. O link 3g elsys nunca usei, e ele só transmite dados, então teria que montá-lo independente com outro chip apenas para dados.


Realmente esses ZTE da vida é complicado pra área rural. Tem um modelo novo da Elsys, o AMPLIMAX que funciona com 4G/3G e voz no mesmo cabo de dados, separando a linha de voz no POE. Me parece promissor. Tô esperando chegar um pra testes aqui.

----------


## pinhal

Boa Tarde! Caros amigos a tempo acompanho esse topico em busca de conhecimento e solução para o meu problema. Como muitos quero coolocar internet na zona rural, hoje utilizo um antena de 20 dbi cf820 e um celular de mesa e uma torre de 17 metros, com esses equipamentos consigo sinal da vivo entre -98 a -102 dbm para falar ate vai bem porem navegar nem sonhando, como eu tenho um modem da vivo 3g sempre instalo ele, na madrugada ate recebo msgs de wats porem nao consigo enviar nada, estou pensando em testar a OI, vou postar uns prints aqui e quero que vcs deem uma olhada e ve se tem algo que eu possa fazer para melhorar meu sinal, sei que assim é dificil pois varios fatores influenciam, porem nao custa tentar...

----------


## sphreak

> Boa Tarde! Caros amigos a tempo acompanho esse topico em busca de conhecimento e solução para o meu problema. Como muitos quero coolocar internet na zona rural, hoje utilizo um antena de 20 dbi cf820 e um celular de mesa e uma torre de 17 metros, com esses equipamentos consigo sinal da vivo entre -98 a -102 dbm para falar ate vai bem porem navegar nem sonhando, como eu tenho um modem da vivo 3g sempre instalo ele, na madrugada ate recebo msgs de wats porem nao consigo enviar nada, estou pensando em testar a OI, vou postar uns prints aqui e quero que vcs deem uma olhada e ve se tem algo que eu possa fazer para melhorar meu sinal, sei que assim é dificil pois varios fatores influenciam, porem nao custa tentar...


Tem um monte de coisa errada e inconsistente aí amigo. No teste via aparelho Samsung o UARFCN é 10612 (Frequência 2122.4Mhz) condizente com a banda 3G em 2100Mhz. Só que tem um problema!!! Esse sinal não é da VIVO! Segundo o MNC/MCC 724/16 esse sinal é da OI (Brasil Telecom). E com sinal em -116dBm (nulo/impraticável) 
Para que um teste seja válido tem que aparecer as barrinhas de sinal (pelo menos uma) no aparelho. Isso ocorre porque os celulares Samsung no modo de teste, não estando registrado na rede do chip, ele mede o primeiro melhor sinal ou o sinal presente no local. Refaça o teste em um local que ele não apareça como sem rede. Dica: Se você quer o sinal 3G vá no menu de rede do aparelho e deixe ele só para 3G antes do teste. Porque se ele se registrar em uma rede 2G, vai apresentar os dados dessa rede.

Segunda coisa aí é a antena. A CF820 é para a banda de 850Mhz. Só que a Vivo opera o 2G (GSM) nessa frequência. Poucos locais a Vivo opera o 3G nessa frequência. O 850Mhz é utilizado muito pela TIM para 3G. Mas são poucos os locais que tem. Esse aspecto se sustenta pelo print do Blackbox 3G. No status da conexão WAN, o tipo de rede é GPRS (sigla para 2G GSM). Se fosse 3G seria UMTS ou WCDMA e se fosse 4G seria LTE. Então esqueça conexão a internet nessa modulação GPRS. E mesmo se fosse 3G, o sinal é de -93dBm. Bom pra voz mas muito ruim para dados. O sinal teria que ser maior. Uns -85dBm ou -80dBm seria ideal.

Considere utilizar um equipamento com pigtail de no máximo 1 metro da antena. Eu indico o Link Amplimax da Elsys. Funciona como modem 3G/4G e telefone. É só colocar o chip nele, um telefone sem fio e um roteador WIFI. Instala ele no pé da antena e dá pra puxar até uns 80mts de cabo de rede.

Se a OI funciona aí bem o 3G, é só comprar uma antena de 2100Mhz e mandar ver, uma CF2117 da Aquário. Nessa frequência você pode utilizar uma grelha daquelas da Aquario para WIFI modelo MM2420 ou de maior ganho a MM2425 que vai de boas!! (não é a modelo USB... USB é lixo!)

----------


## pinhal

Me expressei mal amigo... Com essa antena de 20 dbi uso a vivo no celular de mesa em 850, pois eu achava que so funcionava ela la, depois de ver o fórum que aprendi essa do teclado da samsung e fui la e fiz o teste, que foi esses prints que postei, pelo print da vivo não da nem sinal de vida, agora na oi em 2100 apareceu algum sinal, por dar esse sinal no celular sera q com uma antena externa na frequência 2100 terá uma melhorada significativa? e qual é melhor para 2100 a Yagi ou a telada? Desde ja agradeço a atenção!

----------


## sphreak

> Me expressei mal amigo... Com essa antena de 20 dbi uso a vivo no celular de mesa em 850, pois eu achava que so funcionava ela la, depois de ver o fórum que aprendi essa do teclado da samsung e fui la e fiz o teste, que foi esses prints que postei, pelo print da vivo não da nem sinal de vida, agora na oi em 2100 apareceu algum sinal, por dar esse sinal no celular sera q com uma antena externa na frequência 2100 terá uma melhorada significativa? e qual é melhor para 2100 a Yagi ou a telada? Desde ja agradeço a atenção!


É possível sim que com uma antena externa o sinal em 2100Mhz melhore. A melhor é a telada. Mas eu aconselho a emprestar uma antena dessas tipo grelha antes e fazer um teste pra não jogar $$ fora. Não utilize pigtail maior que 5mts (RG58) ou 10mts (RGC213) pois a perda de sinal nessas frequências é alta se o cabo for muito comprido.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, li todas as postagens, 39 páginas, e fiquei confuso: uma antena externa, cabo, e dentro de casa a antena fixa do repetidor. 
A anatel proíbe se o sinal na antena externa ficar mais "forte" que o sinal do telefone sem o repetidor ? Ou a proibição é se o sinal da antena interna "vazar", ou ambos ?
Obrigado.

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, li todas as postagens, 39 páginas, e fiquei confuso: uma antena externa, cabo, e dentro de casa a antena fixa do repetidor. 
> A anatel proíbe se o sinal na antena externa ficar mais "forte" que o sinal do telefone sem o repetidor ? Ou a proibição é se o sinal da antena interna "vazar", ou ambos ?
> Obrigado.


Nenhum deles. A proibição é referente a interferência, que não pode ocorrer!

Geralmente se deve a chamada realimentação de sistema. 

Você já deve ter presenciado o efeito da chamada "microfonia". Aquele efeito horrível de quando um microfone é aproximado de uma caixa de som.
Ou faça um teste: Pegue 2 celulares. Coloque um ao lado do outro e ligue de um celular para o outro. Coloque ambos no modo viva-voz. O som irá fazer um "LOOP" pelo sistema, realimentando infinitamente o túnel de áudio. Se for um microfone em um show ou uma festa, todo mundo fica surdo  :Vollkommenauf:   :Vollkommenauf:   :Vollkommenauf: 

Voltemos para o mundo da radiofrequência.


Guarde essa informação>>> Torres de celular (assim como repetidores) trabalham com salto de frequência para uplink (telefone>>ERB) e downlink (ERB>>telefone). Então se a torre está enviando voz e dados para o telefone em digamos, 735Mhz, o telefone irá enviar voz e dados para a torre com um salto abaixo, digamos em 715Mhz. Uplink e Downlink trabalhando em frequências diferentes. 
Esse salto de frequência é importante para evitar a poluição do espectro e evitar interferência.



O que ocorre com repetidores são alguns problemas, os mais comuns são: 

-Repetidor em local desnecessário: Neste caso o sinal da operadora é forte o suficiente para prover os serviços, entretanto o cidadão resolve colocar um repetidor para simplesmente ficar com sinal cheio no celular.
Dentro desse problema podem acontecer 2 coisas: Como as ERB de operadoras tem sensibilidade elevada, o excesso de sinal na entrada da antena pode resultar em uma amplificação excessiva pelo repetidor e esse sinal pode retornar para a torre e ser recaptado pela operadora. É mais raro mas pode acontecer.
O segundo fator mais frequente neste problema, é o excesso de sinal da saída do repetidor chegar a antena externa, gerando um LOOP no túnel de radiofrequência, gerando um efeito cascata e com aumento de intensidade da saída do repetidor até o seu limite operacional. 
E aí vem o pepino!!! Esse efeito costuma simplesmente cortar a conexão de todos os celulares no raio de ação da interferência, desde cortes em ligações, ausência de conexão a internet até total disrupção do sinal. É nesse ponto que a operadora, juntamente com a Anatel pegam o cara.

-Repetidor mal dimensionado ou com instalação precária: Neste caso, quando a instalação é mal feita, ocorre realimentação do sistema por falta de separação entre antena externa e antena interna, falta de separação entre antena externa e repetidor. 
Este é um dos casos mais graves que o excesso de sinal na entrada do repetidor. O excesso de sinal na entrada do repetidor causa LOOP somente na fase ERB>>telefone, derrubando o sinal ou interferindo no raio de ação do repetidor. No caso de realimentação por proximidade/mal dimensionamento do projeto, o LOOP pode ocorrer no sentido contrário. No sentido telefone>>ERB, matando a célula de sinal celular e não só o raio de ação do repetidor, tendo em vista que o sinal com LOOP será enviado pela antena externa em direção a ERB.


Então tenha em mente que: Quanto maior for o sinal de entrada na antena externa, tão maior deve ser a separação entre a antena externa e a antena interna

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Por recomendação a ANATEL não aconselha o uso de repetidores de sinal, por que num dado momento pode acontecer de estar conectado por conta do loopig mas nada conectado a ele. O ideal seria que ele recebesse da ERB ( 900 ou 1800) e transmitisse aos celulares ( 1800 ou 900) e no máximo 5 dBm, transmissor do repetidor para a ERB seguirá o padrão( 20 dBm).
Não aconselha, por que muitos delas são homologados seja por imaturidade dos profissionais ou pressão dos fabricantes/importadores.

Caso funcione, este seu sinal deverá ficar restrito somente em sua propriedade ou edificação, sendo vedada a cobrança aos usuários. Caso seja para uso em edificação ou imóvel comercial é necessário licença específica.

----------


## JoaoBC

Sphreak e Nilton, obrigado pelas respostas.
Creio que no meu caso, não teria problemas. O sinal chega de tal forma, que o modem E8372 consegue achar e se registrar na rede, sempre com Tim B28 (700 MHz), sempre em área aberta (fora de casa), mas os celulares somente a acham mas não se registram.
Todos os aparelhos com Banda B28 (700 MHz) (Um Galaxy J5 Metal 2016, da Samsung, um K10-Novo da LG, um Sony Xperia XA, e um Lg G5SE)

----------


## Nilton Nakao

joaoBC, obrigado. Fui numa propriedade onde somente os celulares comuns com android 2.3 se conectavam, o resto esquece. De repente chega uma mensagem no meu moto G via whatsapp e sinal com duas barras ou uma mesmo. Fiz ligação, entrei dentro de casa(sala), continuei falando normalmente mesmo tendo sumido( não sei como ele consegue).
Era de primeira geração, atualmente é G5S então não sei quanto ao seu comportamento, mas é um pouco mais fraco na recepção em 3 G pelo menos.

Não sou um "puxa-saco" para linha motorola, mas meus filhos também aderiram e eles afirmam que onde outros não chegam, nos deles chegam normalmente, mas com rede wi-fi espalhado em muitos comércios isso é irrelevante. Negócio deles é mais atualização do SO mesmo, e é o unico que faz roteamento em 5.8 nos modelos intermediários.

----------


## JoaoBC

Em 2016 houve um estudo sobre qual telefone tinha melhor sinal. O S7 edge ganhou em quase todos os quesitos. Nunca mais repetiram o estudo.

----------


## JoaoBC

Vi no site adrenaline uma foto da tela do computador onde se usa o amplimax 4G, uma referência ao VoLTE.

https://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/...ost-1073973605

----------


## vfernandes0408

Aos especialistas que possuímos neste tópico estou com uma baita duvida.
Meus pais moram em um local que o sinal de telefone é pessimo, coloquei uma antena da claro apontada para a torre mais próxima que fica a uns 4km(linha reta). Com essa antena(850mhz espinha de peixe) consigo sinal de -74 e uma velocidade de uns 12mb/4mb na frequencia de 850mhz. Fiz a compra de um antena de 4g(Aquario CF-2620) que sei que tem na região e fiz o apontamento 
porem não consegui ter sinal nenhum. Sei que a frequência mais alta de 4g(2600mhz) tem muita perda. 
Alguem recomendaria alguma solução para isto ou uma antena ? Ou booster ou um amplimax ?

Mapa da Distancia ate antena
https://imgur.com/a/YcZPHfo#L8RNsP2

Abaixo o link do diag do roteador.
https://imgur.com/a/Som2Jlm#xj3uW7r

----------


## sphreak

> Aos especialistas que possuímos neste tópico estou com uma baita duvida.
> Meus pais moram em um local que o sinal de telefone é pessimo, coloquei uma antena da claro apontada para a torre mais próxima que fica a uns 4km(linha reta). Com essa antena(850mhz espinha de peixe) consigo sinal de -74 e uma velocidade de uns 12mb/4mb na frequencia de 850mhz. Fiz a compra de um antena de 4g(Aquario CF-2620) que sei que tem na região e fiz o apontamento 
> porem não consegui ter sinal nenhum. Sei que a frequência mais alta de 4g(2600mhz) tem muita perda. 
> Alguem recomendaria alguma solução para isto ou uma antena ? Ou booster ou um amplimax ?
> 
> Mapa da Distancia ate antena
> https://imgur.com/a/YcZPHfo#L8RNsP2
> 
> Abaixo o link do diag do roteador.
> https://imgur.com/a/Som2Jlm#xj3uW7r


A questão do 4G em 2600Mhz não é nem a perda. É a propagação. 

Diferente do 3G em 850Mhz que tem alta propagação, trabalha com sinais refletidos, refratados, etc. Tanto que, em 850Mhz o apontamento da antena nem sempre é diretamente para a torre (ERB). O apontamento é na direção de melhor sinal, tendo em vista que o sinal pode estar sendo refletido em um morro, etc.

Tendo em mente este fato que é comum as baixas frequências, as altas frequências como o 4G 2600Mhz não se comportam da mesma maneira. Então quando o sinal encontra um obstáculo, a sua propagação é drasticamente reduzida.

Analisando suas imagens pude perceber 2 coisas: 

- A primeira é que seu equipamento está configurado como "Somente WCDMA", ou seja, ele só vai conectar em redes 3G




É necessário alterar as configurações do equipamento para permitir o 4G.

- A segunda, e posso dizer que é a mais determinante para o seu problema, é a obstrução de relevo. Que em 850Mhz pode não ser tão limitante nesses quase 4Km, mas fatal para o 4G em 2600Mhz.

Observe o quadro de trajeto do sinal X relevo no quadrante superior direito da figura:



Perceba que a obstrução é completa.

Tente, com um smartphone, localizar dentro da propriedade algum local que exiba sinal 4G e testar o sinal neste ponto.

----------


## vfernandes0408

> A questão do 4G em 2600Mhz não é nem a perda. É a propagação. 
> 
> Diferente do 3G em 850Mhz que tem alta propagação, trabalha com sinais refletidos, refratados, etc. Tanto que, em 850Mhz o apontamento da antena nem sempre é diretamente para a torre (ERB). O apontamento é na direção de melhor sinal, tendo em vista que o sinal pode estar sendo refletido em um morro, etc.
> 
> Tendo em mente este fato que é comum as baixas frequências, as altas frequências como o 4G 2600Mhz não se comportam da mesma maneira. Então quando o sinal encontra um obstáculo, a sua propagação é drasticamente reduzida.
> 
> Analisando suas imagens pude perceber 2 coisas: 
> 
> - A primeira é que seu equipamento está configurado como "Somente WCDMA", ou seja, ele só vai conectar em redes 3G
> ...


Obrigado meu amigo. Logo apos criar o topico verifiquei justamente o que voce falou. Sabe informar se as frequencias mais baixas do 4g tem esse mesmo "problema" da de 2600 ?

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado meu amigo. Logo apos criar o topico verifiquei justamente o que voce falou. Sabe informar se as frequencias mais baixas do 4g tem esse mesmo "problema" da de 2600 ?


Quanto menor a frequência, mais baixas são as probabilidades desse tipo de efeito. Por isso a ansiedade é grande pelo 4G em 700Mhz. 

O 4G em 2600Mhz tem sido utilizado mais em pequenos centros (shoppings, hotéis, praças, etc), para distâncias maiores as operadoras está migrando a faixa do 2G em 1800Mhz e "convertendo" a ERB para 4G em 1800Mhz. 

Em alguns estados onde a TV analógica foi desligada há mais de 2 anos, o 4G em 700Mhz já é uma realidade.

----------


## JoaoBC

Matematicamente falando, 2600MHz é QUASE 4 vezes 700 MHz. E 1800 MHz é pouco mais de 2 e meia vezes. Muita coisa.Torcendo para implementarem as faixas de 450 MHz ou quem sabe, 600, 650...

Bom, na verdade, gostaria mesmo é de ter internet via rádio ou satélite.

Em rádio, vieram aqui e disseram não ter vizada, apesar de ter num sítio usando internet por rádio a menos de 2Km daqui.

Já satélite, me comprometi a _comprar_ o equipamento, o que sairia entre 2 e 4 mil reais, e contratar o serviço por um mês, depois interromper, e recontratar um mês ano seguinte. NÃO aceitaram. Querem que pague (mesmo sem uso) continuamente. Mas R$ 180 a 600/mês durante um ano para usar só 30 dias é sacanagem.

----------


## sphreak

> Matematicamente falando, 2600MHz é QUASE 4 vezes 7000MHz. E 1800 MHz é pouco mais de 2 e meia vezes. Muita coisa.Torcendo para implementarem as faixas de 450 MHz ou quem sabe, 600, 650...


Sem chance. Cada faixa tem sua aplicação. E quanto mais baixa a frequência, menor a capacidade de transmissão de dados pela portadora.

----------


## JoaoBC

Voltei da roça hoje. Pouco antes de voltar, peguei um celular ZTE que permite travar a frequência de operação 3G e 4G, e também um celular rural da elsys que mostra a frequência de operação em 2G (mas não permite escolher a banda/frequência).
Encontrei o 2G no elsys:

850 MHz vivo
900 MHz claro
1.800 MHz oi
Não consegui 2G da tim.

No ZTE:
Vivo 3G. 850 MHz
Claro 3G. 850 MHz
Tim 3G. 2100 MHz.
Não encontrei 3G da oi. O telefone acha as redes, mas não se registra nelas. O sinal varia muito. Com o telefone parado, mudava de -75dBm para -103dBm no 3G da vivo.

4G da Tim: 700 e 1800 MHz
4G da Claro: 1800 MHz.
Só o modem E8372 se registrou no 4G e só da tim.

Divisa Marechal Floriano com Domingos Martins.
Distrito de Nova Almeida (ES)

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, alguém já testou o "smartphone rural" modelo Bdf-12 ?
Parece interessante

----------


## JoaoBC

http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...ia-de-450-mhz/

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Casualmente fiz um teste em meu celular, com 4G da Claro consegui um alcance de 8 km visual no celular, na Tim já migrou para 3G mas alcançou 16 km com antena yagi, a Claro nem pensar isso por que ao efetuar uma ligação estra troca de banda para 3G( 1800 MHz), enquanto a Tim e Vivo opera na faixa de 850 MHz.

Ontem no aplicativo da Claro, o mapa de cobertura o sinal 4G tem maior cobertura do que 3G nesta cidade. Como tinha poucos usuários e taxas de velocidade serem bem superiores às concorrentes, até mais do que a internet fixa( 80 MB no celular contra 12 MB na fixa) e custando mesma faixa de preço no plano pós-pago; conforme o perfil do usuário já não justifica ter internet fixa quanto mais o telefone fixo, acontecendo o mesmo com a Tim e Oi principalmente por que os celulares da Motorola e conforme o modelo de outras marcas podem rotear em 5 GHz ou 5,8 GHz na maioria deles. Baixei um arquivo de 700 MB em 4 minutos roteando o meu celular em 2,4 GHz, na internet fixa o previsto seria de 45 minutos.

Com a nova norma de se usar rede 4G no lugar de orelhões nos povoados, distritos, assentamentos, comunidades indígenas e quirombolas desde que não haja sinal de celular muita coisa vai mudar. Prefiro que seja liberado logo para pelo menos 4 operadoras, e não apenas uma delas.
Oi e Vivo estão reclamando dos alto custo, que se rateie com outras duas e com certeza onde na maioria das vezes esses orelhões vivem estragados, se não tiver internet ou operadora que ficar muito instável ou velocidade ruim pagará caro. Cliente se precisar de ser fiel será por um ano, no ano seguinte pode perder esse cliente.
Sou fiel a Claro, por enquanto as outras não me oferecem nada a mais para o meu perfil aliás até menos e raramente recebo aquelas mensagem que travam a tela do celular( afff), o que não acontece com a Vivo.

Os pequenos provedores, precisarão melhorar muito na qualidade de seus serviços isso não quer dizer que seja na velocidade.
Três comunidades da região terá um salto na qualidade de vida imensurável, por que possuem escolas rurais, comércio apesar de ser informal por conta da legislação também e seguros de frete para essas localidades podem ficar mais baratos.

----------


## chicao48

> Casualmente fiz um teste em meu celular, com 4G da Claro consegui um alcance de 8 km visual no celular, na Tim já migrou para 3G mas alcançou 16 km com antena yagi, a Claro nem pensar isso por que ao efetuar uma ligação estra troca de banda para 3G( 1800 MHz), enquanto a Tim e Vivo opera na faixa de 850 MHz.
> 
> Ontem no aplicativo da Claro, o mapa de cobertura o sinal 4G tem maior cobertura do que 3G nesta cidade. Como tinha poucos usuários e taxas de velocidade serem bem superiores às concorrentes, até mais do que a internet fixa( 80 MB no celular contra 12 MB na fixa) e custando mesma faixa de preço no plano pós-pago; conforme o perfil do usuário já não justifica ter internet fixa quanto mais o telefone fixo, acontecendo o mesmo com a Tim e Oi principalmente por que os celulares da Motorola e conforme o modelo de outras marcas podem rotear em 5 GHz ou 5,8 GHz na maioria deles. Baixei um arquivo de 700 MB em 4 minutos roteando o meu celular em 2,4 GHz, na internet fixa o previsto seria de 45 minutos.
> 
> Com a nova norma de se usar rede 4G no lugar de orelhões nos povoados, distritos, assentamentos, comunidades indígenas e quirombolas desde que não haja sinal de celular muita coisa vai mudar. Prefiro que seja liberado logo para pelo menos 4 operadoras, e não apenas uma delas.
> Oi e Vivo estão reclamando dos alto custo, que se rateie com outras duas e com certeza onde na maioria das vezes esses orelhões vivem estragados, se não tiver internet ou operadora que ficar muito instável ou velocidade ruim pagará caro. Cliente se precisar de ser fiel será por um ano, no ano seguinte pode perder esse cliente.
> Sou fiel a Claro, por enquanto as outras não me oferecem nada a mais para o meu perfil aliás até menos e raramente recebo aquelas mensagem que travam a tela do celular( afff), o que não acontece com a Vivo.
> 
> Os pequenos provedores, precisarão melhorar muito na qualidade de seus serviços isso não quer dizer que seja na velocidade.
> Três comunidades da região terá um salto na qualidade de vida imensurável, por que possuem escolas rurais, comércio apesar de ser informal por conta da legislação também e seguros de frete para essas localidades podem ficar mais baratos.


Conheço uma localidade que tem um orelhão da OI, e que vivia em constante manutenção, e mais sem funcionar do que funcionando, e com o passar do tempo a OI largou de mão. O funcionamento desse orelhão era feito via rádio, recebendo o sinal de 20Km de distância em linha reta da cidade. Agora, eu juro que não sei como será feito esse upgrade de substituição de orelhão para uma tecnologia tão inovadora dessa magnitude, pois sou novin ainda na área, kkkkkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, isso é uma portaria assinada em 2018 por presidente Temer mas pediram de o atual presidente Bolsonaro revogasse e ele negou.
Por norma a cada 100 moradores num povoado deveria ter um orelhão, não é realidade é para cada 300 e olhe lá. Se tivermos uma antena de celular onde está esse orelhão a 12 metros de altura( a norma deve ser 20 ou 30 metros por conta do campo irradiante), o seu alcance seria de 500 metros até 1 km no celular beneficiando qualquer público a partir da educação infantil.
Esses painéis costumam ter 3 ou 4 antenas, então de cara já daria para suprir as 4 operadoras( é mais complicado) kkkkk; maioria destes moradores já possuem um celular, mas ao invés de recarregar mensalmente ou bimestralmente será semanal( R$ 9,99) ou planos que começam a partir dos R$ 30,00.

Atendo em propriedades rurais, são raros os casos via voz exceto para casos de bancos, financeiras e hospitais no resto é via aplicativos de mensagens ou vídeo.
Para uma família de baixa renda, a despesa aumenta mas já acontecia nos municípios-sede e contornaram bebendo ou fumando menos. Muitos precisam vir semanalmente à cidade, será mensalmente; mas o conforto de estar dentro de casa falar com familiares e amigos ninguém abre mão.

----------


## JoaoBC

> ; mas o conforto de estar dentro de casa falar com familiares e amigos ninguém abre mão.


Inclusive eu. É bom demais não ser eremita/ermitão.

----------


## chicao48

> Inclusive eu. É bom demais não ser eremita/ermitão.


Tomara que ao contrário dos orelhões da OI, que sempre tiveram apenas enfeitando a frente do bar do seu Zé, a quitanda do seu Joaquim, as pracinhas, etc, dos povoados do Brasil, e que na verdade passou a maioria do tempo sem comunicação, devido ao péssimo serviço e descaso da OI, dessa vez aquelas pessoas possam usufruir de um serviço por excelência, kkkkkkkk!

----------


## JoaoBC

Acho q o descaso foi para estimular o povo a comprar celular...

----------


## chicao48

> Acho q o descaso foi para estimular o povo a comprar celular...


O serviço de telefonia fixa da Telemar, e que já a décadas passou para OI, sempre foi um lixo nas cidades do interior do Brasil, portanto foi incompetência de qualidade de serviço mesmo, como é até hoje, e somado com a negligência da dona ANATEL. Eu morava em uma capital de outro estado, e naquela época a OI fez rede cabeada de telefonia fixa em todos os bairros da cidade do interior que mora a minha mãe, e mandava os seus representantes de casa em casa para oferecer serviço de telefonia fixa, e a minha mãe, assim como várias pessoas contratou uma linha fixa para a gente poder se comunicar; a assinatura era r$40,00. O telefone dela ficava vários dias sem sinal, e depois tinha que ligar para a OI e ficar esperando sua boa vontade de até 5 dias úteis para fazer a manutenção. Enquanto que, na capital que eu morava, eu tinha um telefone fixo da própria e que funcionava perfeitamente, e depois a GVT entrou com telefonia fixa via rádio, na qual tinha que instalar uma mini CPE para ligar no aparelho de telefone fixo para poder funcionar, e o sinal ainda não cobria toda a capital, para contratar aquele serviço, tinha que antes conhecer a viabilidade de sinal na sua região. Ao longo do tempo, a GVT veio com rede cabeada toda em fibra e oferecendo também internet e tv via satélite com preços bastantes salgados, e aí foi um golpe fatal na OI, pois 90% dos seus clientes migraram para a GVT, e ainda com a opção de continuar com o mesmo número de telefone fixo da OI. Já faz um tempinho que a Vivo comprou a GVT.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicão48, pode se dizer que cai mais ou menos nessa besteira.
Acho que a primeira tele a ser privatizada foi a do RS, em seguida foi SP tendo como telefônica sendo a vencedora e eve de abrir mão do RS. Antiga Telemar hoje Oi ficou com o lote de 25 estados mais o DF, comentei que não tardará em quebrar; uns 20 anos depois conta com uns 15 a 20% do mercado e o grupo Claro domina o mercado.

Atualmente aplicativos de mensagens que podem ser instalados em smartphones tem sido um duro golpe para as Teles por que serviços de interurbanos e roaming estão morrendo e até mesmo nos casos de DDI; para tentar contornar o problema no futuro, Claro lançou plano américas e europa mais rússia, acho que tem um para empresas.
Já em 2012 quando estive em São Paulo não paguei roaming para receber chamadas via Claro ou Tim mas esta era tarifada como interurbano mesmo numa ligação local
Até pouco mais de 2 anos atrás, gastava cerca de R$ 150,00 só na telefonia fixa fora internet mais um pouco do que isso nos celulares e dos meus filhos, hoje seria uns R$ 200,00 se for o caso e possuem um plano independente( controle) com operadoras de sua preferência. Muita coisa tem mudado, nesse tipo de gasto e seus custos cada vez menores mas numa família cada vez maior; era um telefone fixo e um celular ou dois por família, hoje seriam dois ou três celulares por pessoa por que cada chip é um celular.

Para tirar Oi do buraco, só choque de gestão não é suficiente mas ministério das comunicações/anatel precisa revisar planos, custeios etc que no caso beneficia a Vivo/telefonica.
Tim, Oi e Vivo só prioriza ligações dentro da sua rede e mesmo DDD na modalidade pre-pago; fato que na Claro os interurbanos são bem próximos ao fixo-fixo e conforme o plano controle ou valor dos créditos são ilimitados para qualquer operadora e DDD. Tim e Oi a fazer o plano controle, se prometia muita coisa ao finalizar e chegando a segunda fatura a decepção, menos internet e ligações são limitadas no plano controle.
Não sei se procede, tenho ouvido comentários que a Claro comprou a Vivo pelo menos no link de transporte onde não tem fibra no caso nesta cidade.

----------


## chicao48

> Para tirar Oi do buraco, só choque de gestão não é suficiente mas ministério das comunicações/anatel precisa revisar planos, custeios etc que no caso beneficia a Vivo/telefonica.


Pior que, uns 10 anos atrás fui resolver um problema numa pequena cidade onde só existia OI fixo e móvel, e me dirigi a um orelhão para fazer uma ligação, e o telefone estava sem sinal; questionei com o morador do lado a respeito, e o mesmo me falou que aquela cidade passava vários dias incomunicável, sem sinal de fixo e também de móvel!

 :Stupido:

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, dêem uma olhadinha neste tópico do link abaixo, postei sobre a sensibilidade de telefones.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=189950

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, alguém aqui já usou antena + repetidor em banda 28 (700 MHz)?

----------


## chicao48

> Pessoal, alguém aqui já usou antena + repetidor em banda 28 (700 MHz)?


Por que a curiosidade?

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, alguém aqui já usou antena + repetidor em banda 28 (700 MHz)?


Sim. Funciona ok!

Dados + VoLTE

Os equipamentos pós repetidor que não tem capacidade VoLTE funciona somente dados, sendo necessário a instalação de um repetidor secundário na banda do 3G presente.

----------


## chicao48

> Sim. Funciona ok!
> 
> Dados + VoLTE
> 
> Os equipamentos pós repetidor que não tem capacidade VoLTE funciona somente dados, sendo necessário a instalação de um repetidor secundário na banda do 3G presente.


Inclusive, vi um relato que ele funciona em antena de 850Mhz, não por muito tempo!

----------


## JoaoBC

Francisco, a curiosidade é q estou pensando em adquirir um kit destes, e queria ver com quem já usou, se pode me dar algumas dicas.
Outro que gostei mas estou com medo de importar, seria este:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6jZeK5K

----------


## JoaoBC

Por quê 850 funciona mas por pouco tempo ?

Meu cel possui VoLTE da Tim e da Vivo
(Conforme a customização)

----------


## sphreak

> Por quê 850 funciona mas por pouco tempo ?
> 
> Meu cel possui VoLTE da Tim e da Vivo
> (Conforme a customização)


Na verdade não é que funciona por pouco tempo. A antena de 850Mhz pega apenas uma faixa do downlink da banda de 700Mhz. O uplink fica longe da faixa de corte da antena, por isso o sinal começa a oscilar, gerar espúrios e até mesmo sumir.

----------


## chicao48

> Na verdade não é que funciona por pouco tempo. A antena de 850Mhz pega apenas uma faixa do downlink da banda de 700Mhz. O uplink fica longe da faixa de corte da antena, por isso o sinal começa a oscilar, gerar espúrios e até mesmo sumir.


A primeira vez que eu comprei uma antena de celular, só comprei a antena na frequência certa por um detalhe que eu observei nas antenas instaladas na região. Eu já sabia que tinha que saber a frequência, mas eu não sabia em qual delas a Tim que fica em uma cidade a 30 Km de distância por estrada, transmitia. Cheguei na loja de antenas de outra cidade que não é a mesma onde está essa torre da Tim, e falei que queria uma antena para pegar o sinal da Tim, e o atendente perguntou qual era frequência da antena que eu queria para captar o sinal da mesma, e eu falei que não sabia, mas que todas antenas da região tinha um tubinho de plástico de cor laranja no elementos curvado, e no tubo redondo da antena tinha uma tampinha de cor laranja, também; então o vendedor me vendeu a antena da Aquário de 20dbi de 900Mhz. Um dia eu andava com um irmão, e tive a necessidade de fazer uma ligação, na zona rural que fica a 10 Km de outra cidade, onde só tinha sinal da Vivo, e meu irmão conhece algumas pessoas de lá, e a gente foi na casa de um conhecido dele para fazer a ligação, e ele pediu emprestado o celular rural dessa pessoa, e o dono do telefone falou que aquele telefone horas funcionava e horas ficava apenas em emergência, e eu olhei para antena dele e vi que tinha um canudinho de plástico de cor laranja, e falei pra ele que era devido a Vivo está na frequência de 850Mhz, mas a antena dele era de 900Mhz. Eu tenho até hoje um celular Nokia dual band 900/1800Mhz, e naquela época eu tinha um chip da Vivo inserido no aparelho, e pegava o sinal da Vivo na cidade, e eu concluí que a Vivo 2G naquela cidade era 850/1800Mhz.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, no novo firmware do amplimax, já há frequências novas.
Inclusive o 4G em 850, que está presente em algumas cidades.

----------


## JoaoBC

Mais uma atualização, a 1.3
- Acesso remoto
- Salvamento e recuperação das configurações
- Medição de tráfego de dados

----------


## Andre01

Olá pessoal!

Eu comprei uma antena quadriband para acessar a internet da *Claro*. Desde o princípio eu sabia que minha região não tinha 4g desta operadora mas prossegui com a compra pois precisava urgente e uma boa 3g atende minha necessidade.

Fiz um bom suporte e suspendi a antena a 7 metros de altura e consegui sinais como a imagem abaixo. Mesmo não entendendo nada sobre o assunto, tentei ao ler os posts anteriores achar solução para meu problema.

*Vocês com mais experiencia podem me indicar uma solução?*

Minha antena é quadriband e está localizada aproximadamente 7 km de duas torres. Consigo sinal apenas em 850mhz e 2100mhz, mas em 2100mhz nao é navegavel de maneira alguma.
O *modem* que ela esta conectada é um *MF253v*

Realizei alguns testes através do cmd, pingando o google.com.br -t e sempre perco 4~14% dos pacotes. Depende da hora do dia.

Upei 2 prints do modem. Uma com as informações mais técnicas do sinal, a outra mostrando meu downlink que oscila bastante ente alguns mb/s até 0kbs. A outra foto é a antena que comprei e estou usando no momento.

Se houver outra informação que eu possa adicionar. Desde já muito grato pelo espaço e ajuda!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sempre digo que para a Claro para se obter precisa ligar na operadora( 1052) e informar o que está acontecendo. Lhe pedirão todas as informações como nome completo e talvez até o nome social, CPF, RG, filiação, CEP e até endereço conforme o caso. Terras devolutas corre o risco de não conseguir o acesso, somente ligações.

Alguns anos atrás tive esse problema no Moto Delfi mini, fazia ligações costumava não completar ligações, internet podia esquecer mesmo em 2,5G e 3 G piorou; liguei acabando com o problema, tornou a acontecer com moto G 1 liguei e blz. Com G 5, veio a mensagem perguntando se era o novo dispositivo, confirmei e pronto.

Já utilizei essa antena, costumo recomendar esse modelo a meus clientes mas seu ganho real é bem menor pelo fato de ser de faixa larga mas não precisa ficar fazendo um estoque de antenas na propriedade, "ecologicamente correto kkkk".
Claro consegue identificar( acho), qual a distância que esta a origem( cliente) em relação a torre; para 3 G é 10 km, no muito 15 km, em 4 G deve ser uns 4 km por que aqui o máximo que consegui foi 6 km via terrestre e visual para 4 G; Com a Tim máximo que consegui foi 1,5 km mas em 3G até 25 km assim como a Vivo e a Oi mal chega a 1 km.
Sinal está é ótimo, e eles aceitam até -105 dBm, mas para não ter complicações é no máximo -100 dBm.
Falo a pessoas que com a Claro, não adianta querer dar uma de esperto tipo assim; sabe que será de uso fixo pelo IMEI e A-GPS, tirar o chip de um celular e inserir pode funcionar por uns 15 minutos, no máximo 24 horas.

----------


## Andre01

> Sempre digo que para a Claro para se obter precisa ligar na operadora( 1052) e informar o que está acontecendo. Lhe pedirão todas as informações como nome completo e talvez até o nome social, CPF, RG, filiação, CEP e até endereço conforme o caso. Terras devolutas corre o risco de não conseguir o acesso, somente ligações.
> 
> Alguns anos atrás tive esse problema no Moto Delfi mini, fazia ligações costumava não completar ligações, internet podia esquecer mesmo em 2,5G e 3 G piorou; liguei acabando com o problema, tornou a acontecer com moto G 1 liguei e blz. Com G 5, veio a mensagem perguntando se era o novo dispositivo, confirmei e pronto.
> 
> Já utilizei essa antena, costumo recomendar esse modelo a meus clientes mas seu ganho real é bem menor pelo fato de ser de faixa larga mas não precisa ficar fazendo um estoque de antenas na propriedade, "ecologicamente correto kkkk".
> Claro consegue identificar( acho), qual a distância que esta a origem( cliente) em relação a torre; para 3 G é 10 km, no muito 15 km, em 4 G deve ser uns 4 km por que aqui o máximo que consegui foi 6 km via terrestre e visual para 4 G; Com a Tim máximo que consegui foi 1,5 km mas em 3G até 25 km assim como a Vivo e a Oi mal chega a 1 km.
> Sinal está é ótimo, e eles aceitam até -105 dBm, mas para não ter complicações é no máximo -100 dBm.
> Falo a pessoas que com a Claro, não adianta querer dar uma de esperto tipo assim; sabe que será de uso fixo pelo IMEI e A-GPS, tirar o chip de um celular e inserir pode funcionar por uns 15 minutos, no máximo 24 horas.



Conforme a recomendação, fiz a ligação e de fato o sinal ficou bem melhor. A velocidade não teve alterações mas a oscilação ficou bem menos frequente. Fico até aliviado de não ter que comprar outra antena kkkk.


Agradeço a resposta Nilton!!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Andre01; Bom Dia...

Fico feliz em ajudar; Aqui muitos, aliás exceto eu acha que isso nada tem a ver por que outras operadoras não tem isso...
Acredito que a Claro faz como os provedores que usam PPPoE, Estático ou vinculado ao MAC, caso troquemos o roteador ou modem autenticador por melhor ou pior temos de ligar e pedir a solicitação de serviços.

Aqui no último mês usuários da Claro tem aumentado, por que é a única que entregava acima dos 30 Mbps em 4G e atualmente em torno de 15 Mbps mas ainda sim bem melhor do que a Tim com 7 Mbps; em 3G durante o dia mal atinge 1 Mbps durante o dia, mesmo a Claro que para chamadas via voz redireciona para 3G.
Acredito que para o país a capacidade de tráfego teria de aumentar em 10 vezes nos próximos 5 anos, conforme a região até mais do que isso; a nível mundial acredito que alguns países pode chegar a 50 vezes. Um celular, PC ou qualquer outro dispositivo consumirá muito mais dados caso a conexão esteja instável; é como se fosse um motor desregulado ou estrada esburacada.

----------


## JoaoBC

> Acredito que a Claro faz como os provedores que usam PPPoE, Estático ou vinculado ao MAC, caso troquemos o roteador ou modem autenticador por melhor ou pior temos de ligar e pedir a solicitação de serviços.


Tenho esta mesma impressão.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

JoaoBC, quando eu programo o meu roteador que é tipo um switch gerenciável, se eu habilitar DHCP durante uns 10 dias vai muito bem, mesmo que eu desligue diariamente( 23:15 Hs às 5:45 Hs) ou seja o seu LOG está limpo. Desabilitando DHCP posso deixar ligado direto 24 horas, fiz isso por mais de um ano e nunca me deu problema.
Quando minha ex tinha número da Oi, era constante reiniciar o celular por que travava o aparelho principalmente Samsung. Agora com Motorola, que atualmente pede o CPF para configuração( desde G 5) e ele se reinicia sozinho e normalmente de madrugada desde que tenha mais do que 50% de carga.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, já disponível atualização de firmware no site da aquário, para o celular de mesa rural CA-42S 4G

----------


## vfernandes0408

Alguem recomenda antena de 850mhz boa. Distancia ate a torre aproximadamente de 4k sem visada.
Atualmente tenho uma e fico com -80 porem da uma oscilada.

----------


## sphreak

> Alguem recomenda antena de 850mhz boa. Distancia ate a torre aproximadamente de 4k sem visada.
> Atualmente tenho uma e fico com -80 porem da uma oscilada.


CF 820 da Aquario. Em 850Mhz é a melhor que tem.

-80dBm em baixa frequência não é ruim. Pra ligações em 2G e 3G é suficiente. 

Pra internet 3G ou 4G (algumas operadoras somente) seriam interessante aumentar esse sinal pra uns -75dBm, maior na casa dos -70dBm é mais que bom!

Atente pra um detalhe: Em 850Mhz, em regiões montanhosas, o apontamento da antena nem sempre é na direção da torre. Na maioria dos casos é necessario girar a antena para a posição de melhor sinal, que pode ser refletido. 

Oscilações da ordem de +ou- 10dBm em cenários sem visada, com vegetação ou morros é normal.

Não sei qual o cenário de equipamentos você tem, mas atente para o comprimento dos cabos. Procure se manter no tamanho máximo de 10mts, principalmente se o cabo for RG58 (fino). Com cabo grosso RGC213 de núcleo de cobre rígido, a perda de sinal tende a ser baixa em 10mts

----------


## vfernandes0408

> CF 820 da Aquario. Em 850Mhz é a melhor que tem.
> 
> -80dBm em baixa frequência não é ruim. Pra ligações em 2G e 3G é suficiente. 
> 
> Pra internet 3G ou 4G (algumas operadoras somente) seriam interessante aumentar esse sinal pra uns -75dBm, maior na casa dos -70dBm é mais que bom!
> 
> Atente pra um detalhe: Em 850Mhz, em regiões montanhosas, o apontamento da antena nem sempre é na direção da torre. Na maioria dos casos é necessario girar a antena para a posição de melhor sinal, que pode ser refletido. 
> 
> Oscilações da ordem de +ou- 10dBm em cenários sem visada, com vegetação ou morros é normal.
> ...


Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
Minhan antena nao aponta na direcao da torre, tive que rodar ela para pegar o sinal refletido.
Atualmente fica na casa dos -74 ate -79. Se nao me engano o cabo que tenho e o RG58.
O unico que acho estranho e a oscilacao do download que varia de 10mb a 2mb.
Estou trocando o roteador pois atualmente tenho um DWR922 e comprei um amplimax 4g

----------


## sphreak

> Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
> Minhan antena nao aponta na direcao da torre, tive que rodar ela para pegar o sinal refletido.
> Atualmente fica na casa dos -74 ate -79. Se nao me engano o cabo que tenho e o RG58.
> O unico que acho estranho e a oscilacao do download que varia de 10mb a 2mb.
> Estou trocando o roteador pois atualmente tenho um DWR922 e comprei um amplimax 4g


-74dBm é um sinal aceitável. Sinal menor que esse (de -80 pra baixo, tipo -90, -95, -100) são ruins para internet. Sinal bem baixo como -100dBm servem só para ligação. 
O cabo fino RG58 é bom, desde que não ultrapasse 10mts.

Quanto ao roteador, eu sempre achei o DWR922 meio travado e o rabicho adaptador que vai atrás dele faz perder sinal na casa dos 3~5dBm.
Não sei se você já está com o Amplimax em mãos. Ele é muito bom mas tem macetes: Primeiro ele não aceita cabo grosso RGC213. Só o fino RG58 devido ao encaixe do conector da antena externa ser apertado. Quanto ao conector TNC que vai nele, tem que ter paciência pra rosquear ele até o fundo.
Outra dica é selecionar o modo "antena externa" pelo botão ao lado do conector e não pelo firmware. Isso porque as vezes acontece de mudar sozinho pra antena interna quando é selecionado no firmware.

No mais é só alegria!

----------


## chicao48

> -74dBm é um sinal aceitável. Sinal menor que esse (de -80 pra baixo, tipo -90, -95, -100) são ruins para internet. Sinal bem baixo como -100dBm servem só para ligação. 
> O cabo fino RG58 é bom, desde que não ultrapasse 10mts.
> 
> Quanto ao roteador, eu sempre achei o DWR922 meio travado e o rabicho adaptador que vai atrás dele faz perder sinal na casa dos 3~5dBm.


Dias atrás vi na internet um comentário de um internauta que usa um roteador Zte com banda de frequência de 2600Mhz na 4G. Ele relata que a internet só fica estável durante a madrugada, e a tarde a internet cai o tempo todo, mesmo com sinal 4G cheio, usando uma antena externa de 2600Mhz, sendo que a residência dele fica a 1 km da torre da Claro. Ele tinha comprado pela internet outro roteador com banda 4G de 1800Mhz também, pois a Claro transmite nessa frequência também, para ver se solucionava o problema! :Hmmmm2:

----------


## sphreak

> Dias atrás vi na internet um comentário de um internauta que usa um roteador Zte com banda de frequência de 2600Mhz na 4G. Ele relata que a internet só fica estável durante a madrugada, e a tarde a internet cai o tempo todo, mesmo com sinal 4G cheio, usando uma antena externa de 2600Mhz, sendo que a residência dele fica a 1 km da torre da Claro. Ele tinha comprado pela internet outro roteador com banda 4G de 1800Mhz também, pois a Claro transmite nessa frequência também, para ver se solucionava o problema!


Na verdade o problema aí é a saturação da frequência. Durante o dia tem um monte de gente utilizando o 4G e todo mundo em uma estreita faixa de frequência. A poluição do espectro é enorme.

Na madrugada o número de usuários cai drasticamente, por isso a estabilidade melhora. 

Talvez ele sinta diferença devido ao menor número de usuários em 1800mhz, já que a massiva parcela de usuários está pendurada em.2600mhzv mas não que a frequência por si só tenha algum efeito.

----------


## vfernandes0408

> -74dBm é um sinal aceitável. Sinal menor que esse (de -80 pra baixo, tipo -90, -95, -100) são ruins para internet. Sinal bem baixo como -100dBm servem só para ligação. 
> O cabo fino RG58 é bom, desde que não ultrapasse 10mts.
> 
> Quanto ao roteador, eu sempre achei o DWR922 meio travado e o rabicho adaptador que vai atrás dele faz perder sinal na casa dos 3~5dBm.
> Não sei se você já está com o Amplimax em mãos. Ele é muito bom mas tem macetes: Primeiro ele não aceita cabo grosso RGC213. Só o fino RG58 devido ao encaixe do conector da antena externa ser apertado. Quanto ao conector TNC que vai nele, tem que ter paciência pra rosquear ele até o fundo.
> Outra dica é selecionar o modo "antena externa" pelo botão ao lado do conector e não pelo firmware. Isso porque as vezes acontece de mudar sozinho pra antena interna quando é selecionado no firmware.
> 
> No mais é só alegria!


Ele chegou porem so vou conseguir instalar semana que vem que irei pro sitio.
To com ele aqui em casa ja atualizando e testando.
Obrigado pelas dicas.
Ja comprei o adaptador TNC x sma para meu cabo agora vamos ver a questao da estabilidade.

----------


## JoaoBC

Alguma novidade ?

----------


## vfernandes0408

> -74dBm é um sinal aceitável. Sinal menor que esse (de -80 pra baixo, tipo -90, -95, -100) são ruins para internet. Sinal bem baixo como -100dBm servem só para ligação. 
> O cabo fino RG58 é bom, desde que não ultrapasse 10mts.
> 
> Quanto ao roteador, eu sempre achei o DWR922 meio travado e o rabicho adaptador que vai atrás dele faz perder sinal na casa dos 3~5dBm.
> Não sei se você já está com o Amplimax em mãos. Ele é muito bom mas tem macetes: Primeiro ele não aceita cabo grosso RGC213. Só o fino RG58 devido ao encaixe do conector da antena externa ser apertado. Quanto ao conector TNC que vai nele, tem que ter paciência pra rosquear ele até o fundo.
> Outra dica é selecionar o modo "antena externa" pelo botão ao lado do conector e não pelo firmware. Isso porque as vezes acontece de mudar sozinho pra antena interna quando é selecionado no firmware.
> 
> No mais é só alegria!


Instalei aqui no sítio o amplimax. Sinal tô com 83% de intensidade porém as vezes ele diminui um pouco. Vi que meu rg58 tá quebrando perno do conector então ele só tá encaixado.tenho um rg213 que vou trocar amanhã e ver como fica.
Com o amplimax acabei descobrindo que tem 4g da Tim em 850mhz e a intensidade fica em 60%. Amanhã também irei posicionar a antena para saber se melhora.

----------


## chicao48

> Instalei aqui no sítio o amplimax. Sinal tô com 83% de intensidade porém as vezes ele diminui um pouco. Vi que meu rg58 tá quebrando perno do conector então ele só tá encaixado.tenho um rg213 que vou trocar amanhã e ver como fica.
> Com o amplimax acabei descobrindo que tem 4g da Tim em 850mhz e a intensidade fica em 60%. Amanhã também irei posicionar a antena para saber se melhora.


Teve internauta que colocou uma senha de acesso ao endereço IP do aparelho, e esqueceu a senha, e não consegue mais entrar nas configurações no aparelho. Nem fazendo o reset do aparelho, e nem tão pouco o suporte de atendimento da Elsys consegue solucionar o problema!

----------


## sphreak

> Instalei aqui no sítio o amplimax. Sinal tô com 83% de intensidade porém as vezes ele diminui um pouco. Vi que meu rg58 tá quebrando perno do conector então ele só tá encaixado.tenho um rg213 que vou trocar amanhã e ver como fica.
> Com o amplimax acabei descobrindo que tem 4g da Tim em 850mhz e a intensidade fica em 60%. Amanhã também irei posicionar a antena para saber se melhora.


RG213 não encaixa no Amplimax. Não tem espaço pro conector. Falha terrível da Elsys.

----------


## sphreak

> Teve internauta que colocou uma senha de acesso ao endereço IP do aparelho, e esqueceu a senha, e não consegue mais entrar nas configurações no aparelho. Nem fazendo o reset do aparelho, e nem tão pouco o suporte de atendimento da Elsys consegue solucionar o problema!


Tem que colocar um POE do Link 3G pra resetar, pois o POE do Amplimax não tem botão de reset.

----------


## chicao48

> Tem que colocar um POE do Link 3G pra resetar, pois o POE do Amplimax não tem botão de reset.


Segundo informações de terceiros, para fazer o reset tem que manter pressionado por 7 segundos o botão instala fácil que fica embaixo do aparelho!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em meu celular com a Vivo se mantém 3 G para ligações e internet e em raras ocasiões ficou de 4 G para 3 G em ligações. O que já não acontece com a Claro; 4 G para internet e 3 G em ligações e o mesmo acontece caso o celular não tenha suporte para 4 G só que vai para 2 G.
Em termos de frequência acho que virou uma zona ou estão fazendo compatibilidade entre as redes; Todas estão usando 900 MHz, 1800 MHz e 2100 MHz, não duvido se estiverem usando 700 MHz e 850 MHz. Embora o ping seja alto a Claro tem velocidades maiores.

----------


## beecoelho

Fala ai pessoal, depois de ler todo o tópico resolvi tentar a internet móvel aqui na minha chácara. 
Estou a mais ou menos 3.5 km de umas 3 torres da claro e achei que seria uma tarefa fácil. 
Na expectativa de conseguir acessar 4G Max da claro coloquei uma antena Pro eletronic full band (sei que não é o ideal mas dessa forma conseguiria acesso a todas as bandas 4g da minha cidade), com cabo de descida rgc 58 de 10 metros e adaptador tnc femea-sma macho em um modem ZTE MF253V. 

Consegui sinais dB bem satisfatórios no 4g com base em outros resultados aqui do fórum mas não consegui nenhuma barrinha de sinal 4g e mesmo em 3g com todas as barrinhas não consigo acessar a internet (melhor resultado que consegui foi -61dB).

A foto esta meio ruim mas mostra os resultados que consegui no 4g reposicionando a antena.




Alguma ideia do que pode estar acontecendo? Estou com medo do modem ZTE nao ter potencia de transmissão suficiente para enviar sinais de volta a estação, pode ser realmente isso? Já testei a antena tanto na vertical quanto na horizontal. 
Já estou sem ideias do que fazer, alguém tem alguma ideia?

----------


## sphreak

> Fala ai pessoal, depois de ler todo o tópico resolvi tentar a internet móvel aqui na minha chácara. 
> Estou a mais ou menos 3.5 km de umas 3 torres da claro e achei que seria uma tarefa fácil. 
> Na expectativa de conseguir acessar 4G Max da claro coloquei uma antena Pro eletronic full band (sei que não é o ideal mas dessa forma conseguiria acesso a todas as bandas 4g da minha cidade), com cabo de descida rgc 58 de 10 metros e adaptador tnc femea-sma macho em um modem ZTE MF253V. 
> 
> Consegui sinais dB bem satisfatórios no 4g com base em outros resultados aqui do fórum mas não consegui nenhuma barrinha de sinal 4g e mesmo em 3g com todas as barrinhas não consigo acessar a internet (melhor resultado que consegui foi -61dB).
> 
> A foto esta meio ruim mas mostra os resultados que consegui no 4g reposicionando a antena.
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo. Utilize a tecla "printScreen" do seu teclado, cole no paint (ctrl+V) salve e poste aqui.

Esse menu visita técnica só informa o sinal. Tente printar o menu inicial, lá inclusive informa a frequência que você está conectado.

O correto é utilizar uma antena própria pra banda desejada. Da Aquario prefenrencialmente, porque essas full band, triband, são lixo. Proeletronic é mais lixo ainda.

Quanto ao seu aparelho "não ter potência", existe essa possibilidade mas você tem que estar bem longe da torre ou a antena está atrás de morro, prédio, árvore, etc.

Antena vertical e horizontal só faria sentido se existisse alguma emissão na polarização horizontal da torre da operadora. Por via de regra a polarização é sempre vertical.

Por último e não menos importante: A operadora Claro é meio xarope no quesito de conexão desses aparelhos. Se você tiver oportunidade de testar com chip de outra operadora (se tiver outra operadora disponível aí) teste antes de condenar seus equipamentos e instalação. Pode ser a Claro te boicotando.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se o chip foi habilitado pelo celular, a Claro vai identificar que está em outro dispositivo que não seja o dispositivo móvel. Com certeza deu tom de linha, basta ligar para 1052 e informar o CPF do titular, CEP do local de instalação, RG, nome completo e talvez o IMEI do dispositivo, segundo algumas reportagens a Claro é única que recolhe o ICMS em favor do CEP mesmo no pré-pago. Por norma todas as operadoras já deveriam estar fazendo esse procedimento; é uma brincadeira que o município receberia mais $$$$ no repasse do ICMS e não ficaria na capital do estado.
Já consegui 4G da Claro com -96 dBm no celular, mas todas elas são limitados a 3 km, pode chegar a 5 km ou 8 km conforme a densidade populacional; em 3 G é 8 km podendo chegar a 15 km até 20 km normalmente apenas Vivo ou Tim.

Até 10 km, antena proeletronic vai muito bem, mas pode trocar o cabo por RGC 213 C por que para dados e voz não funciona muito bem. Está navegando pela web, toca o telefone ou vai fazer a ligação é outra frequência embora talvez seja da mesma faixa. A Claro para chamada de voz usa uma tecnologia abaixo: internet 4 G, voz 3 G/gsm ou internet 3 G voz gsm além disso costuma usar armadilhas do tipo Tx em 1800 e Rx em 900 ou ao inverso. Por isso fica a impressão que o alcance da Vivo ou Tim é maior.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, esmiunçando na internet, encontrei um sistema de ponto a ponto aplicado em fazendas por um técnico no Tocantins, que em distâncias muito longas na qual é impossível o alcance de sinal de voz, e apenas dados, ele faz um ponto a ponto com um ATA, e esse equipamento converte voz em dados, e na residência é configurado outro ATA, e funciona internet e telefone fixo. Isso é algo igual a telefone/internet fixo da OI, onde o modem adsl converte o sinal de telefone vindo pelo fio FE80 em dados. Só a título de curiosidade, alguém tem conhecimento desse sistema de comunicação?

----------


## chicao48

> Amigos, esmiunçando na internet, encontrei um sistema de ponto a ponto aplicado em fazendas por um técnico no Tocantins, que em distâncias muito longas na qual é impossível o alcance de sinal de voz, e apenas dados, ele faz um ponto a ponto com um ATA, e esse equipamento converte voz em dados, e na residência é configurado outro ATA, e funciona internet e telefone fixo. Isso é algo igual a telefone/internet fixo da OI, onde o modem adsl converte o sinal de telefone vindo pelo fio FE80 em dados. Só a título de curiosidade, alguém tem conhecimento desse sistema de comunicação?


Acho que é apenas para chamada de voz!

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, esmiunçando na internet, encontrei um sistema de ponto a ponto aplicado em fazendas por um técnico no Tocantins, que em distâncias muito longas na qual é impossível o alcance de sinal de voz, e apenas dados, ele faz um ponto a ponto com um ATA, e esse equipamento converte voz em dados, e na residência é configurado outro ATA, e funciona internet e telefone fixo. Isso é algo igual a telefone/internet fixo da OI, onde o modem adsl converte o sinal de telefone vindo pelo fio FE80 em dados. Só a título de curiosidade, alguém tem conhecimento desse sistema de comunicação?


Nesse esquema de montagem é só voz. Mas se colocar um switch e a interface tiver capacidade 3G/4G dá pra injetar tudo na mesma rede e fixar IPs diferentes tem como fazer passar dados e voz.

----------


## beecoelho

Valeu Sphreak e Nilton pela rápida resposta, hoje fiquei meio enrolado pra mexer nisso. Amanhã vou tantar ligar lá na claro e resolver isso. Se não der certo vou comprar uma antena Aquário e ver se melhora. Vou dando notícias aqui!

----------


## chicao48

> Valeu Sphreak e Nilton pela rápida resposta, hoje fiquei meio enrolado pra mexer nisso. Amanhã vou tantar ligar lá na claro e resolver isso. Se não der certo vou comprar uma antena Aquário e ver se melhora. Vou dando notícias aqui!


Amigo, se a Claro não resolver o seu problema de conexão com a internet com uma torre a apenas 3,5 km de distância, com esse ótimo nivel de sinal que está chegando no aparelho, acho que pode largar de mão, pois numa distância dessa qualquer pedaço de arame preso na ponta do cabo da antena, por se só já seria suficiente. Várias pessoas continuam com esse mesmo problema de conexão com a Claro por todo o Brasil, e inclusive no Amplimax. Tenho um Zte 253L e naquela época na cidade ele se conectava à internet com qualquer outro chip, menos com o da Claro. Ele só funcionava chamadas de voz. Ele tem a logomarca da Claro!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Quer ver o pessoal reclamar é se cadastrar com chip em nome de menor, conseguirá tudo menos velocidade decente na internet. Se tiver interdição judicial não consegue nem a pau.

----------


## chicao48

Eu tava vendo num site que em paises onde já tem a tecnologia 5G, smartphones 4G dispencaram de preço. Logo, logo, smartphones 4G irão parar na lata do lixo, enquanto que, aqui no Brasil um J5 32G custa ainda 800 reais. Essas tecnologias no Brasil só aumentam o preço dos aparelhos e do número de G's, só isso mesmo. Hoje no Brasil, ainda há a dificuldade de se captar sinal numa distância de apenas 3,5 Km de uma torre, com uma antena apontada para a torre, e isso para conseguir uma velocidade lixo de 4 mega no 4G. Ainda tem uma tarifa cobrada por está conectado na rede 4G mesmo sem acessar nenhuma página do Google!

----------


## beecoelho

Hoje subi la no telhado e mudei um pouco a posição da antena, conseguindo resultados melhores. Mesmo assim nao consigo conexao. Liguei pra claro e estou esperando retorno da area tecnica.

Segue o print Sphreak, entretanto no menu inicial nao apareceu a frequencia nao, entao tirei print la do visita tecnica mesmo. De qualquer forma eu testei todas as frequencias 4g e a 1800 foi a com o melhor resultado (esse do print).



Tudo indica ser a Claro bloqueando meu acesso mesmo ne?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 acho que vai muito de acordo com a operadora de celular ou estado.
No meu caso Minas Gerais a Vivo, Tim, Oi, Claro e Correios já cobram 10 a 20 Reais semanais sem ao menos usar ou mesmo que ainda não tenha suporte a 3G ou 4G; Mas a Claro dá 500 minutos de ligaçôes por 30 dias para todo o país seja fixo ou celulares apenas 20 Reais e acho que outras estão até dando mais só que cobrando pelo tempo de uso.
Dados móveis nunca bate de uma operadora com outra:
Claro: 597 MB de arquivos/programa baixado da UFRJ( núcleo de computação), consumidos 601 MB.
Vivo: Visualização de mensagens, sem imagens ou foto, consumido 150 MB no whatsapp; em outra ocasião foi 120 MB em 10 minutos sem serviço de dados ativo.
Tim: Na conta do telefone, 150 MB até 300 MB sem dados ativos em 30 dias.
Oi: No meu círculo profissional poucos usam.
PS: No caso da Claro, meu plano é pós-pago podendo ter alguma diferença ou não; para alguns mesmo no pré é próximo com o arquivo baixado.

----------


## Caiobeta

Estou com um problema 
instalei o amplimax aqui o sinal está em 85% do 4g estava tudo funcionando bem 
porém de uns dias pra ca começou a cair e só volta se eu desligar o modem e o roteador ligar o modem primeiro é o roteador depois para que o roteador reconheça o ip novamente 
se puderem me ajudar agradeço

----------


## sphreak

> Estou com um problema 
> instalei o amplimax aqui o sinal está em 85% do 4g estava tudo funcionando bem 
> porém de uns dias pra ca começou a cair e só volta se eu desligar o modem e o roteador ligar o modem primeiro é o roteador depois para que o roteador reconheça o ip novamente 
> se puderem me ajudar agradeço


Fixa o IP no roteador. Mas o Amplimax tem esse hábito de travar, principalmente com a versão de firmware mais nova.

----------


## Caiobeta

> Fixa o IP no roteador. Mas o Amplimax tem esse hábito de travar, principalmente com a versão de firmware mais nova.


Fiz mais não adiantou 
caiu dnv e reiniciando voltou 
o que mais posso fazer?

----------


## chicao48

Eu vi num site de reclamações, que uma pessoa consegue navegar na internet muito bem a 35 km de distância com o Amplimax com outra operadora, mas com o chip da Claro, ele não consegue com 80% de sinal a apenas 1800 metros da torre.

----------


## Caiobeta

> Fixa o IP no roteador. Mas o Amplimax tem esse hábito de travar, principalmente com a versão de firmware mais nova.





> Eu vi num site de reclamações, que uma pessoa consegue navegar na internet muito bem a 35 km de distância com o Amplimax com outra operadora, mas com o chip da Claro, ele não consegue com 80% de sinal a apenas 1800 metros da torre.


Uso o chip da vivo está a uns 5 km da torre 
Estava normal mas de uns dias pra ca ficou ruim cai e tem que reiniciar tudo pra voltar

----------


## chicao48

> Uso o chip da vivo está a uns 5 km da torre 
> Estava normal mas de uns dias pra ca ficou ruim cai e tem que reiniciar tudo pra voltar


Olha aí uma explicação do suporte da Elsys que eu encontrei:

"Esse problema ocorre quando a operadora remove o endereço IP do produto e assim corta a internet, a reinicialização faz com que o produto requisite um novo endereço e assim restabeleça essa conexão.
Infelizmente o produto não vai reconhecer essa remoção de IP automaticamente feito pela operadora, sendo assim só reinicializando o produto mesmo.
Há um função chamada RESET PROGRAMADO que faz com que o produto reinicie a cada período configurado( a cada 2 horas por exemplo) e assim o produto não corre o risco de ficar sem conexão por remoção de IP da operadora.
Para realizar essa configuração basta entrar na página de configuração do produto pelo IP 192.168.10.254, vá em CONFIGURAÇÕES GERAIS, e em seguida RESET PROGRAMADO.
Ative a função, selecione o período e salve as configurações."

----------


## Caiobeta

> Olha aí uma explicação do suporte da Elsys que eu encontrei:
> 
> "Esse problema ocorre quando a operadora remove o endereço IP do produto e assim corta a internet, a reinicialização faz com que o produto requisite um novo endereço e assim restabeleça essa conexão.
> Infelizmente o produto não vai reconhecer essa remoção de IP automaticamente feito pela operadora, sendo assim só reinicializando o produto mesmo.
> Há um função chamada RESET PROGRAMADO que faz com que o produto reinicie a cada período configurado( a cada 2 horas por exemplo) e assim o produto não corre o risco de ficar sem conexão por remoção de IP da operadora.
> Para realizar essa configuração basta entrar na página de configuração do produto pelo IP 192.168.10.254, vá em CONFIGURAÇÕES GERAIS, e em seguida RESET PROGRAMADO.
> Ative a função, selecione o período e salve as configurações."


Atualizei meu amplimax para a versão 1.3 porem de 85% do sinal agora ta em 48 
o que pode ter acontecido? 
e como resolver?

----------


## sphreak

> Atualizei meu amplimax para a versão 1.3 porem de 85% do sinal agora ta em 48 
> o que pode ter acontecido? 
> e como resolver?


É firmware bugado da Elsys. As atualizações tem mais bug que o firmware original de fábrica.

O que você pode fazer é tentar um downgrade pra uma versão anterior (que não tem no site da Elsys)

Versão 1.2>>>> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RR...6AFH2nrXIxmo3-

----------


## Caiobeta

> É firmware bugado da Elsys. As atualizações tem mais bug que o firmware original de fábrica.
> 
> O que você pode fazer é tentar um downgrade pra uma versão anterior (que não tem no site da Elsys)
> 
> Versão 1.2>>>> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RR...6AFH2nrXIxmo3-


Fiz umas modificações aqui e voltou ao. Normal 
teria como fazer algo pro sinal 4g ficar sempre? 
não ficar oscilando do 4 pro 3

----------


## chicao48

> Fiz umas modificações aqui e voltou ao. Normal 
> teria como fazer algo pro sinal 4g ficar sempre? 
> não ficar oscilando do 4 pro 3


Provavelmente você terá que configurá-lo manualmente para a frequência exata da 4G, e mesmo assim correndo o risco de na falta de sinal dela, interromper a navegação. Se isso acontecer, você terá que botar uma antena externa na frequência exata da 4G. Esse aparelho tá muito complicadinho, pois já vi comentários que o mesmo não consegue se assossegar na 4G, e fica sempre passeando na casa da 3G!

----------


## beecoelho

Fala ae pessoal, passando pra atualizar minha situaçao...
Desisti do modem ZTE e comprei um amplimax, acabando com meu problema de falta de conexao mesmo com sinal. To com 90% de sinal sem antena externa, navegando bem, mas com algumas variações de velocidade. Em geral estou conseguindo 15/20 mbps mas as vezes essa velocidade aumenta ou diminui (de 30 a 5 mbps).
Agora estou com uma duvida, existe alguma maneira de fixar a frequencia no amplimax? Tem uma direçao que o sinal aqui é melhor mas o amplimax insiste em pegar a frequencia 700 mhz que a velocidade de navegaçao é bem menor que a 2600 mhz...
Outra duvida que tenho é se é possivel melhorar a qualidade do meu sinal com o uso de uma antena externa. Acham que vale a pena? Teria uma velocidade maior ou mais estável? Estou com credito em uma loja de eletronicos local e poderia encomendar uma Aquario 2620...
Atualmente o sinal esta assim:

----------


## chicao48

> To com 90% de sinal sem antena externa, navegando bem, mas com algumas variações de velocidade. Em geral estou conseguindo 15/20 mbps mas as vezes essa velocidade aumenta ou diminui (de 30 a 5 mbps).
> Agora estou com uma duvida, existe alguma maneira de fixar a frequencia no amplimax? Tem uma direçao que o sinal aqui é melhor mas o amplimax insiste em pegar a frequencia 700 mhz que a velocidade de navegaçao é bem menor que a 2600 mhz...
> Outra duvida que tenho é se é possivel melhorar a qualidade do meu sinal com o uso de uma antena externa. Acham que vale a pena? Teria uma velocidade maior ou mais estável? Estou com credito em uma loja de eletronicos local e poderia encomendar uma Aquario 2620...


Eu não possuo esse aparelho não, mas tem sim esse recurso de fixá-lo apenas em uma frequência.
Você vai entrar na configuração do Amplimax, digitando o endereço IP 192.168.10.254. Vai em configurações de conexão > conexão de celular > frequência de operação > manual. Você irá deixar marcada apenas a frequência da sua escolha. Acho que, com um nível de sinal desse aí, não há necessidade de antena externa. Quanto a frequência de 2600Mhz ter melhor navegação, é porque quando a operadora está transmitindo em uma banda de frequência alta e uma baixa, os dispositivos móveis na cidade estão todos conectados na frequência baixa, devido a grande capacidade de penetração que a frequência baixa tem, e que consequentemente alivia o fluxo na frequência alta, sendo assim, favorecendo a navegação na frequência alta para os dispositivos que estão em longa distância.
Lembrando que para funcionar o telefone também caso queira, se ele estiver fixado apenas na frequência 4G, o telefone não irá funcionar!

----------


## beecoelho

> Eu não possuo esse aparelho não, mas tem sim esse recurso de fixá-lo apenas em uma frequência.
> Você vai entrar na configuração do Amplimax, digitando o endereço IP 192.168.10.254. Vai em configurações de conexão > conexão de celular > frequência de operação > manual. Você irá deixar marcada apenas a frequência da sua escolha. Acho que, com um nível de sinal desse aí, não há necessidade de antena externa. Quanto a frequência de 2600Mhz ter melhor navegação, é porque quando a operadora está transmitindo em uma banda de frequência alta e uma baixa, os dispositivos móveis na cidade estão todos conectados na frequência baixa, devido a grande capacidade de penetração que a frequência baixa tem, e que consequentemente alivia o fluxo na frequência alta, sendo assim, favorecendo a navegação na frequência alta para os dispositivos que estão em longa distância.
> Lembrando que para funcionar o telefone também caso queira, se ele estiver fixado apenas na frequência 4G, o telefone não irá funcionar!


Opa, consegui aqui. Muito obrigado! Amanha vou subir la no telhado e ver se fica melhor a velocidade e a qualidade do sinal pro outro lado.

----------


## Caiobeta

> Na verdade o problema aí é a saturação da frequência. Durante o dia tem um monte de gente utilizando o 4G e todo mundo em uma estreita faixa de frequência. A poluição do espectro é enorme.
> 
> Na madrugada o número de usuários cai drasticamente, por isso a estabilidade melhora. 
> 
> Talvez ele sinta diferença devido ao menor número de usuários em 1800mhz, já que a massiva parcela de usuários está pendurada em.2600mhzv mas não que a frequência por si só tenha algum efeito.


Minha antena está com 85% de sinal 
porem está com -97dbm 
está ruim? 
estou usando o 4g da vivo 
e anda perdendo o ip direto e só volta reiniciando

----------


## vfernandes0408

> Minha antena está com 85% de sinal 
> porem está com -97dbm 
> está ruim? 
> estou usando o 4g da vivo 
> e anda perdendo o ip direto e só volta reiniciando


Percebi que no 4g aqui também fica caindo a 700mhz na Tim. A conexão cai e volta depois de um tempo. Pode ser a operadora renovando o IP ou próprio bug da elsys. No 3g da claro fica estável

----------


## sphreak

> Minha antena está com 85% de sinal 
> porem está com -97dbm 
> está ruim? 
> estou usando o 4g da vivo 
> e anda perdendo o ip direto e só volta reiniciando


-97dBm não é ruim pra banda baixa (700Mhz). Agora pra banda alta (2600Mhz) o ideal é um sinal maior, de -90dBm pra cima (-85dBm é dentro da torre  :Fisheye:  )

Esse 85% de sinal é uma referência que existe só no Amplimax. Diz que funciona com 30% de sinal, mas isso seria com sinal abaixo de -100dBm que é uma m*.

Quanto a ficar perdendo IP pode ser problema da Vivo ou seu Amplimax tá pulando a banda o tempo inteiro.

----------


## vfernandes0408

qual melhor antena externa em 700mhz ? Vi que tem da aquario e foxtell cubica. Alguem tem recomendação ?

----------


## sphreak

> qual melhor antena externa em 700mhz ? Vi que tem da aquario e foxtell cubica. Alguem tem recomendação ?


Eu não acredito nessa Foxtell. Já tive antena com corte parecido e foi só dor de cabeça. 
Aquário eu uso em instalações e garanto que é de boa qualidade.

----------


## chicao48

A implantação da 5G no Brasil tá complicada. Ninguém consegue chegar a um acordo. O sinal da 5G irá interferir no sinal das parabólicas, e já houve até quem defendesse a migração da tv aberta por satélite da banda C para a banda KU!

----------


## vfernandes0408

Hoje consegui colocar o amplimax em uma posicao melhor pegando em determinado momento 92% de sinal no tim 700mhz porem a conexão "cai" de vez em quando coisa que nao acontece no 3g da claro em 850mhz.

Fiz um log de ping aqui para globo.com e de vez em quando cai
https://pastebin.com/ci6YanqB

----------


## sphreak

> Hoje consegui colocar o amplimax em uma posicao melhor pegando em determinado momento 92% de sinal no tim 700mhz porem a conexão "cai" de vez em quando coisa que nao acontece no 3g da claro em 850mhz.
> 
> Fiz um log de ping aqui para globo.com e de vez em quando cai
> https://pastebin.com/ci6YanqB


Quando você perceber que cai a conexão, verifique se o endereço IP fornecido pela operadora não se altera. Se alterar é o equipamento que está modulando com a TIM, ou seja, ele encontra um outro sinal, em outra frequência e tenta se conectar. Não havendo conexão ele volta para 700Mhz. 

Quanto ao sinal ele está muito bom em 700Mhz. Com certeza não é o sinal o problema.

Uma outra coisa que a TIM tem o hábito de fazer é tentar rebaixar a banda constantemente pra 3G. E ainda pode ser o Amplimax recebendo/fazendo chamada telefônica. Quando isso ocorre a conexão com a internet cai para dar lugar a chamada de voz. O mesmo ocorre em smartphones comuns. Perceba que seu telefone quando realiza/recebe chamada ele rebaixa para 3G, a menos que ele possua tecnologia VoLTE (voz em 4G pra ser simplista). Coisa que o Amplimax não tem. (tem mas não funciona).

Se você não estiver utilizando ele como telefone, só para internet, tente travar ele em 4G 700Mhz pra ver se soluciona. Lembrando que se você travar ele em 4G a função telefone já era!

----------


## vfernandes0408

> Quando você perceber que cai a conexão, verifique se o endereço IP fornecido pela operadora não se altera. Se alterar é o equipamento que está modulando com a TIM, ou seja, ele encontra um outro sinal, em outra frequência e tenta se conectar. Não havendo conexão ele volta para 700Mhz. 
> 
> Quanto ao sinal ele está muito bom em 700Mhz. Com certeza não é o sinal o problema.
> 
> Uma outra coisa que a TIM tem o hábito de fazer é tentar rebaixar a banda constantemente pra 3G. E ainda pode ser o Amplimax recebendo/fazendo chamada telefônica. Quando isso ocorre a conexão com a internet cai para dar lugar a chamada de voz. O mesmo ocorre em smartphones comuns. Perceba que seu telefone quando realiza/recebe chamada ele rebaixa para 3G, a menos que ele possua tecnologia VoLTE (voz em 4G pra ser simplista). Coisa que o Amplimax não tem. (tem mas não funciona).
> 
> Se você não estiver utilizando ele como telefone, só para internet, tente travar ele em 4G 700Mhz pra ver se soluciona. Lembrando que se você travar ele em 4G a função telefone já era!


por o chip ser dados + voz pode ser que esteja influenciando no problema.
percebi que o ip nao altera. ja travei em 700mhz. ja tentei setar o dns do google tambem para ver se amenizava mais nada.
alguem tem o firmware do 1.3 do 4g da amplimax, tentei fazer downgrade para ver se melhorava o problema agora nao consigo baixar o 1.3 do site

----------


## sphreak

> por o chip ser dados + voz pode ser que esteja influenciando no problema.
> percebi que o ip nao altera. ja travei em 700mhz. ja tentei setar o dns do google tambem para ver se amenizava mais nada.
> alguem tem o firmware do 1.3 do 4g da amplimax, tentei fazer downgrade para ver se melhorava o problema agora nao consigo baixar o 1.3 do site


O site de suporte da Elsys ta fora do ar. 
Aliás... Hoje tem um monte de servidores fora do ar no Brasil.

----------


## vfernandes0408

> O site de suporte da Elsys ta fora do ar. 
> Aliás... Hoje tem um monte de servidores fora do ar no Brasil.


tem um cara no facebook que disse que tem uma atualizacao 1.4 rc1 que provavel que seja alguma versao de testes porem ta cobrando 50 reais alem do firmware um suporte tecnico.

----------


## chicao48

> tem um cara no facebook que disse que tem uma atualizacao 1.4 rc1 que provavel que seja alguma versao de testes porem ta cobrando 50 reais alem do firmware um suporte tecnico.


Assim fica difícil, pois, software de atualização é feito para aperfeiçoar funcionamento de aparelhos, corrigindo problemas recorrendo de funcionamento, e a Elsys até mesmo as atualizações dos seus receptores de satélite estão bugando!

----------


## sphreak

> Assim fica difícil, pois, software de atualização é feito para aperfeiçoar funcionamento de aparelhos, corrigindo problemas recorrendo de funcionamento, e a Elsys até mesmo as atualizações dos seus receptores de satélite estão bugando!


Na verdade as atualizações da Elsys são uma porcaria. E mesmo reclamando demora pra resolverem ou nem dão bola. 

No caso do Amplimax eu deixo o firmware de fábrica. Ainda acho o mais estável.

----------


## JoaoBC

Já há um firmware mais atual, e a Aquário lançou um clone...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Como preferência de compra indico o ZTE MF 253 V, que suporta LTE e de 700 MHz até 2500 MHz ou 2600; o alcance de seu wi-fi é muito bom e com antena da proeletronic ( 700 - 2600) uma maravilha.
Pelo menos nesta região, com Elsys e sinal da Vivo só funciona bem configurando a WAN do roteador em modo estático e DNS alternativo ou principal do google.

Uma vez inserido o chip, avisa aos clientes que esqueça de ficar substituindo os mesmos. Ficara bugando e isso se não queimar o chip por que conforme a operadora atualização do sim x aparelho é lento ou pode falhar.
Aquele recurso da Elsys de localizar a operadora mesmo sem o chip não é a toa, alguns já são nano e não micro.

----------


## chicao48

Essa questão de eficiência de antena é algo que depende muito do relevo topográfico de cada região. Já me deparei com situações do meu LG lanterninha captar sinal em longa distância sem precisar de antena externa, e também eu ir de motocicleta com o meu Nokia dualband 900/1800Mhz no bolso da calça a 25 km em linha reta da torre, e quando menos se espera vem um toque de recebimento de mensagem da operadora, e quando eu olhar para o visor do celular, lá tá indicando 1 pontinho de sinal!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tem um povoado, que eu com Motorola falava em quase todos os locais, até dentro de algumas casas. Nokia, Sony, Ericson em sinal ops espera. Tinha um orelhão, bastava tirar do gancho que aparecia o sinal da operadora menos no meu que sumia ou se afastar 5 metros kkkkkk. Na era TDMA só motorola, GSM era assim e hoje com 3 G e 4 G fala quando quer ou tendo antena externa pelo menos com 5 metros de altura, se for muito alto também não fala.
Até o moto G 5 sei que mesmo tendo uma barrinha de sinal eu falo até sumia e continuava falando, agora com moto one sinto que o sinal precisa estar melhor. Mais chique, sinal pior e todos são assim.

----------


## pinhal

Boa Noite! A tempos venho tentando colocar internet no rancho e nunca tive êxitos, a algum tempo na cidade mais próxima 27 km em linha reta, habilitaram o 4g a 700mhz, coloquei a antena de 20 dbi aquario, pegou o sinal de 75% no amplimax, porem não conecta nem na bala. Alguem ja teve algo parecido para dar um luz?

Outra duvida, meu rancho fica em uma cidade, no entanto a torre que estou tentando pegar o sinal, fica em outra devido ao relevo. Existe algum tipo de bloqueio da vivo quanto a essa questão?

----------


## sphreak

> Boa Noite! A tempos venho tentando colocar internet no rancho e nunca tive êxitos, a algum tempo na cidade mais próxima 27 km em linha reta, habilitaram o 4g a 700mhz, coloquei a antena de 20 dbi aquario, pegou o sinal de 75% no amplimax, porem não conecta nem na bala. Alguem ja teve algo parecido para dar um luz?
> 
> Outra duvida, meu rancho fica em uma cidade, no entanto a torre que estou tentando pegar o sinal, fica em outra devido ao relevo. Existe algum tipo de bloqueio da vivo quanto a essa questão?


Tem que ver alguns detalhes. 

Primeiro esse 75% do Amplimax não dá pra confiar. Ele dá esse % mas pode ser com -111dBm que é o mesmo que nada.

Tendo dito isso, você tem que ver o seguinte: Sua antena é a CF 720?
Ela esta apontada para a direção de melhor sinal ou apontada pra torre? 
Tentou deslocar a antena pra outro local na propriedade? 
Tentou levar o Amplimax mais próximo a torre pra ver se conecta? Porque as vezes chega um puta sinal no Amplimax, mas a torre não está recebendo o sinal de uplink. Que também dá no mesmo que zero. 

Teria que dar uma volta com o aparelho pela região e verificar essas possibilidades.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

pinhal; Dependendo do estado e infraestrutura das operadoras o 4 G é somente para dados e no meu caso mesmo com VoLTE da Claro fica com 1800 em 4 G e no momento da ligação 3 G ou mesmo 2 G ( 2100/1800). Claro desde o 2 G já alternava para 900/1800/1900/2100 ou famoso quadri-band
Tim e Vivo utilizam em 4 G 700/2500 e em 3 G 850/1800-1900 e acho que nem dá mais para escolher a banda.

Em três aparelhos que testei, mesmo na cidade e no caso da Vivo( chip do cliente) fica alternando 4 G e 3 G no horário de médio pico seja no Elsys, ZTE 253 V; campo de cobertura na área urbana em 4 G da Vivo é péssimo, mesmo acontece com a Tim e muitos migram para a Claro mas bancos, fórum, hospital conforme o bloco pode esquecer que existe inclusive na maçonaria.
Um outro detalhe, sinal 4 G é restrito a 10 km conforme a densidade populacional e 15 km para 3 G; o máximo permitido por Lei é 25 ou 30 km. Vivo e Tim atingia 20 km em 4 G durante um ano ou pouco mais, atualmente mal chega a 8 km, 3 G 25 km.

----------


## chicao48

> Boa Noite! A tempos venho tentando colocar internet no rancho e nunca tive êxitos, a algum tempo na cidade mais próxima 27 km em linha reta, habilitaram o 4g a 700mhz, coloquei a antena de 20 dbi aquario, pegou o sinal de 75% no amplimax, porem não conecta nem na bala. Alguem ja teve algo parecido para dar um luz?
> 
> Outra duvida, meu rancho fica em uma cidade, no entanto a torre que estou tentando pegar o sinal, fica em outra devido ao relevo. Existe algum tipo de bloqueio da vivo quanto a essa questão?


 @*pinhal* O Amplimax odeia rede 4G.
Esqueça alta porcentagem de sinal do Amplimax, pois, é engana trouxa.
O que vai definir velocidade de internet ou conexão nenhuma é essa tabela de qualidade de sinal RSRQ aqui:
-1dB ~ -9dB > muito bom
-10dB ~ -15dB > bom
-16dB ~ -20dB > ruim
-20dB acima > horrivel

O sinal que o seu Amplimax tá captando é refletido e de péssima qualidade. A qualidade de sinal captado pelo seu aparelho tá horrivel com RSRQ de -28dB, e sendo assim, nunca irá entrar internet. Se você tiver usando o Amplimax dentro da residência, aí mesmo que piorou. Pra você ter alguma chance de resolver seu problema, terá que instalar o Amplimax a 1 metro embaixo da antena externa com um cabinho curto!

----------


## pinhal

Bom dia!
Utilizo a cf720 da aquário. Não consigo mudar ela de lugar, ja esta em uma torre de 17 Metros. Onde estou é um buraco.

Segue mais alguns prints, eles foram feitos com a antena de 850mhz que utilizava anteriormente, coloquei a de 700mhz pois deduzi que o problema seria a frequência errada por isso não conectava. De madrugada da uns sinais de vida, no entanto não sei interpreta-los.

Desde ja agradeço a todos pelos feedbacks.

----------


## chicao48

> Bom dia!
> Utilizo a cf720 da aquário. Não consigo mudar ela de lugar, ja esta em uma torre de 17 Metros. Onde estou é um buraco.
> 
> Segue mais alguns prints, eles foram feitos com a antena de 850mhz que utilizava anteriormente, coloquei a de 700mhz pois deduzi que o problema seria a frequência errada por isso não conectava. De madrugada da uns sinais de vida, no entanto não sei interpreta-los.
> 
> Desde ja agradeço a todos pelos feedbacks.


 @*pinhal* Tá muito estranho isso, pois, essa 4G com RSRQ de -10dB de qualidade de sinal, era pra tá funcionando internet!

----------


## chicao48

> pinhal; Dependendo do estado e infraestrutura das operadoras o 4 G é somente para dados e no meu caso mesmo com VoLTE da Claro fica com 1800 em 4 G e no momento da ligação 3 G ou mesmo 2 G ( 2100/1800). Claro desde o 2 G já alternava para 900/1800/1900/2100 ou famoso quadri-band
> Tim e Vivo utilizam em 4 G 700/2500 e em 3 G 850/1800-1900 e acho que nem dá mais para escolher a banda.
> 
> Em três aparelhos que testei, mesmo na cidade e no caso da Vivo( chip do cliente) fica alternando 4 G e 3 G no horário de médio pico seja no Elsys, ZTE 253 V; campo de cobertura na área urbana em 4 G da Vivo é péssimo, mesmo acontece com a Tim e muitos migram para a Claro mas bancos, fórum, hospital conforme o bloco pode esquecer que existe inclusive na maçonaria.
> Um outro detalhe, sinal 4 G é restrito a 10 km conforme a densidade populacional e 15 km para 3 G; o máximo permitido por Lei é 25 ou 30 km. Vivo e Tim atingia 20 km em 4 G durante um ano ou pouco mais, atualmente mal chega a 8 km, 3 G 25 km.


 @*Nilton Nakao* Um atendente da Bit Eletronics falou que as operadoras limitam a potencia de sinal da frequência de 700Mhz para o alcance de no máximo 20 km. Se for uma inverdade, não será por minha conta!

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia!
> Utilizo a cf720 da aquário. Não consigo mudar ela de lugar, ja esta em uma torre de 17 Metros. Onde estou é um buraco.
> 
> Segue mais alguns prints, eles foram feitos com a antena de 850mhz que utilizava anteriormente, coloquei a de 700mhz pois deduzi que o problema seria a frequência errada por isso não conectava. De madrugada da uns sinais de vida, no entanto não sei interpreta-los.
> 
> Desde ja agradeço a todos pelos feedbacks.


Estou em campo mas quero falar exatamente dessa imagem aqui:



Observe que no "nivel de sinal" esse trem de Amplimax diz 45% LTE

Agora se você observar o sinal real é de -116dBm. Ou seja: Nulo. Zero. Nada

Isso em 700Mhz

A partir de -105dBm, dependendo do retorno, as operadoras começam a "dropar", derrubar os clientes da torre.

A -116dBm não conecta nem a pau. 

Tem que ser maior! Se subir pelo menos para -100dBm é capaz que navegue.

Observe que outros sinais maiores em 850Mhz (-101dBm) conectam em 3G e 2G.


Como você mencionou estar em "um buraco", talvez você tenha que bolar uma repetidora e deslocar isso aí pra algum local de relevo mais alto.

Infelizmente você provavelmente vai ter que deslocar essa antena aí. Girar ela pra tentar achar um melhor sinal, pois em frequencias de 850Mhz e 700Mhz é comum você achar que está apontando a antena na direção da torre e está fazendo certo, quando na verdade você tem que girar e achar o melhor sinal. Principalmente em região de morros.

Eu tenho muito celular rural instalado em que o apontamento da antena é totalmente oposto a direção da torre. 

Tenho um por exemplo com 6km da torre da TIM. Com apontamento totalmente oposto e trafegando 20mbps de velocidade.

----------


## sphreak

> ja esta em uma torre de 17 Metros.



Pergunta: Quanto de cabo tem entre a antena e o Amplimax e qual modelo de cabo está usando?

----------


## pinhal

Esse sinal de 75% foi com cabo de 1 metro do fino. Com cabo grosso de 30 metros que tenho deu 45 a 55% de sinal.
Engraçado que esse sinal 4g ai apareceu por segundos e quando estava na antena de 850mhz e o cabo de 30 metros . Quando coloquei a antena de 700mhz e um cabo de 1 metro melhorou o sinal e não conectou nenhuma vez. De noite o sinal melhora bem, mas mesmo assim não vai. 

Coloquei mais uns prints da regiao. Na estrada que vou pra la, a 17km da torre pega o 4g no celular, no chao e mais 10 km pra frente que é o rancho não pega nem com antena de 20dbi, isso q acho estranho.

Segundo suporte da Elsys me falaram isso: 
De acordo com o que foi mencionado anteriormente, o sinal no 4G está em 75%, sendo mais que o suficiente para comunicação com a operadora, no entanto há a probabilidade da operadora não estar distribuindo Rede.
Um teste válido, é acessar o IP do Amplimax, ir na Opção Status do Sistema, e verificar os pontos de Endereço de IP e Mascara de Rede, se estes campos estiverem zerados, sua operadora não está distribuindo rede para seu chip.

----------


## sphreak

> Esse sinal de 75% foi com cabo de 1 metro do fino. Com cabo grosso de 30 metros que tenho deu 45 a 55% de sinal.
> Engraçado que esse sinal 4g ai apareceu por segundos e quando estava na antena de 850mhz e o cabo de 30 metros . Quando coloquei a antena de 700mhz e um cabo de 1 metro melhorou o sinal e não conectou nenhuma vez. De noite o sinal melhora bem, mas mesmo assim não vai. 
> 
> Coloquei mais uns prints da regiao. Na estrada que vou pra la, a 17km da torre pega o 4g no celular, no chao e mais 10 km pra frente que é o rancho não pega nem com antena de 20dbi, isso q acho estranho.
> 
> Segundo suporte da Elsys me falaram isso: 
> De acordo com o que foi mencionado anteriormente, o sinal no 4G está em 75%, sendo mais que o suficiente para comunicação com a operadora, no entanto há a probabilidade da operadora não estar distribuindo Rede.
> Um teste válido, é acessar o IP do Amplimax, ir na Opção Status do Sistema, e verificar os pontos de Endereço de IP e Mascara de Rede, se estes campos estiverem zerados, sua operadora não está distribuindo rede para seu chip.


Pra mim essa explicação da Elsys é baboseira...

Quanto aos cabos, quanto menor o cabo melhor o sinal. Pois há menos perda.

Analisando sua região, há uma torre da Vivo, com base nesse mapa que você postou, na localidade denominada "Curvelândia".

Deduzi que o local do seu Amplimax esteja na marcação "Rancho".







Esta é a situação do sinal da Vivo na sua localidade. Eu ainda deduzo que o problema é que seu equipamento não está conseguindo "devolver" o sinal de uplink para a torre da Vivo. Por isso, apesar de chegar muito sinal, afinal a frequencia de 700Mhz é muito penetrante, seu equipamento não conecta.

Se esta é a região da sua casa:



Observe nas imagens anteriores que há uma região avermelhada a direita, do outro lado do rio. Essa região avermelhada é onde o sinal da Vivo reflete no relevo.

Talvez, mas bem talvez, apontar a antena para a direção do sinal refletido faça o equipamento conectar. Afinal, apontamento de antena em 900/850/700Mhz nunca é na direção da torre. Pode coincidir com a direção da torre. Mas o apontamento é na direção de melhor sinal.

Eu, se estivesse ai, pegaria o Amplimax, colocaria debaixo do braço e iria dar uma volta com ele lá onde tem essa mancha vermelha no mapa. 
Ligaria ele na bateria. Apontaria a antena e veria se conecta.

Se funcionar, o problema é por estar muito baixo e realmente o Amplimax não estar conseguindo enviar sinal para a torre da Vivo.

----------


## chicao48

> Esse sinal de 75% foi com cabo de 1 metro do fino. Com cabo grosso de 30 metros que tenho deu 45 a 55% de sinal.
> Engraçado que esse sinal 4g ai apareceu por segundos e quando estava na antena de 850mhz e o cabo de 30 metros . Quando coloquei a antena de 700mhz e um cabo de 1 metro melhorou o sinal e não conectou nenhuma vez. De noite o sinal melhora bem, mas mesmo assim não vai. 
> 
> Coloquei mais uns prints da regiao. Na estrada que vou pra la, a 17km da torre pega o 4g no celular, no chao e mais 10 km pra frente que é o rancho não pega nem com antena de 20dbi, isso q acho estranho.
> 
> Segundo suporte da Elsys me falaram isso: 
> De acordo com o que foi mencionado anteriormente, o sinal no 4G está em 75%, sendo mais que o suficiente para comunicação com a operadora, no entanto há a probabilidade da operadora não estar distribuindo Rede.
> Um teste válido, é acessar o IP do Amplimax, ir na Opção Status do Sistema, e verificar os pontos de Endereço de IP e Mascara de Rede, se estes campos estiverem zerados, sua operadora não está distribuindo rede para seu chip.


As ondas eletromagnéticas se propagam no ar como o reflexo de um farol aceso, mas, não visível ao olho humano. A escuridão da noite funciona como um espelho para elas. Se durante o dia um dispositivo que está a longa distância conectado a uma antena externa captando uma potencia de sinal de -100dBm, durante a noite as ondas eletromagnéticas se refletem na escuridão, e que por sua vez se refletem na antena externa, potencializando o sinal captado, melhorando a potencia de sinal, e fazendo com que essa sua potencia suba para -95dBm. Além desse fator contribuir para uma melhor velocidade da internet durante a noite, outro fator que contribui também, é o fato de durante a noite as pessoas estarem em suas casas usando a internet do seu provedor, e não mais usando seus dados móveis como fazem durante o dia quando estão fora de casa, congestionando a rede. 

Você terá que ir girando lentamente essa antena yagi em ângulo de 360 graus, pois talvez esse sinal esteja se refletindo em algum ponto na direção direita ou esquerda, e também com a possibilidade de está passando direto e se refletindo em um local atrás da antena. Em alguns lugares o sinal refletido pode chegar torcido fazendo com que se encontre o melhor sinal com os elementos da antena um pouco na posição horizontal e até mesmo totalmente na posição horizontal, e não totalmente com os elementos na posição vertical como é transmitido pelo torre!

----------


## pinhal

Pessoal obrigado pelo Feedback!!! Já tenho um norte para mais testes, qualquer duvida venho atormentar vcs mais um pouco...

DEUS ABENCOE TODOS VCS!!!!

----------


## chicao48

> Pessoal obrigado pelo Feedback!!! Já tenho um norte para mais testes, qualquer duvida venho atormentar vcs mais um pouco...
> 
> DEUS ABENCOE TODOS VCS!!!!


 @*pinhal* À vontade. Espero ansioso para mais uma aprendizagem! :Laugh:

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal obrigado pelo Feedback!!! Já tenho um norte para mais testes, qualquer duvida venho atormentar vcs mais um pouco...
> 
> DEUS ABENCOE TODOS VCS!!!!


Funcionando poste o resultado pra gente  :Beer:

----------


## chicao48

Pois é, aí a pessoa compra um repetidor de celular chinês com conectores tipo f de entrada e saída, e instala numa antena a 20 metros de altura com um cabo rg06. O repetidor fica perdendo conexão, e a pessoa fica batendo cabeça sem saber o motivo! :Hmmmm: 


https://afdatalink.com.br/telecomuni...-da-atenuacao/

----------


## sphreak

> Pois é, aí a pessoa compra um repetidor de celular chinês com conectores tipo f de entrada e saída, e instala numa antena a 20 metros de altura com um cabo rg06. O repetidor fica perdendo conexão, e a pessoa fica batendo cabeça sem saber o motivo!
> 
> 
> https://afdatalink.com.br/telecomuni...-da-atenuacao/


Aí o problema nem é os conectores, cabo etc... Mesmo porque a perda do cabo RG06 é infinitamente menor que os cabos RG58 e RG213.

O problema real é que esses equipamentos, antenas etc são 50ohms. Já o cabo RG06 é 75ohms. Tem descasamento de impedância. Que transforma tudo numa merda. Zoa a ROE. Tem reflexão de ondas que voltam pro emissor de RF... Um inferno!

A ainda tem o problema das antenas genéricas que os chineses mandam junto com esses repetidores. Não valem o alumínio que foram montadas.

Na verdade essa parada de repetidor é meio furada.

Eu já trabalhei muito com isso e tem aplicação específica. Esses da Aquario homologados são muito fracos e o mais forte (que ainda é fraco) custa um rim!

Aí vale mais a pena comprar um roteador.

----------


## chicao48

> Eu já trabalhei muito com isso e tem aplicação específica. Esses da Aquario homologados são muito fracos e o mais forte (que ainda é fraco) custa um rim!
> Aí vale mais a pena comprar um roteador.


 @*sphreak* Anos atrás uma pessoa instalou em cima de uma montanha, um repetidor Aquário de 900Mhz, 70dB com potência de sinal de entrada de -55dBm. Foi instalado com antenas yagis de 20dbi tanto na recepção quanto na transmissão de sinal. Ele falou que aparelhos com distância de 25 km conseguiam captar sinal muito bem com outra antena apontada para a montanha!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, se a recomendação para 3 G é 15 km e tráfego de 2 MB nem teria como conseguir 20 km em 700 MHz com 8 MB mesmo 4 MB faixa onde algumas operadoras conseguem em 3 G. 
Limite de alcance é de acordo com densidade populacional, e antes de terem suas estações homologadas as operadoras precisam enviar dados ao ministério das comunicações. Atualmente nossos celulares têm potência máxima de RF de 75 mW, 5 anos atrás era de 100 mW e a meta é reduzir ainda mais; Brasil segue o protocolo europeu onde gera uma certa "critica" pelo governo americano que tempos atrás ainda era permitido roteadores de 200 mW até mesmo 400 mW.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, se a recomendação para 3 G é 15 km e tráfego de 2 MB nem teria como conseguir 20 km em 700 MHz com 8 MB mesmo 4 MB faixa onde algumas operadoras conseguem em 3 G. 
> Limite de alcance é de acordo com densidade populacional, e antes de terem suas estações homologadas as operadoras precisam enviar dados ao ministério das comunicações. Atualmente nossos celulares têm potência máxima de RF de 75 mW, 5 anos atrás era de 100 mW e a meta é reduzir ainda mais; Brasil segue o protocolo europeu onde gera uma certa "critica" pelo governo americano que tempos atrás ainda era permitido roteadores de 200 mW até mesmo 400 mW.


 @*Nilton Nakao* Tempos atrás alguém abriu um tópico neste fórum a respeito de uso de repetidor de celular. Entrei no mérito da questão, e por desconhecer as normas da ANATEL, escrevi naquele tópico que não acreditava que operadoras de telefonia celular usavam transmissores de 5w de potência por achar que elas usavam transmissores de no mínimo 20w. Após isso, li que a ANATEL limita a irradiação de sinal até no máximo 50dBm de potência, e que convertendo são 100w. Como o "achar" é amigo de todos os enganos, eu estava enganado. Esses 50dBm de potência irradiada terá que ser a potência do transmissor somada com o ganho da antena transmissora. Antenas painéis setoriais profissionais são fabricadas de no máximo até 17~18dbi de ganho. Se as operadoras usam antenas painéis de 17dbi nas suas torres, podemos concluir que elas usam transmissores de 2w, e que convertendo são 33dBm de potência. 33dBm+17dbi=50dBm. Em uma torre autoportante de 80m transmitindo sinal da Claro e Tim, e numa distância de 20km sem muitos obstáculos no trajeto como morros e árvores, e onde capta sinal da Tim de 1 ponto com celular lanterninha Gsm sem antena externa na frequência de 1800Mhz, não se capta sinal da Claro em 1800Mhz também, e nem tão pouco com antena. Concluo que existem operadoras que não priorizam moradores da zona rural, e utilizam transmissores de apenas 1w de potência!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, desde 2018 tem uma portaria do Ministério das Comunicações "obrigando" todos os municípios a terem pelo menos rede de dados em 3 G, Oi é única( leste e nordeste mineiro com menos de 20 mil) em muitas cidades com GSM e não deixa nenhuma outra entrar, exceto nos distritos até hoje. Janeiro de 2019 já teria que começar com 4 G e nada. 
Potência irradiada de 100 W, cada painel tem 3 ou 4 rádios e nesta cidade a Claro tem uns 6 a 8, Vivo com 10, Tim com 4 e Oi com 2, sendo que Tim e Oi tem 4 antenas/bandas em cada painel, Claro e Vivo são 3 antenas e até 2 mesmo. Cada rádio tem um limite de celulares conectados, menor a frequência menos celulares conectados e menos velocidade de DW w UP.
Claro sempre priorizou conexão segura e boa taxa de dados; Vivo com qualidade na cobertura; Tim com distância da torre; Oi nunca conseguiu decidir rsrsrs
Muitos dos meus clientes, conhecidos estão fazendo portabilidade para Claro onde a Vivo( 60%/2019) apesar de dominar na região raramente consegue atingir 30 MB em 2,5 GHz, enquanto com a Claro já cheguei a 103 MB com 1,8 GHz; todas as operadoras no pico é 1/3, mesmo com 3 G e 2 MB tendo 4 celulares pelo menos conectados a um ZTE, Huawei, Elsys, D-Link etc chegando 700 kB.

----------


## pinhal

Boa Noite galera! Tudo na paz de DEUS???

Sigo na cina de conseguir a internet la. Coloquei agora o amplimax em uma antena parabólica de 1.70, deu uma melhorada. No 2g conecta de boa, porem impossível navegar ou mandar msg. No 3G (umts) conecta e cai não segura, e no 4G o mesmo erro, não conecta nem na bala.
O que percebi, quando travei nas frequências especifica, em 700 ou 850 (4g e 3G) fica so buscando e não acha nada. Quando deixo em automatico, ele vai tentando achar uma banda. No 4g dificilmente aparece conexão, agora no 3G fica tentando conectar, ai quando não consegue conecta o 2G. E o engraçado que em certo momento (segundos)ele ate achou o 3G em 2100, com um sinal bem ruim, mais achou.
Segue os prints.
Sobre o sinal, só tem apontado direto pra torre mesmo. Virei pra tudo que é lado e nada.
Vou na ultima tentativa, uma parabólica de 2,20, posto aqui para atualizar vcs. Tomara que seja um final feliz!!!!!rsrsrs.

Fiquem na paz!!!

----------


## sphreak

> Boa Noite galera! Tudo na paz de DEUS???
> 
> Sigo na cina de conseguir a internet la. Coloquei agora o amplimax em uma antena parabólica de 1.70, deu uma melhorada. No 2g conecta de boa, porem impossível navegar ou mandar msg. No 3G (umts) conecta e cai não segura, e no 4G o mesmo erro, não conecta nem na bala.
> O que percebi, quando travei nas frequências especifica, em 700 ou 850 (4g e 3G) fica so buscando e não acha nada. Quando deixo em automatico, ele vai tentando achar uma banda. No 4g dificilmente aparece conexão, agora no 3G fica tentando conectar, ai quando não consegue conecta o 2G. E o engraçado que em certo momento (segundos)ele ate achou o 3G em 2100, com um sinal bem ruim, mais achou.
> Segue os prints.
> Sobre o sinal, só tem apontado direto pra torre mesmo. Virei pra tudo que é lado e nada.
> Vou na ultima tentativa, uma parabólica de 2,20, posto aqui para atualizar vcs. Tomara que seja um final feliz!!!!!rsrsrs.
> 
> Fiquem na paz!!!


Amigo... Como já citei antes, existe o problema de sinal de retorno. O uplink. É o sinal que é enviado do seu equipamento em direção a torre. 

Se ele não chegar lá, ou chegar com intensidade abaixo do nível mínimo, não conecta mesmo. 

Vai por mim.

Você pode colocar a antena do tamanho observatório de Arecibo aí... Não vai conectar. Não é questão de tamanho.

Observe os locais de irradiação de sinal no mapa da minha postagem. Sua solução é mudar de local os equipamentos. 

Eu pegaria o Amplimax e levaria do outro lado do rio da imagem de satelite. Na outra margem. Pra testar o sinal. Acho que as chances lá são consideráveis.

Existem inúmeras soluções pra repetir esse sinal de internet: Solar, repetição em 5.8Ghz pra você colocar esses equipamentos em um lugar de melhor sinal.

No mais é tacar fogo em $$$

----------


## Nilton Nakao

pinhal, eu nem cogito em utilizar antenas parabólicas banda C ou KU, seus refletores( prato ou disco ) são calculados para uma banda de 4,2 / 4,7 GHz ou 10 GHz, podendo ter algum resultado em seu submúltiplo ou até terceiro múltiplo; um radio-amador das antigas conhece isso.
Embora com ganho efetivo menor, procuro utilizar antenas de 700 MHz a 2,5 GHz por que desde GSM a Claro( pelo menos aqui) troca ou alterna as bandas em Tx e Rx, pode estar transmitindo em 2100 mas recebendo em 850 ou ao contrário; Tim fez isso tão logo ligou o 4 G, tem acontecido o mesmo com a Vivo. Com 5 G e bandas de 3,5 GHz e 20 GHz ou 30 GHz, e ANATEL já estuda para 50 GHz com 6 G a partir de 2025.

----------


## chicao48

> Boa Noite galera! Tudo na paz de DEUS???
> 
> Sigo na cina de conseguir a internet la. Coloquei agora o amplimax em uma antena parabólica de 1.70, deu uma melhorada. No 2g conecta de boa, porem impossível navegar ou mandar msg. No 3G (umts) conecta e cai não segura, e no 4G o mesmo erro, não conecta nem na bala.
> O que percebi, quando travei nas frequências especifica, em 700 ou 850 (4g e 3G) fica so buscando e não acha nada. Quando deixo em automatico, ele vai tentando achar uma banda. No 4g dificilmente aparece conexão, agora no 3G fica tentando conectar, ai quando não consegue conecta o 2G. E o engraçado que em certo momento (segundos)ele ate achou o 3G em 2100, com um sinal bem ruim, mais achou.
> Segue os prints.
> Sobre o sinal, só tem apontado direto pra torre mesmo. Virei pra tudo que é lado e nada.
> Vou na ultima tentativa, uma parabólica de 2,20, posto aqui para atualizar vcs. Tomara que seja um final feliz!!!!!rsrsrs.
> 
> Fiquem na paz!!!


 @*pinhal* Isso é sinal de zona de "sombra" ou refletido. O aparelho não consegue retorno pra torre. Conheço um local assim também, onde a 20 km da torre pega sinal refletido e não consegue funcionar nem mesmo telefone rural apenas para voz em 900Mhz. Só funciona melhor a partir do cair do noite até umas 10 horas da manhã, e esse ciclo se repete todos os dias. Todas as pessoas desistiram. A sorte que botaram um sinal de internet via rádio, e todos os moradores largaram de mão telefonia rural. Ano passado a Claro ativou o sinal dela numa torre a 10 km. Essa torre estava com 6 anos montada. 

A solução para o seu problema será fazer um ponto a ponto com rádios Cpe's, pois não estou vendo outra solução!

----------


## chicao48

@*Nilton Nakao* O Aquário Analyzer indica as frequências 4G da Tim no meu smartphone: 700, +1800 e 2600Mhz.
O aplicativo Network cell infor lite e o código *#0011# da Samsung indicam hora sim, hora não, uma alternância entre as frequências de +1800 e 2600Mhz, mas nunca indicam a conexão na frequência de 700Mhz. Muito estranho isso! :Hmmmm:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, no início era só a Claro alternando 900, 1800 já em GSM. agora todas exceto a Oi pelo menos aqui já noto essa alternância de bandas de frequência. Ao usuário vai consumir menos banda e limite de franquia, por ora clientes da Claro consomem bem menos e em relação a Vivo é quase metade com mesmo limite. Eu não gasto 500 MB num mês dos 40 GB com a Claro, enquanto com a Vivo é pelo menos 80 MB num dia.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, eu instalei o aplicativo NetMonster no meu smartphone, e esse aplicativo além de mostrar a banda de frequência em que a operadora tá transmitindo, ele oferece também na sua ferramenta, a opção de configurar o aparelho para trabalhar em apenas uma banda de frequência. Como postei no comentário acima, que o meu smartphone fica alternando entre +1800 e 2600Mhz, e não entra na frequência de 700Mhz, eu configurei o aparelho através aplicativo para apenas 700Mhz, fica conectado em apenas 700Mhz, mas a potência de sinal fica oscilando entre -118~-120dBm, por isso, o aparelho só dá prioridade para as frequências de +1800 e 2600Mhz, em apenas 1 km de distância da torre com visada!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, nesta cidade a Vivo utiliza 700, 850, 900 e 2500 mas 4 G em 700 e 2500. Dentro de boa parte do perímetro urbano apenas 2500 na maioria dos celulares, hum quilômetro após já com 700 e o mesmo com a Tim mas com 1800 no perímetro urbano e cada vez pior nos seus serviços.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, nesta cidade a Vivo utiliza 700, 850, 900 e 2500 mas 4 G em 700 e 2500. Dentro de boa parte do perímetro urbano apenas 2500 na maioria dos celulares, hum quilômetro após já com 700 e o mesmo com a Tim mas com 1800 no perímetro urbano e cada vez pior nos seus serviços.


Pois é, então tá explicado toda essa dificuldade pra se conectar em rede 4G na zona rural:
3G 2100Mhz > -90dBm de potência 
4G 700Mhz > -116dBm de potência 
4G 1800Mhz > -110dBm de potência 
4G 2600Mhz > -110dBm de potência 
Futuramente com a implantação da 5G, sinal 4G na zona rural nem sonhando, mesmo!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao, aqui normalmente quando se chega -90 dBm em e 3G em 4G chega no pior das hipóteses -102 dBm mas normalmente -96 dBm com antena da proeletronic 700 a 2500. Elsys e ZTE ´pode dar uma diferença de 2 a 3 dBm usando a mesma antena e o mesmo cabo coaxial.
Muita gente solda a malha dos cabos coaxiais( 58 ou 213), refaço o conector diminuindo a variação em até 4 dBm( 100 a 104, média 102); antenas da aquário e jfa gostam de entrar água, vou nas propriedades só para tirar essa água.

----------


## chicao48

Tem esse simulador de ponto a ponto da Intelbrás que após todas as opções de rádios dela, na última opção da janela tem o PTP personalizado, você preenche o campo acima com a frequência de operação do rádio. Depois preenche os campos de TX com o local, a potência do rádio, ganho da antena transmissora e altura da antena. No RX você preenche apenas o local onde ficará o RX, e deixa os demais campos vazios (opcional), e o simulador vai dá a potência que o sinal do rádio tá chegando em RX.

http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/

----------


## pinhal

Boa Tarde Galera!!
Como diz o Chaves, La vem o cão arrependido...

Brincadeiras a parte, vamos la.

Fiz novos testes, Com a antena aquário de 850, realmente não consigo nada. Por milagres conectou (Navegou) em 700 por segundos e caiu e não conectou mais.

Coloquei o amplimax em uma antena parabolica de 2,20, e por cagada ou milagre, consegui conectar o 4G em 2600, consegui 20 megas de velocidade. Ficou conectado das 19:00 as 09:00 da manha, dai o sinal começou a cair ate zerar. Dai ja era. Segue Prints...

----------


## chicao48

> Boa Tarde Galera!!
> Como diz o Chaves, La vem o cão arrependido...
> 
> Brincadeiras a parte, vamos la.
> 
> Fiz novos testes, Com a antena aquário de 850, realmente não consigo nada. Por milagres conectou (Navegou) em 700 por segundos e caiu e não conectou mais.
> 
> Coloquei o amplimax em uma antena parabolica de 2,20, e por cagada ou milagre, consegui conectar o 4G em 2600, consegui 20 megas de velocidade. Ficou conectado das 19:00 as 09:00 da manha, dai o sinal começou a cair ate zerar. Dai ja era. Segue Prints...


Vish, cenário idêntico ao que comentei dias atrás. Sinal refletido de péssima qualidade ou zona de "sombra". A noite o sinal se reflete potencializando o sinal, e durante o dia com o reflexo do sol e o aumento da temperatura atmosférica, esse sinal vai se desfazendo totalmente. Nesse trajeto entre a sua antena e a torre tem obstáculos assombrosos. Se você pegar a latitude e longitude do local da sua antena pelo aplicativo Coordenadas GPS e localizar a torre também, e jogar no simulador da Intelbras, verá o perfil de relevo entre a sua antena e a torre, e terá uma verdadeira noção do que está acontecendo!

----------


## sphreak

> Boa Tarde Galera!!
> Como diz o Chaves, La vem o cão arrependido...
> 
> Brincadeiras a parte, vamos la.
> 
> Fiz novos testes, Com a antena aquário de 850, realmente não consigo nada. Por milagres conectou (Navegou) em 700 por segundos e caiu e não conectou mais.
> 
> Coloquei o amplimax em uma antena parabolica de 2,20, e por cagada ou milagre, consegui conectar o 4G em 2600, consegui 20 megas de velocidade. Ficou conectado das 19:00 as 09:00 da manha, dai o sinal começou a cair ate zerar. Dai ja era. Segue Prints...


Amigo.... Já explicado exaustivamente. Sinal de retorno. O sinal enviado a partir do aparelho em direção a torre não chega lá. 
Durante a noite que a propagação aumenta conecta.

Estude mais sobre UPLINK. Com 75~100mW de uplink não rola mesmo. Pode chegar 20.000% de sinal aí. 
Se não há EIRP suficiente de uplink não vai funcionar nunca. Jamais. Sem nenhuma chance...

Como já explicado exaustivamente, teste do outro lado do relevo conforme: 




> Anexo 70424
> 
> 
> Esta é a situação do sinal da Vivo na sua localidade. Eu ainda deduzo que o problema é que seu equipamento não está conseguindo "devolver" o sinal de uplink para a torre da Vivo. Por isso, apesar de chegar muito sinal, afinal a frequencia de 700Mhz é muito penetrante, seu equipamento não conecta.

----------


## chicao48

Vish, pensei que seria só a Tim que estava transmitindo em 700Mhz em baixíssima potência, mas, até a Vivo também tá com essa molecagem. Chegou-se ao cúmulo do absurdo de se conseguir conectar em 2600Mhz numa distância dessa cheia de obstáculos, e não se conseguir conectar em 700Mhz. Criaram tanta expectativa a respeito da transmissão de telefonia celular nessa banda de frequência pra nada. Aqui, nem mesmo os smartphones na cidade não conseguem se conectar em 700Mhz da Tim, mas sim, apenas em 1800 e 2600Mhz com potência de sinal oscilando entre -107~ -110dBm! :Banghead:

----------


## sphreak

> Vish, pensei que seria só a Tim que estava transmitindo em 700Mhz em baixíssima potência, mas, até a Vivo também tá com essa molecagem. Chegou-se ao cúmulo do absurdo de se conseguir conectar em 2600Mhz numa distância dessa cheia de obstáculos, e não se conseguir conectar em 700Mhz. Criaram tanta expectativa a respeito da transmissão de telefonia celular nessa banda de frequência pra nada. Aqui, nem mesmo os smartphones na cidade não conseguem se conectar em 700Mhz da Tim, mas sim, apenas em 1800 e 2600Mhz com potência de sinal oscilando entre -107~ -110dBm!


O maior problema que o pessoal não tá atento é o Uplink. Com obstáculos o sinal de uplink chega porco na torre e a operadora simplesmente derruba o cara.

As vezes chega um puta sinal no lugar onde está o equipamento mas o uplink é podre. Aí a operadora derruba com gosto!

----------


## chicao48

É muito confusa essa evolução da internet móvel celular. Hoje, as pessoas usam chip dessas operadoras sem fazer recarga de crédito e apenas para usar whatsapp até que a operadora bloqueia totalmente o chip, e elas comprem outro chip. Na zona rural os provedores estão fornecendo sinal de internet via rádio e os moradores nem sentem faltam de sinal de telefonia celular. Os comércios estão com sinal de internet abertos para seus clientes. As cidades com média de habitantes de 150 mil estão cada dia se expandindo, e criando conjuntos habitacionais muito longe do perímetro urbano, onde não chegam sinal de telefonia celular. Operadoras de telefonia celular cada dia encurtando mais ainda o alcance do seu sinal, na qual os aparelhos não conseguem se conectar nem mesmo a 1 km de distância da torre em uma frequência 4G. Num futuro não muito distante, todos serão obrigados a usar um amplificador de sinal de celular dentro de casa para que seus smartphones se conectem na rede móvel.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sinal GSM nesta cidade é 1 até 2 km e Oi mesmo em 3G nesta distância; Claro chega a 10 km em 3G e 4 a 6 km em 4G, 2 MB e 11 MB; Tim e Vivo chega a 20 km e 10 km com 4 G mas 1,5 MB e 4 MB.
Esquecendo dados móveis Oi e Claro com R$ 20,00 ficamos 30 dias de ligações ilimitadas para qualquer operadora e DDD; Tim e Vivo sem um plano de R$ 55,00 ou mais podemos esquecer que exista para efetuar ligações. Ligações a cobrar somente no pós-pago( acho), mas pode ter incluso Netflix, Globoplay, Disney, Ligações DDI entre outros.

Em tempos de pandemia, a Claro é a única que exige o CEP e RG, sendo menor de 18 anos o CPF do tutor legal além de CPF do titular. Como existe o CEP, parte do recurso do ICMS vai para cidade e não para a capital do estado. Quando se faz o plano com o endereço citado, aí sim a coisa muda.

Débito automático Claro dá um desconto de R$ 10,00 ao mês, Vivo dá 800 MB a mais de internet e outras não sei informar.
Sempre informo a meus clientes que uso de dados móveis é um "quebra galho", como se fosse uma opção a mais de wi-fi e com propriedades rurais cada vez mais conectadas em sua linha produtiva esquece esse recurso até mesmo via satélite que possui limite de dados também. 
Novas máquina, implementos, vigilância 100 GB pode não ser suficiente, soma-se ainda colaboradores, clientes, vendedores, treinamento on-line, trabalhador rural e sua famílias. Moro sozinho e consumo cerca de 60 GB, quando meus filhos estão aqui por 20 dias passa dos 300 GB num mês, antes da pandemia era no muito 120 GB para 5 pessoas.
Este reflexo está atingindo também aos moradores rurais, onde muitos já estão abandonando as antenas parabólicas pagas ou free e até sky gato optando por IPTV custando bem menos, consumo de dados aumenta logicamente.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, tem vendedor picareta na internet vendendo modems sem a etiqueta de identificação da senha de acesso a página de configuração e wifi do aparelho. As pessoas compram o modem, e ficam buscando ajuda na internet de como entrar na sua configuração e na rede wifi do aparelho, e são orientadas que a senha de acesso a página de configuração do Zte é sempre "admin", e nem sempre é assim, como vemos nessa etiqueta. Tem pessoas também informando que ao longo do tempo de uso quando vão acessar novamente a página de configuração do aparelho indicada na etiqueta do aparelho, tá acontecendo um "bug" que o aparelho não reconhece mais a senha de acesso a página de configuração do aparelho, nem mesmo fazendo reset!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Esses modelos vendidos no ML acredito que seja de algum "furto" e o selo que está no aparelho estão borrados; quando tem logo da Claro ou Vivo são melhores. Normalmente amarela bem rapidinho, os originais mesmo pelo menos uns seis meses para notar.
Nos modelos mais antigos, precisa tentar com outro navegados ou até mesmo retirando o chip.

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, tem vendedor picareta na internet vendendo modems sem a etiqueta de identificação da senha de acesso a página de configuração e wifi do aparelho. As pessoas compram o modem, e ficam buscando ajuda na internet de como entrar na sua configuração e na rede wifi do aparelho, e são orientadas que a senha de acesso a página de configuração do Zte é sempre "admin", e nem sempre é assim, como vemos nessa etiqueta. Tem pessoas também informando que ao longo do tempo de uso quando vão acessar novamente a página de configuração do aparelho indicada na etiqueta do aparelho, tá acontecendo um "bug" que o aparelho não reconhece mais a senha de acesso a página de configuração do aparelho, nem mesmo fazendo reset!


Isso aí é picaretagem. 

Esses equipamentos são assim, existem duas possibilidades:

A primeira é um técnico vai na casa deum cliente pós pago, que pediu desligamento e ele recolhe o equipamento e não devolve pra Claro. Desbloqueia e vende como de vitrine (haja vitrine desses aí na internet!!!)

A segunda é que eles pegam a placa boa de um e colocam na carcaça de um outro que queimou, ou algo assim e daí dá esses BOs aí.

----------


## chicao48

O suporte técnico de fabricantes de toda espécie de aparelhos fabricados nesse país hoje, é só através do site Reclameaqui. A maioria daqueles telefones que vem indicando nos manuais dos aparelhos ninguém atende. A Zte não disponibiliza atualização de firmware pela internet. No caso de precisar de manutenção, primeiro tem que abrir uma reclamação no Reclameaqui e esperar o retorno deles, e depois disso eles irão providenciar o envio do aparelho para assistência técnica deles. Uma pessoa tava com problema no firmware do Link 3G dele, e sem solução. Eu orientei ele a abrir uma reclamação no Reclameaqui, e ele abriu. Em 3 dias a Elsys entrou em contato com ele, e enviou o arquivo de firmware por e-mail para ele, e pronto, deu tudo certo. Tempos atrás comprei uma esmerilhadeira Bosh, e veio com defeito de fábrica, só consegui assistência técnica através do Reclameaqui. Eu ligava no telefone indicado no manual, e ninguém atendia!

----------

